# Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2018)

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335801

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer mich privat erreichen will:
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006816947642


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

wie war was, ich verstehe nur bahnhof


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Das ist nicht euer Ernst, oder? 3 warme Sätze und Abgang? #q


----------



## Wochenendangler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Warum das denn???????


----------



## harbec (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

... das gibt es doch nicht oder ist das ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz!

Da muss Dir/euch aber einer kräftig vor die Stiefel getreten
haben. Einen herzlichen Dank für Deine/eure geleistete
Arbeit in den letzten Jahren.

Deine Sprüche werden mir fehlen. Wer folgt euch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ByeBye Thomas9904

halt die Flasche AC/DC Wein in Ehren .

Cowboy


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Lieber Thomas,

  für die meisten von uns sicherlich überraschende Neuigkeiten. An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön für Deine geleistete Arbeit und für Deine vielen Informationen, Veröffentlichungen und Videos zu unserem Hobby und der Politik rund ums Angeln. Manch einer wird sich eventuell über diese Nachricht freuen und sofort andere darüber informieren, dass sie Ruhe vor Dir haben- gibt es ein größeres Lob? Die meisten von uns werden Dich vermissen, Deine Kompetenz und Dein Netzwerk sucht seiesgleichen, Deine Art ist einfach etwas besonderes .

  An dieser Stelle natürlich auch vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung in unserem Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!

  Du wirst diesem Forum fehlen und ich bin gespannt, ob dieses Forum ohne Dich eine Zukunft hat und wie es sich entwickeln wird. Es war ja in den letzten Tagen schon recht ruhig ohne Deine Beiträge und News.

  Ich weiß aber ja, dass sich unsere Wege bald wieder kreuzen werden und freue mich darauf- genauso wie auf unser diesjähriges Dorschangeln vor Fehmarn.

 Wir bleiben im Kontakt, versprochen!


  Lieber Franz,

  auch Dir ein großes Dankeschön für Deine geleistete Arbeit für unser Hobby, für dieses Forum und natürlich für Deine Unterstützung im Kampf gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt! Du bist und bleibst der schnellste "alte zitate und Link rauskramer der Welt" für mich. #6

Wann sehen wir uns auf Fehmarn?

  Ich wünsch Euch beiden alles Gute für die Zukunft und bis bald!

  Herzliche Grüße aus dem schönsten Bundesland der Welt

  Lars


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Schade!

Hoffentlich hat der Preis gepasst#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

nö, nö hier ist doch noch nicht das letzte wort gesprochen oder?
ich hasse veränderungen und diese schon mal gar nicht.
ab morgen steht ihr beide wieder auf der matte, ist das klar


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich finde, egal wieso und warum.....

Aber ich habe es in dem Thread schon geschrieben, den ich eröffnet hatte....
Wir User sind ja unwichtig....wurde mir vor gar nicht langer Zeit mal mitgeteilt

WIR haben aber EUREN Arsch finanziert, über JAHRE

Ich finde es äusserst unfair ALLEN Usern gegenüber...sei es von der neuen Leitung oder von der alten.
Was läuft denn hier?


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

|bigeyes was'n hier los. Schade, wird wohl ziemlich ruhig hier werden.

 Alles gute euch beiden und stets Petri Heil#6


----------



## Ørret (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Vielen Dank Thomas und Franz .....hoffe ihr gründet bald ein neues Forum um uns zu informieren ohne euch wird das Board nicht mehr das selbe sein.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> nö, nö hier ist doch noch nicht das letzte wort gesprochen oder?
> ich hasse veränderungen und diese schon mal gar nicht.
> ab morgen steht ihr beide wieder auf der matte, ist das klar



Ich bin auch dafür.Ohne Euch wert es Langweilig hier.#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bei allen Differenzen, die wir hatten, warst Du Thomas Inbegriff des AB; eines polarisierenden AB ...
tja, Differenzen hatten wir, konnten wir haben ... und das soll's nun sein? Fühle dich von mir verwarnt.

Danke für deine ausgewogene, ausgegliche und auch sachliche Art, Franz.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Sollte der Seitenbetreiber meinen, Thomas & Franz ausbooten zu können, aber weiter mit dem Anglerboard Geld zu verdienen, wird er schnell merken, dass die User diese Idee nicht unbedingt toll finden.
  Schon gar nicht auf diese Tour, einfach alles so weiterlaufen lassen, aber nix sagen.

  Man merkt es doch schon seit gestern, dass hier deutlich weniger los ist, allein weil die (ehem.) Admins die Seite nicht mehr betreuen & befeuern.

  Natürlich sind es in erster Linie die User, die eine Plattform zum Leben erwecken. 
  Trotzdem ist das hier -auch bei gelegentlichen Reibereien- so eine Art Familie.

  Wie lange wird es dann brauchen, bis das Anglerboard so tot ist, wie all die anderen Angel-Seiten & -Foren im Internet?
  Welche angelpolitische Bedeutung hat das AB ohne das Netzwerk Finkbeiner?
  Wie lange dann noch, bis auch die Werbekunden abspringen, die ebenso zu einem guten Teil personenbezogen sind?

  Ich für meinen Teil habe das AB aus ganz bestimmten Gründen unterstützt, als Autor Artikel geschrieben, Themen entworfen, in der Redaktion mitgearbeitet.
  Diese Gründe verschwinden mit den Personen Thomas & Franzl.

  Dok/Martin, das war ein Eigentor.

*Danke an Franzl & Thomas für all die gemeinsamen Jahre hier. :c
*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, als Thomas in Stille für 2 Tage versank, sein Profil sich veränderte. Es musste was in der Luft liegen.

Schade drum, das AB verliert 2 seiner Ikonen, aber sicherlich könnt ihr doch genauso wie wir daran Teilnehmen? Faktisch wird wohl die Außendarstellung, vertragliches und Co. der springende Punkt gewesen sein. Übliche Marktmechanismen.

Mach mit Franz ein eigenes Forum auf, fertig ab.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> könnt ihr doch genauso wie wir daran Teilnehmen?



Dieser Betreiber hat wie hier mit den Usern = Kunden umgegangen wird, keine Teilnahme mehr verdient.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Dieser Betreiber hat wie hier mit den Usern = Kunden umgegangen wird, keine Teilnahme mehr verdient.



Differenziere das bitte. Ich hab nur die die Verlautbarung von Thomas auf dem Tisch, alles andere liegt nicht in unserer Kenntnis. Hast du Insider-Infos?


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bestimmt von der spendensammelden Schützerindustrie ausgebootet worden :c|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Mal sehen was hier noch kommt.

Thomas, Franz, falls ihr was neues macht, dann reserviert mir den ferenc als Nick.Ich kümmer mich dann auch um deinen Blutdruck, Thomas.

Ich wünsche euch alles gute.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Differenziere das bitte. Ich hab nur die die Verlautbarung von Thomas auf dem Tisch, alles andere liegt nicht in unserer Kenntnis. Hast du Insider-Infos?



Ich brauche keine Insider-Infos, ich sehe doch, wie es abgelaufen ist. Klammheimlich, still und leise. Keine Infos an die User und der Inhaber hat sich bis jetzt gar nicht geäußert. 
Da brauche ich keine Hintergrund-Infos um zu sehen, welchen Stellenwert hier die User=klickende/zahlende Kunden haben.


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Leon Goretzka
 Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang 
 Thomas Finkbeiner
 etc., 

 irgendwie geht's doch nur noch ums Geld |gutenach


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Insider-Infos, ich sehe doch, wie es abgelaufen ist. Klammheimlich, still und leise. Keine Infos an die User und der Inhaber hat sich bis jetzt gar nicht geäußert.
> Da brauche ich keine Hintergrund-Infos um zu sehen, welchen Stellenwert hier die User=klickende/zahlende Kunden haben.



Vertragliche Inhalte sollten auch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit. Mein Vertrag wurde nach meiner Kündigung jedenfalls nicht im Verkaufsraum vom Chef gehangen. Beide Seiten waren für einen glatten Strich bemüht.

Außerdem kann doch noch eine Stellungnahme erfolgen. Ich finde, du haust einfach über die Strenge. Vielleicht waren ja Thomas und Franz jene, die den Abschluss suchten? ( mehr Geld, mehr Personal, Absicherung, etc)

Du machst es dir in meinen Augen zu leicht.


----------



## nostradamus (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

.... sche.... ! 

Trotzdem danke für die Arbeit die ihr euch gemacht habt! 
Leider gehe ich auch davon aus, dass sich jetzt einiges verändern wird!


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vertragliche Inhalte sollten auch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit. Mein Vertrag wurde nach meiner Kündigung jedenfalls nicht im Verkaufsraum vom Chef gehangen. Beide Seiten waren für einen glatten Strich bemüht.
> 
> Außerdem kann doch noch eine Stellungnahme erfolgen. Ich finde, du haust einfach über die Strenge. Vielleicht waren ja Thomas und Franz jene, die den Abschluss suchten? ( mehr Geld, mehr Personal, Absicherung, etc)
> 
> Du machst es dir in meinen Augen zu leicht.



Und Du gackerst und legst kein Ei


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du machst es dir in meinen Augen zu leicht.



Nö, ich bin als Kunde so frei, mir meine Foren selbst auszusuchen. Das ist in der Tat ganz leicht.
Und bei allen Differenzen die ich mit Thomas hatte: Das war jetzt der Todesstoß für das AB. Demnächst wird es hier zugehen wie im FuF- oder Blinker-Forum: Tote Hose.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Schade....Thomas & Franz, ich wünsche euch alles Gute und wenn was neues kommt bin ich wieder als Partner dabei.

Alles Gute und Danke für Eure Unterstützung
Matze Korth
Mommark Charterboot


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Uuuuuuuuups!

Ich hoffe wir bleiben in Kontakt! 
Schick mir vllt nochmal Deine Kontaktdaten!
Meine haste ja!

Die facebookseite funzt nicht!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und Du gackerst und legst kein Ei



Weshalb?

Weil ich aus Unkenntnis heraus nicht versucht bin einfach irgendwelche Fakten als Gegeben hinzustellen? Ich finde, die Situation muss sich erstmal richtig aufklären, zumal, weshalb müssen die User mitgenommen werde, der Tagesbetrieb als solches wäre der Selbe, nur mit dem Unterschied das es keinen Antreiber mehr gibt, der die Sache richtig forciert hatte und das Anglerboard verkörperte.

Ich lese nur Hören-Sagen.



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin als Kunde so frei, mir meine Foren selbst auszusuchen. Das ist in der Tat ganz leicht.
> Und bei allen Differenzen die ich mit Thomas hatte: Das war jetzt der Todesstoß für das AB. Demnächst wird es hier zugehen wie im FuF- oder Blinker-Forum: Tote Hose.



Und nun? Dann ist das AB nicht mehr existent und Franz/Thomas bauen ein Neues! Du hast die Wahl, genau wie jene beiden Herren.


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich lese nur Hören-Sagen.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Faktisch wird wohl die Außendarstellung, vertragliches und Co. der springende Punkt gewesen sein. .



Hören Sagen


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und nun? Dann ist das AB nicht mehr existent und Franz/Thomas bauen ein Neues! Du hast die Wahl, genau wie jene beiden Herren.



Hmm, werde ich mir dann dort deine Klug*******reien wieder anhören müssen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hören Sagen



Stimmt, das war tatsächlich mein Fehler innerhalb der Formulierung, entschuldige, natürlich NICHT Faktisch, sondern Mutmaßlich.



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Hmm, werde ich mir dann dort deine Klug*******reien wieder anhören müssen? |kopfkrat



Zumindest wird Thomas diese Art deiner Diskussion so nicht laufen lassen wollen, weil nur rein ins persönliche........ ( Schönen Abend dir, wir sehen uns dann in Thomas seinem neuen Forum  )


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Hmm, werde ich mir dann dort deine Klug*******reien wieder anhören müssen? |kopfkrat



Bruder im Geiste :vik:


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Fantastic Fishing die vor poster haben nur Ihre Meinung kundgetan. Wieso meinst du die User belehren zu müssen bist du der neue hier???

Ja auch ich finde das wir eine Erklärung verdient hätten das ist *meine *Meinung.


----------



## geomas (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Franz und Thomas, danke für Eurer Engagement. 
Ich wünsche Euch mehr Zeit am Wasser und interessante neue Projekte.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wenn Thomas sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer dazu entschlossen hat das AB zu verscherbeln ist das seine Sache.
Da werfe ich keinen Stein.

ABER:
Ganz egal was da gelaufen ist, sich so klammheimlich aus dem Staub zu machen ist unter aller Kanone!

Man kennt sich ja irgewndwie seit Jahren privat, hat sich nicht übers Hobby unterhalten und gestritten, sonder sogar das Essen (virtuell) miteinander geteilt...
Ein paar erklärende Worte wären da ja wohl das mindeste!

Und der neue Betreiber hätte gut daran getan, sich zeitgleich(!) zum Abschied vorzustellen.


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zumindest wird Thomas diese Art deiner Diskussion so nicht laufen lassen wollen, weil nur rein ins persönliche........ ( Schönen Abend dir, wir sehen uns dann in Thomas seinem neuen Forum  )



Wer bist Du denn??????

Du hast doch genauso hier herum gemutmaßt......bzw. bist Du ja anscheinend ein Insider und hast es dann als Mutmaßung hingestellt.


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Die Seite ist seit 7.1. bei Denic registriert....also ist das ja schon länge rin Arbeit


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

UND EINER MUßTE JA NOCH KOMMEN ::::::::::::::EIN LIEBLING
will auch noch TSCHÜSS Sagen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing die vor poster haben nur Ihre Meinung kundgetan. Wieso meinst du die User belehren zu müssen bist du der neue hier???
> 
> Ja auch ich finde das wir eine Erklärung verdient hätten das ist *meine *Meinung.



Mir ging es lediglich um den Vorwurf an den Betreiber, der auf wackligen Beinen steht, alles andere ist firlefanz. Möglicherweise hat Thomas den Abschied einfach nur vorgezogen, der Betreiber steigt erst morgen ein.

Dennoch finde ich es ebenfalls Schade und die Gründe interessieren mich brennend.


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

bisschen verxxxt komme ich mir schon vor. Einfach so von heut auf morgen abhauen. Wir hätten schon ein paar Sätze mehr vedient. |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir ging es lediglich um den Vorwurf an den Betreiber, der auf wackligen Beinen steht,



Woher weist Du?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wer bist Du denn??????
> 
> Du hast doch genauso hier herum gemutmaßt......bzw. bist Du ja anscheinend ein Insider und hast es dann als Mutmaßung hingestellt.



Versuch mal Objektiv zu sein.

Wenn du jetzt weiter versuchst, die ganze Ebene auf die persönliche Schiene zu fahren, wirst du Thomas seinen Abschiedsthread einfach nur vergiften. Ist es das, was du willst?

Gesittet diskutieren geht scheinbar nur durch Mods, schon deshalb werden ich Thomas/Franz vermissen.



honeybee schrieb:


> Woher weist Du?



Wenn keine INFORMATIONEN vorhanden sind, seitens Thomas und Betreiber, ist alles Interpretation. Wenn das nicht heraus lesen will, möglicherweise kannst, dann brauchen wir gar nicht erst weiter zu diskutieren.

Mir scheint eher, für dich ist mit Thomas seinem Abschied, Festtag. Für mich hat das Thema jedenfalls ein Ende, ich hoffe das die ehemaligen Admins einfach etwas neues Aufbauen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Na geht ja schon los hier. Ob das der richtige Ort ist für diesen Unfug?

Auch ich bin zu erst mal schockiert obgleich ich so eine Ahnung hatte. Ich sage mal einfach Danke!!! an Euch beide. War mir ein Vergnügen, auch wenn wir uns bis jetzt nicht persönlich kennengelernt haben. 
Alles andere wird man sehen, Netwerk-Angeln.de hört sich doch schon mal gut an.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@Honeybee
Haste es bald?


----------



## Lorddoki (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hier wird sachlich geblieben man kann darüber diskutieren aber in einem guten Ton !


----------



## Seifert (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Thomas und Franz,
Dank fuer die bisherige Arbeit -wuensche beiden persönliches Wohlergehen.
Wäre dankbar,wenn's 'n paar Hintergrundinfo gäbe.
Bis die Tage. |wavey:
Peter


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Manche Kommentare wären hier besser aufgehoben.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335799


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Nachdem ja LORDDOKI hier gerade mitliest, könnte er mal sich vorstellen.
Und auch gleich sagen, wie er sein Projekt sich vorstellt.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Hier wird sachlich geblieben man kann darüber diskutieren aber in einem guten Ton !



Wer bist du? Stell dich doch bitte einmal vor, oder hast du das nicht nötig?


----------



## Anglerdemo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

DANKE Thomas! Danke Franz! 

Manchmal ist es an der Zeit einen neuen  Lebensabschnitt einzuleiten. Wir sind uns auf jeden Fall sicher, dass  Ihr die Entscheidung wohl überlegt getroffen habt. Wir möchten uns an  dieser Stelle für die großartige Unterstützung bedanken, denn ohne Euch  hätten wir die Veranstaltung im April auf Fehmarn sicherlich nicht so  toll hinbekommen und im Anschluss im Netz publizieren können. Zusammen  mit Euch haben wir den Grundstein zur Klage gegen die NSGFmV gelegt.  Vielen Dank! 

Wir wünschen Euch für Eure Zukunft alles Gute und bis  bald. 

Herzliche Grüße von der Insel Fehmarn!


----------



## Veit (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

So jetzt muss ich doch nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Beitrag hier verfassen!

Lieber Thomas, lieber Franz!

Ich bin zwar noch nicht der Älteste, aber eben auch gerade in der Zeit Angler geworden, als (neben Zeitschriften) das Anglerboard das Medium schlechthin für Angler war.
Mit dem Board und mit Euch verbinden mich viele, viele Erinnerungen. Mit Franz zum Beispiel meine erste Reportage für AngelWoche, die wir damals gemeinsam an der Saale gemacht haben, noch lange bevor meine Zeit als Redakteur begann. Meine ersten Berichte überhaupt, damals noch für das AB-Magazin und noch zu Themen wie Matchangeln. Durch das AB bin ich quasi bekannt geworden, es kamen Kontakte zu Herstellern und Zeitschriften zu stande. Genauso erinnere ich mich an viele kontroverse, manchmal auch sehr hitzige Diskussionen, natürlich auch meine "Zwangspause". :g Insgesamt sind das für mich aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet, aber alles irgendwie positive Erinnerungen!

Mit Thomas verbindet mich gar sowas wie eine anfängliche Hassliebe, die zu einer Freundschaft wurde. Wir waren und sind nicht immer einer Meinung. Aber, lieber Thomas, du bist ein echt "cooler Typ". Ich mag solche Leute wie dich. Immer geradeaus, keine Angst anzuecken, manchmal mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Solche Charaktere findet man heute nur noch ganz selten. Und unsere langen Telefonate werden mir auch stets als sehr unterhaltsam in Erinnerung bleiben. Genau genommen hoffe ich, dass noch ein paar davon folgen werden.

Ich danke Euch, Franz und Thomas, für diese tolle Diskussionsplattform, die er unzähligen Anglern jahrelang geboten habt, aber noch viel mehr für Euren Einsatz für das Angeln in Deutschland und das regelmäßige "Aufmischen" der verkrusteten Vereinsstrukturen.

Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass wir in Kontakt bleiben und dass Ihr der Szene erhalten bleibt. Wir brauchen Leute, wie Ihr es seid!

Euren Schritt kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber er wird seine Gründe haben und das sollten wir akzeptieren. 

Liebe Grüße und Alles Gute
Veit


----------



## Lorddoki (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nachdem ja LORDDOKI hier gerade mitliest, könnte er mal sich vorstellen.
> Und auch gleich sagen, wie er sein Projekt sich vorstellt.



Bin aber noch an der Arbeit 
Es ist nicht mein Projekt,ich habe es damals mitgegründet und werde jetzt ihm zu Seite stehen

Fakt ist 

Das Forum wird nicht geschlossen   !!!!!


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Danke Franz... Danke Thomas... für all die jahrelange zusammenarbeit.....


Danke an alle Anglerboard User und alle die mich so kennen..... war ne schöne Zeit.....

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Bin aber noch an der Arbeit
> Es ist nicht mein Projekt,ich habe es damals mitgegründet und werde jetzt ihm zu Seite stehen



Wem denn?????


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Bin aber noch an der Arbeit
> Es ist nicht mein Projekt,ich habe es damals mitgegründet und werde jetzt ihm zu Seite stehen



Hier geht doch eh bald das Licht aus, so wie "ihr" oder wer auch immer das Ruder übernommen habt. So nicht.


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Im Anglerlatein und Gelaber Thread steht was schönes......

Gar nicht mal so dumm. Und wenn es denn so wäre, waren wir alle nur die Marionetten


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@ Lorddoki

Wenn man sich dein Profil und deine Beiträge ansieht, dann stellt sich mir schon die eine oder andere Frage, z.B.:


Bist du Gamer oder hast du auch Ahnung vom Angeln?
Wenn du das Projekt mitgegründet hast: Wie ist es zu erklären, dass du es in 17 Jahren Mitgliedschaft zu nicht einmal 400 Beiträgen gebracht hast?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Lorddoki
> 
> Wenn man sich dein Profil und deine Beiträge ansieht, dann stellt sich mir schon die eine oder andere Frage, z.B.:
> 
> ...



Danke #6


----------



## bombe20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ich bin optimist und hoffe auf das angekündigte update der forensoftware. ich muß aber zugeben, dass mir die kürze der nachricht doch herzklopfen bereitet.


----------



## BlankyB (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Schade schade ohne die beiden wirds definitiv nicht mehr das alte Forum sein.

Eine klare Ansage was hier genau jetzt passiert wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Lorddoki
> 
> Wenn man sich dein Profil und deine Beiträge ansieht, dann stellt sich mir schon die eine oder andere Frage, z.B.:
> 
> ...



Danke, Fragen die auch mich interessieren.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Hier wird sachlich geblieben man kann darüber diskutieren aber in einem guten Ton !


Auch wenn Du schon lange dabei bist:
Das ist jetzt das erste mal, daß ich Dich hier wahrnehme.

Erster Eindruck:
:mDu eröffnest mit einem Imperativ!

Gleich mal klar ansagen wo´s jetzt lang geht...

#6



|kopfkrat 
Ganz ehrlich:
Mir gefällt Dein Ton NICHT!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Bin aber noch an der Arbeit
> Es ist nicht mein Projekt,ich habe es damals mitgegründet und werde jetzt ihm zu Seite stehen
> 
> Fakt ist
> ...



Dann erwarte ich (und sicher viele Andere auch) etwas mehr Hintergrundinformationen zu diesen Vorgängen. So wie Thomas hier hart ausgestiegen ist, kann man da durchaus Verschiedenes mutmaßen. Ein Forum lebt von den "Machern"und ich erkenne da bisher keine Nachfolge für Thomas, Franz, Seele & Co.  

Ich kann dir Links zu mindestens fünf vormals quicklebendigen und jetzt mausetoten Anglerforen schicken. Ohne eine Person wie Thomas reiht sich da das Anglerboard innerhalb weniger Monate nahtlos ein, wenn niemand einen Plan hat.

Die Verantwortlichen sollten also zügig erklären, was der Plan ist. Aktuell erkenne ich den nicht.


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke, Fragen die auch mich interessieren.



Ob auch Antworten kommen, von wem auch immer? Das dürfte der entscheidende Faktor sein bei der Frage, wie es mit dem AB weitergeht. Und auch, wie es mit www.netzwerk-angeln.de weitergeht. Schlechten Stil unterstütze ich nicht - egal wer ihn zeigt.
Es bleibt spannend.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## elranchero (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Seifert schrieb:


> Thomas und Franz,
> Dank fuer die bisherige Arbeit -wuensche beiden persönliches Wohlergehen.
> Wäre dankbar,wenn's 'n paar Hintergrundinfo gäbe.
> Bis die Tage. |wavey:
> Peter





Schließe mich an...vielen Dank 

Und denkt daran man sieht sich mindestens 2 mal...

...ist schade für dieses Forum aber die Menschen gibt es immer noch [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Lorddoki
> 
> Wenn man sich dein Profil und deine Beiträge ansieht, dann stellt sich mir schon die eine oder andere Frage, z.B.:
> 
> ...



#6
Besser konnte man es nicht formulieren.


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du schon lange dabei bist:
> Das ist jetzt das erste mal, daß ich Dich hier wahrnehme.
> 
> Erster Eindruck:
> ...




Bruder im Geiste.
|good:


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Der Letzte macht das Knicklicht aus :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@ Lorddoki

schreibe heute nicht meer!!

sie, wir , ich sind traurig , sauer und iwie komisch drauf;-)

hilflosigkeit --wie ein kleines kind.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Die Gesichter des Angelboards!
Das Ende des Angelbords?

Ich dachte durch eure Videos ja immer, Euch zu kennen.
Jetzt bedaure ich es nur, Euch nicht wirklich persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben.

Danke für Eure Arbeit und nur das Beste für die Zukunft.


Ps: Boha, dass ist echt ein Hammer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Links zu mindestens fünf vormals quicklebendigen und jetzt mausetoten Anglerforen schicken. Ohne eine Person wie Thomas reiht sich da das Anglerboard innerhalb weniger Monate nahtlos ein, wenn niemand einen Plan hat.



Monate? Optimist!


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Was wohl unser Andal dazu sagen wird ?


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

...wie immer gilt auch hier:

Spekulationen helfen keinem, und Verurteilungen von einzelnen Personen ohne Hintergrundwissen macht noch weniger Sinn.

Ich denke, entweder der Betreiber oder der neue Admin werden irgendwann irgendwas dazu sagen/schreiben.
Auch mich als Mod würde das nämlich sehr interessieren, wie man sich vorstellt, dass es weitergeht :m


----------



## oldhesse (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wer auch immer jetzt noch Geld mit dem Board verdient. Servus und Hallo.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...wie immer gilt auch hier:
> 
> Spekulationen helfen keinem, und Verurteilungen von einzelnen Personen ohne Hintergrundwissen macht noch weniger Sinn.



Niemand verurteilt hier jemanden, aber irgendjemand ist ja wohl der neue Besitzer. Und der sollte sich mal äußern. Der ganze bisherige Vorgang ist ja augenscheinlich etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch mich als Mod würde das nämlich sehr interessieren, wie man sich vorstellt, dass es weitergeht :m



Wenn als Mod schon nichts weißt... das lässt tief blicken. Stil sieht anders aus.


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hat denn noch keiner Thomas Mal auf dem fratzenbuch angeschrieben?


----------



## aufe_und_obe (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Sehr schade was hier los ist, bin gespannt ob sich das Board halten kann.

Wünsche allen Aussteigern viel Erfolg bei ihren zukünftigen Vorhaben und Projekten und Danke für eure Arbeit!

Hoffentlich erfährt man was zu den Beweggründen, sich so aus dem Staub zu machen passt nicht zu euch.


----------



## Ndber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Wenn als Mod schon nichts weißt... das lässt tief blicken. Stil sieht anders aus.



Das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht#q

Sagt eigentlich alles aus über die Art und Weise wie das alles gelaufen sein muss#d#d


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Wenn als Mod schon nichts weißt... das lässt tief blicken. Stil sieht anders aus.





Das sagt es doch warum der Normaluser Stinkesauer ist, was ist denn das für eine ????|krach:|krach:

Schlechter Stil ist ja noch geprahlt.


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hat denn noch keiner Thomas Mal auf dem fratzenbuch angeschrieben?




Der link funzt nicht.#q


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Niemand verurteilt hier jemanden, aber irgendjemand ist ja wohl der neue Besitzer. Und der sollte sich mal äußern. Der ganze bisherige Vorgang ist ja augenscheinlich etwas merkwürdig.



Niemand ist der "neue Besitzer"
Das ist, war und bleibt die Firma MLIT, also Martin, hier aktiv als DOK
Und der hat offenbar Lorddoki zum Nachfolger der beiden bisherigen Admins ernannt.
Weder der eine noch der andere hat uns MODs gegenüber bisher was verlauten lassen (also zumindest mir gegenüber nicht, hab aber auch von keinem anderen Mod-Kollegen was anderes gehört bisher). Wir hängen genauso in der Luft wie alle anderen Nutzer, bis es eine offizielle Stellungnahme geben wird.
Und die sollte man vielleicht abwarten, bevor man (ver-)urteilt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Monatsende eine Rolle spielt und wir zum nächsten Ersten eher was hören :m
Wer weiß schon, welche Verträge da noch hinter stehen#c


----------



## zandertex (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

jose(herbert) auch weg?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hat denn noch keiner Thomas Mal auf dem fratzenbuch angeschrieben?



Natürlich habe ich das. Ich habe mich bei ihm für sein Engagement bedankt und ihn gebeten, mich wissen zu lassen, wenn er ein neues Forum aufbaut. Seine Antwort war ein Dankeschön. 

Wenn er zu den Vorgängen hier im Forum mehr sagen wollte, hätte er es sicher getan.


----------



## oldhesse (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Der Dok macht das schon. Gebt ihm Mal paar Tage zum akklimatisieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Je nachdem, wie so etwas läuft, darf man ja auch nichts sagen, sonst kostet das richtig Geld.

Wer, von denen die sich hier beschweren, würde sagen, "scheiß drauf, gehört sich so."?

Ich vermute, es wird sich aufklären.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Niemand ist der "neue Besitzer"
> Das ist, war und bleibt die Firma MLIT, also Martin, hier aktiv als DOK
> Und der hat offenbar Lorddoki zum Nachfolger der beiden bisherigen Admins ernannt.
> Weder der eine noch der andere hat uns MODs gegenüber bisher was verlauten lassen (also zumindest mir gegenüber nicht, hab aber auch von keinem anderen Mod-Kollegen was anderes gehört bisher). Wir hängen genauso in der Luft wie alle anderen Nutzer, bis es eine offizielle Stellungnahme geben wird.
> ...



Professionalität sieht anders aus. Und da spielt das Monatsende sicher keine Rolle.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Niemand ist der "neue Besitzer"
> Das ist, war und bleibt die Firma MLIT, also Martin, hier aktiv als DOK
> Und der hat offenbar Lorddoki zum Nachfolger der beiden bisherigen Admins ernannt.
> Weder der eine noch der andere hat uns MODs gegenüber bisher was verlauten lassen (also zumindest mir gegenüber nicht, hab aber auch von keinem anderen Mod-Kollegen was anderes gehört bisher). Wir hängen genauso in der Luft wie alle anderen Nutzer, bis es eine offizielle Stellungnahme geben wird.
> ...


Und damit auch ne Menge Geld#h


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Professionalität sieht anders aus. Und da spielt das Monatsende sicher keine Rolle.



Tja, aber auch das beurteile ich erst, wenn ich mehr weiß :m


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Testudo, als Boardbetreiber sollte man wissen wie man mit seinen Usern um zu gehen hat.Ich mache hier klar den Betreibern den Vorwurf des schlechten Stils.
Wie man eine Übergabe hin bekommt muss ich diesen "Profis" doch wohl nicht beibringen??

Und es sind Maulkörbe verteilt worden davon bin ich fest überzeugt.


----------



## ralle (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Leider hat die "Übernahme" des ABs durch einen(oder mehrere) neuen Admin -- um mal in Thomas seiner Sprache zu bleiben - ein gewisses Geschmäckle.
Ein einigermaßen gesitteter Ablauf und Infos wären schon wünschenswert gewesen. 
Ich bin jetzt quasi auch erst hierdurch informiert worden.

Dieser Umgang ist salopp gesagt ---- ******* !!


----------



## geomujo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:

"Wie weit der Drang der Händler und Industrie geht Einfluss auf das  Geschen im Netz zu nehmen, wenn die eigenen wirtschaftlichen  Interessenlagen tangiert zu werden scheinen, konnte ja vor nicht  allzulanger Zeit im Nachbarforum live beobachtet werden. Ich hoffe das  AB steht über solchen Vereinnahmungsversuchen - auch in Zukunft."

Geschrieben vor 11 Tagen im Hänel-Wilde-Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4781299&postcount=84

Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich bin überrascht, dass es hier so viele aktive Mods noch gibt....


----------



## Achim_68 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> Leider hat die "Übernahme" des ABs durch einen(oder mehrere) neuen Admin -- um mal in Thomas seiner Sprache zu bleiben - ein gewisses Geschmäckle.
> Ein einigermaßen gesitteter Ablauf und Infos wären schon wünschenswert gewesen.
> Ich bin jetzt quasi auch erst hierdurch informiert worden.
> 
> Dieser Umgang ist salopp gesagt ---- ******* !!



Dito!!!


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> Leider hat die "Übernahme" des ABs durch einen(oder mehrere) neuen Admin -- um mal in Thomas seiner Sprache zu bleiben - ein gewisses Geschmäckle.
> Ein einigermaßen gesitteter Ablauf und Infos wären schon wünschenswert gewesen.
> Ich bin jetzt quasi auch erst hierdurch informiert worden.
> 
> Dieser Umgang ist salopp gesagt ---- ******* !!



Exakt dieses Bild vermittelt sich auch uns "Normalusern" und hinterlässt nicht nur ein Geschmäckle, sondern auch viele gepackte Koffer, was man so öffentlich und privat liest.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@Lorddoki
und damit an einen, der sich Projektleiter nennt:

Ein Projekt hat einen definierten Anfang ... das hier ist keiner!

Lieber ein schnelles Statement als eine zu späte noch so wohlformulierte Stellungnahme ... wäre irgendwie gerade klug ...


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Kanaleristo@ Exakt dieses Bild vermittelt sich auch uns "Normalusern" und hinterlässt nicht nur ein Geschmäckle, sondern auch viele gepackte Koffer, was man so öffentlich und privat liest.


Gepackt und stehen an der Haustüre, brauche nur noch die neue Anschrift.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

besonders schwäbisch;-))

die Spätzle werden mir fehlen.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht, dass es hier so viele aktive Mods noch gibt....


Als Redaktionsmitglied & Autor bin ich raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht, dass es hier so viele aktive Mods noch gibt....



Auch überrascht ich bin. Die Frage scheint wie lange noch.#c


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> besonders schwäbisch;-))
> 
> die Spätzle werden mir fehlen.



Du müsstest eine Pn erhalten haben


----------



## Ndber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> Auch überrascht ich bin. Die Frage scheint wie lange noch.#c



Noch viel überraschter bin ich das nicht mal eben diese MODs über das ganze hier Informiert worden sind.

Ich finds ein unmögliches gebaren|krach:

Nicht nur wir User werden veräppelt.....


----------



## bombe20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als Redaktionsmitglied & Autor bin ich raus.


ist das jetzt eine feststellung oder eine ansage?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Hier wird sachlich geblieben man kann darüber diskutieren aber in einem guten Ton !



Meinem Dank an Thomas und Franz werde ich auf einem anderen Kommunikationskanal Worte verleihen, scheinbar ist die ganze Nummer hier alles andere als koscher.

Zu Dir, wenn du hier der "Neue" bist, dann ist der Einzeiler da oben ein ganz schlechter Start mit einem ganz schlechten Stil! 
Möchtest du hier in naher Zukunft keinen Abgesang moderieren, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich schleunigst mit ein paar blumigen und aufklärenden Worten in's Zeug zu legen!


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

pennfanatic nein leider nicht weil das musste man freigeben das man Mails von den Mods bekommen wollte.
Kannst mir aber gerne eine PN schicken wenn du was weist.
Danke


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Mal was ganz anderes: Kann man sich als Mitglied hier eigenhändig abmelden oder wie funktioniert das?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Meinem Dank an Thomas und Franz werde ich auf einem anderen Kommunikationskanal Worte verleihen, scheinbar ist die ganze Nummer hier alles andere als koscher.
> 
> Zu Dir, wenn du hier der "Neue" bist, dann ist der Einzeiler da oben ein ganz schlechter Start mit einem ganz schlechten Stil!
> Möchtest du hier in naher Zukunft keinen Abgesang moderieren, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich schleunigst mit ein paar blumigen und aufklärenden Worten in's Zeug zu legen!




Da sind wir schon mindestens zu zweit!!!!!#q#q#q#q


----------



## nostradamus (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Kann man sich als Mitglied hier wieder eigenhändig abmelden oder wie funktioniert das?
> 
> Gruß & Dank
> Promachos




gute Frage!


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich weiß leider genau so wenig wie die meisten


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon mindestens zu zweit!!!!!#q#q#q#q



Drei#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

die erste regel an board------------ ruhe bewahren.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Kann man sich als Mitglied hier eigenhändig abmelden oder wie funktioniert das?
> 
> Gruß & Dank
> Promachos



Nö, kann man nicht, man muss eine Email schreiben und dann bekommt man noch eine Email, die man nochmal bestätigen muss.

Also man meldet sich als "Kaffeebarsch" ab, schreibt nochmal zurück und nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass eine Rückkehr ins AB ausgeschlossen ist. Dann macht man einen neuen Account als "Kanaleristo" :vik:


----------



## saza (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Thomas, Franz,
ich Danke euch für euer Vertrauen und die Arbeit, die ihr geleistet habt. Thomas, du warst und bleibst mir ein angenehmer, störrischer und lachender Gesprächspartner. Ich ziehe meine. Virtuellen Hut vor eurer Leistung. 
Ich persönlich glaube, dass mit eurem Abgang auch die Zeit des Forums gekommen ist. Für die Zukunft wünsche ich nur das Beste.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Alles hat seine Zeit! Der Abschied und auch der Neuanfang!


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt eine feststellung oder eine ansage?


Ich habe einige Jahre für Printmedien geschrieben, bin in der Zeit zum AB gekommen und recht schnell hier als Autor eingestiegen.
Das hatte natürlich einen Grund.

Von Sympathien zu Franzl & Thomas mal abgesehen (real kennengelernt haben wir uns erst später), hat das Anglerboard _(bis heute! ab morgen nicht mehr)_ eine einzigartige angelpolitische Bedeutung.
Nirgendwo anders in Anglermedien gibt es investigativen Meinungsjournalismus. 
Dieser ist ausschließlich dem Netzwerk Finkbeiner zuzuschreiben.
Und genau diesen Journalismus habe ich mit meinen Artikeln unterstützt.
Ich denke, dass an anderer Stelle dieser Kampf weitergeführt wird.


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Nö, kann man nicht, man muss eine Email schreiben und dann bekommt man noch eine Email, die man nochmal bestätigen muss.
> 
> Also man meldet sich als "Kaffeebarsch" ab, schreibt nochmal zurück und nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass eine Rückkehr ins AB ausgeschlossen ist. Dann macht man einen neuen Account als "Kanaleristo" :vik:



Danke! An welche Adresse geht die Email? An Thomas brauch ich sie ja nun nicht mehr zu schicken:c

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gast (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Vollkommen ohne Wertung
Ich bin 20 Jahre im Net unterwegs, ich habe viele Foren, Betreiber und Moderatoren kommen und gehen sehen.
So schlimm wie sich jetzt im Augenblick alles anfühlt, in ein paar Wochen spricht niemand mehr darüber.
Es werden neue User nachrücken die niemals einen Thomas oder Franz kannten.
Irgend wann wird sich hier alles wieder einspielen, mit oder ohne die jetzigen User.
The Show must go on.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> Drei#6



Vier #6


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@Kati

Der neue Ort ist ja bekannt. Laut Denic letzte Änderung am 7.1.
Also gab es den Plan ja schon länger?

Hat jedenfalls einen sehr faden Beigeschmack


----------



## saza (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dieser ist ausschließlich dem Netzwerk Finkbeiner zuzuschreiben.
> 
> Ich denke, dass an anderer Stelle dieser Kampf weitergeführt wird.



Davon gehn wa ma aus.


----------



## geomujo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Noch vor kurzen wurde was über eine neue Forensoftware und eine Neugruppierung der Themen gesprochen. Das klang damals alles so, als würde man voll dahinter stehen und auch das AB voller Zuversicht in die Zukunft führen (->veraltete Forensoftware).

Jetzt eine 180-Grad-Wende.
Also jeder mit etwas Hirn im Kopp begreift, dass da was nicht zusammenpasst. Hier muss irgendwas vorgefallen sein. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Schritt freiwillig war und Ihr dazu nicht genötigt wurdet. Weniger schön wäre, wenn man uns quasi hinter unserem Rücken einfach so "verkauft", gerade wenn  man sich hier aus Usersicht aus freien Stücken für die Community engagiert hat.

 Aber ich denke (da bin ich zu sehr Menschenfeund) dass das nicht die Denke dahinter ist und Thomas und Franz sich das alles andere als leicht gemacht haben und womöglich gerade jetzt die schwersten Stunden seit Forengründung durchmachen die dazu Bezug haben.

Naja - wömöglich kreuzen sich die Wege ja irgendwann mal wieder.
Vielleicht spricht auch in 10 oder 20 Jahren kein Mensch mehr über Facebook.

Dennoch: so ganz ohne administrative Betreuung und Ansage wo's hingehen soll kann es ja nun auch nicht gehen.

Dann viel Spass und Gelingen für die Zukunft.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> die erste regel an board------------ ruhe bewahren.



Und dann Nobbi.:q


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Promachos schrieb:


> Danke! An welche Adresse geht die Email? An Thomas brauch ich sie ja nun nicht mehr zu schicken:c
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ich hatte mich bei redaktion@anglerboard.de abgemeldet. Ob die noch geht - man weiß es nicht. #d

Ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht notwendig, denn ich vermute, dass hier ziemlich schnell die Lichter ausgehen werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und die Lück und die Lück sind am toben...

Thomas, meine Hochachtung für das was du hier angelpolitisch geleistet hast. Egal, ob ich deine Art das zu leisten oftmals grenzwertig bis Diskussionswürdig empfand - du wirst hier fehlen

Franz: danke für deine Bodenständige, deeskalierende Art und das bereitwillige teilen deines Fachwissens! Auch du wirst schmerzlich vermisst werden. Ihr beide wart zusammen quasi das YingYang des AB.

Ich hoffe, man sieht von euch noch was (gerne mit aktuellerer Forensoftware

@Lordloki: hättest du geschwiegen wärest du Philosoph geblieben. Denkbar bescheidener start, ich gucke mir das noch a weng an (hauptsächlich wegen dem Ükel) und hoffe sehr, dass ihr uns rede und antwort stehen werdet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Phew.
Ich bin gerade schockiert, denn damit habe ich beim besten Willen nicht gerechnet und es gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. :/

Die Arbeit - trotz(eher gerade wegen) der harschen und teils polarisierenden Art - ist Beispiellos und unerreicht. In der heutigen Zeit, in der oberflächliche Plattformen wie Facebook die Nase vorne haben, ein Forum derart am Leben zu erhalten. Das gebührt meinen größten Respekt.

Wo auch immer die Reise für die Beiden hingehen wird, ich werde es verfolgen. Für mich sind Thomas und Franz immer das Aushängeschild vom Anglerboard gewesen und etwas anders kann ich mir da beim besten Willen auch nicht vorstellen...

Auch ich bedanke mich für eine tolle Zeit in diesem Forum, den gemeinsamen tollen Videodreh und der Masse an Informationen, die ihr uns geliefert habt. Für mich ist das Anglerboard eben auch ein Teil von meinem (Wieder)Anfang meines Hobbys Angeln gewesen und auch der Grund, warum ich es überhaupt geschafft habe, irgendwann einen Fisch zu fangen  Und das werde ich nicht vergessen.

Das muss man jetzt erst einmal verdauen ...


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Der neue Ort ist ja bekannt. Laut Denic letzte Änderung am 7.1.
> Also gab es den Plan ja schon länger?
> Hat jedenfalls einen sehr faden Beigeschmack


Nein. Die Geschichte hat mit den Ereignissen hier überhaupt nichts zu tun, das kann ich dir versichern. Mehr kann man da heute aber nicht zu sagen.


----------



## honeybee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wer ist dieser Markus Pfeil?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



geomujo schrieb:


> Vielleicht spricht auch in 10 oder 20 Jahren kein Mensch mehr über Facebook.



Mach keinen Scheixx- dann bin ich Renter und stehe plötzlich ohne Freunde da :q:q.


----------



## Ørret (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass an anderer Stelle dieser Kampf weitergeführt wird.



Ich will's hoffen....woher sonst soll ich denn Infos über die Verbanditen bekommen? Häppchen- Käse freut sich bestimmt schon weil sie glaubt sie wäre den Finkbeiner los.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> nobbi1962  Beitrag anzeigen
> die erste regel an board------------ ruhe bewahren.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und dann Nobbi.:q




Dann nehmen wir vorsichtshalber einen Schluck auf Rasmus


----------



## geomujo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mach keinen Scheixx- dann bin ich Renter und stehe plötzlich ohne Freunde da :q:q.


Soweit hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht. Kennste noch AOL? ;-)

Das Rad des Lebens dreht sich nunmal unaufhörlich weiter, egal wer da grad eingklemmt ist. Zwei Enden hat bisher nur die Wurst. Hoffen wir, dem Betreiber gelingt es keine Endlosringwurst zu produzieren.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

*bevor hier jemand voreilig handelt, möchte ich zur vorsicht raten!
wer sich in den untiefen des forums auskennt, weiß dass ein update der forensoftware angekündigt und vorgesehen war. der umzug eines forums dieser größe bedeutet einen arsch voll arbeit und kostet zeit und nerven. ich kenne weder thomas noch franz persönlich, traue ihnen aber diesen "schlechten scherz" durchaus zu. schlaft alle eine nacht darüber! wenn wir glück haben, entdecken wir unser geliebtes forum im neuen gewand, mit evtl. geänderten domainrechten oder gar neuer domain.*
das ist zumindest meine hoffnung.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Das Gute ist, dass wenn Thomas an anderer Stelle weitermacht, er dann endlich diese gruselige 70er/80er Jahre Vorspannmusik vom AB-TV hoffentlich nicht mehr benutzen muss!


----------



## ralle (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> *bevor hier jemand voreilig handelt, möchte ich zur vorsicht raten!
> wer sich in den untiefen des forums auskennt, weiß dass ein update der forensoftware angekündigt und vorgesehen war. der umzug eines forums dieser größe bedeutet einen arsch voll arbeit und kostet zeit und nerven. ich kenne weder thomas noch franz persönlich, traue ihnen aber diesen "schlechten scherz" durchaus zu. schlaft alle eine nacht darüber! wenn wir glück haben, entdecken wir unser geliebtes forum im neuen gewand, mit evtl. geänderten domainrechten oder gar neuer domain.*
> das ist zumindest meine hoffnung.



nicht dein Ernst ???


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335806


----------



## Kotzi (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Der Todesschuss, und Waidwund liegt es da. Panik überall, Empörung ob des eloquenten und feinfühligen Projektleiters, was bleiben wird ist unklar.

Kurz, Pures Kino. Popcorn steht bereit, das Leben geht weiter. Den Essens-Threat werde ich vermissen, sollte es das Ende bedeuten.


/E

Auch wenn ich mich nicht mit meiner Orthographie im Internet rühme, wer findet in dem obrig verlinkten Schreiben am meisten Fehler?


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> besonders schwäbisch;-))
> 
> die Spätzle werden mir fehlen.





gründler schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335806



Diese Art Mitteilungen kenne aus Jahrzehnten meiner tätigkeit in einem der grössten Konzernen Deutschlands.
Da kannst drauf pfeifen


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Der Todesschuss, und Waidwund liegt es da. Panik überall, Empörung ob des eloquenten und feinfühligen Projektleiters, was bleiben wird ist unklar.



Da kann sogar Veit Wilde noch was lernen :vik: Der ist jetzt als Empörungskönig des Anglerdschungels abgelöst


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und ich habe einen Ohrwurm von James Last- Biscaya

Danke dafür |supergri


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

wenn ich mir so angucke , wer gerade im Board aktiv ist,
dann sind so eine ganze Menge versammelt, die "wenige" Beiträge jeder auf sich vereinen#h

Thomas / Franz Danke und weiter machen!
Das hier ohne Euch und bei der Ansage des selbsternannten Lord's , naja schauen wir mal, falls das ne Reduzierung auf Angelthemen- wie die 7.Rolle werden soll , na dann viel Spaß.

So recht kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Werde wohl schnell noch paar noch nicht vorhandene Mailadressen und Telefonnummern sammeln, bevora es mir wie Fischerbandit #hgeht.

Der Letzte macht das Licht aus:m


----------



## bombe20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> nicht dein Ernst ???


durchaus. mach mir keine angst! für mich ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass franz und thomas mit einem dreizeiler abtreten.


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> durchaus. mach mir keine angst! für mich ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass franz und thomas mit einem dreizeiler abtreten.



Hast eine PN.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hast eine PN.




Ich will auch eine falls du mehr weißt.#h


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich will's hoffen....woher sonst soll ich denn Infos über die Verbanditen bekommen? Häppchen- Käse freut sich bestimmt schon weil sie glaubt sie wäre den Finkbeiner los.


Da hat Deep Down in dem anderen Thread etwas passendes zu gesagt, dass man besser nicht formulieren kann:



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dem DAFV sei aber entgegen gerufen......not yet Kameraden, not yet!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_bs8Z40UPM


#6


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bin nicht bei facebook.
Kann Thomas nichts schreiben.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hat Deep Down in dem anderen Thread etwas passendes zu gesagt, dass man besser nicht formulieren kann:
> 
> 
> #6



Das passt auch ganz gut #6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6EYbaRoOAA


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bin nicht bei facebook.
> Kann Thomas nichts schreiben.



Ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und ich habe einen Ohrwurm von James Last- Biscaya
> 
> Danke dafür |supergri



Bitte....Ich dacht mir das passt 

Hier auch noch ma


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gl6UilAa5M


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bin nicht bei facebook.
> Kann Thomas nichts schreiben.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht.



Habt ne PN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht.



Er hat auch da nichts dazu geschrieben


----------



## Ndber (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Habt ne PN



Bin auch nicht bei facebook#h
Hast für mich auch was?


----------



## kefal (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Habt ne PN


  Hab auch kein Facebook !;+


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hast eine PN.



Die hätte ich auch gerne, wenn es keine Umstände macht!#h


----------



## Trollwut (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt etwas in der Art erwartet.

Die beiden waren halt das AB Gesicht und von daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass die Seite binnen kürzester Zeit ohne eine Moderation, die die Diskussionen in geordnete Bahnen lenkt , tot sein und verfallen. 
Schade im den Informationsgehalt, der dann mit untergeht.
Hat man früher: "Können Fische Fürze riechen" gegoogelt, wurde auch dieses abseitige Thema garantiert mit 36549 Beiträgen in den Top-10 Googleergebnissen präsentiert. 

Ich denke mal meine sowieso noch spärliche Aktivität hier wird jetzt noch weiter zurückgehen. So ich wieder Zeit und Lust auf exzessives Angeln habe und dann auch Zeit und Muße habe Artikel zu schreiben gibts die aber nicht mehr hier, sondern nur noch auf Angeln mit Stil oder anderen ausgewählten Plattformen. (Werbung - und kein verwarnender Thomas  )
Werd aber mit Franz und Thomas noch was machen, mindestens ein Video schulden die mir ja noch! :vik:
Auch, wenn ich dann schwäbisch ertragen muss 

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd, da läuft noch was.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich an die Meckerer a la "Haben wir nicht vderient, wir wollen Infos, blabla" - Habt ihr schonmal in der Geschäftswelt agiert?
Wenn da ein Arbeitgeber/Nehmerwechsel ansteht sind die meisten Infos nicht für die Öffentlichkeit. Gerade im Vertrieb wird man quasi vom Werksschutz ohne irgendwelche Dokumente vor die Tür gesetzt ohne eine Info und damit Kunden mitnehmen zu können. Sollte nachvollziehbar sein.
Und glaubt ja nicht, dass ihr nicht vermisst werdet. Einem Hund trägt man auch seine Kacketüte hinterher und wenn er stirbt vermisst man ihn trotzdem. :m

Ich denke da kommt eine neue Gemeinschaft mit den Beiden #h


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ndber schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht bei facebook#h
> Hast für mich auch was?




Hast eine PN.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hab noch PNs verschickt können die Leute ja bitte auch weiter verteilen....


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bitte an mich auch


----------



## Kotzi (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Auch einmal bitte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich denke ein "Anglerboard", welches nicht von Anglern betrieben wird, hat keine Chance auf Fortbestand.|kopfkrat#t

Graue Eminenzen und Zocker ......  

PN auch an mich bitte !!!


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ist doch erstaunlich wie viele user mich beim fratzenbuch sind.
Warum freut mich das


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich denke ein "Anglerboard", welches nicht von Anglern betrieben wird, hat keine Chance auf Fortbestand.|kopfkrat#t



Das Board muss das ab :m


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bin auch nicht bei Facebook. Dachte aber immer ich wäre der letzte Mohikaner.

Eventuell sollten wir mal einen eigenen Club aufmachen.

Ich bin auch über dieses Vorgehen hier im AB schockiert, hätte ein derartiges Abtreten ohne vorheriger Ankündigung bzw. ein Abschied ohne Abschied nicht erwartet.

Werde morgen noch mal hier reinschauen ob's was neues von Thomas oder Franz (können ja auch als User hier schreiben) gibt.
Den Abschiedsbrief bzw. das Schreiben habe ich in dieser Form in meinem Berufsleben schon zu Hauf gelesen, ist wahrscheinlich irgendeine Standartvorlage, da muss man nur das Datum und Name eintragen.

 PS: Bitte auch eine PN an mich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich denke ein "Anglerboard", welches nicht von Anglern betrieben wird, hat keine Chance auf Fortbestand.|kopfkrat#t
> 
> Graue Eminenzen und Zocker ......
> 
> PN auch an mich bitte !!!



Mal davon ab, das der meiste Traffic scheinbar weniger mit Angeln zu tun hatte. |bla:


----------



## Ørret (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wenn da jemand Infos hat... für ne PN wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## hans albers (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

erstmal abwarten , was da kommt,
hier wird ja spekuliert , das sich die balken biegen.

das ab wird sich auf jeden fall verändern
und ich denke, die beiden werden eine neue plattform aufmachen...


die art und weise der vorstellung bzw. verabschiedung
 ist allerdings fragwürdig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, das der meiste Traffic scheinbar weniger mit Angeln zu tun hatte. |bla:




Nicht?|bigeyes


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hans albers schrieb:


> erstmal abwarten , was da kommt,
> hier wird ja spekuliert , das sich die balken biegen.
> 
> das ab wird sich auf jeden fall verändern
> ...



Kann man nur hoffen #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nicht?|bigeyes



Ich fand die Unterforen recht mau, wenig Inhalt.

Die Arbeit fürs Board hatte Thomas umfänglich gemacht, er war die treibende Kraft und Seele hinter allem. Obs nun angelpolitisch war oder andere Inhalte die über Medien gestreut waren. Er setzte sich rauf, gab dem Ganzen den schwäbischen Anstrich und machte es Mundgerecht für die User hier.

Das Anglerboard war Thomas/Franz, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard war Thomas/Franz, wenn du mich fragst.



Genau!#6


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ob Thomas heute wieder Blutdruck hat?:q


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ob Thomas heute wieder Blutdruck hat?:q



Ne der hört gerade James Last Biscaya....

#h


----------



## Lorddoki (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich denke ein "Anglerboard", welches nicht von Anglern betrieben wird, hat keine Chance auf Fortbestand.|kopfkrat#t



Denkt doch bitte alle mal etwas positiver !!!
Klar kommt das für Euch alle sehr unerwartet, aber es geht ja weiter es werden Infos kommen

Ich übernehme hier den technische Part Forum, Erweiterungen, soziale Dienste etc…
Und ich bin echt stolz, so eine große Community kennen zu lernen, gibt mir eine Chance

Ich kenne den Martin schon sehr lange, wir haben damals zusammen seinen Traum im Netz umgesetzt.

Ich mache das nicht wegen GELD !! sondern als Freund helfe ich ihm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Das hat doch bisher Franz gemacht, gelle?

Wie gedenkst du denn seine anglerische Fachkompetenz zu ersetzen?|kopfkrat

PS: Wann kommen denn Infos?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Das hat doch bisher Franz gemacht, gelle?
> 
> Wie gedenkst du denn seine anglerische Fachkompetenz zu ersetzen?|kopfkrat



Verlangt der technische Part anglerische Fähigkeiten?

Wir haben doch beim DAFV auch eine kompetente Nichtanglerin an der Spitze, deren Arbeit doch auch sehr positiv bemessen werden konnte! :g

Versucht ihm die Chance zu geben, die Aufgabe + Lynchmob im Nacken, machen es auch für ihn nicht einfach. Wenn ihr wollt, das euer Angerboard bestand habt, solltet ihr helfen, anstelle des Versuches, denn letztes Stein aus der Mauer zu hebeln......


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verlangt der technische Part anglerische Fähigkeiten?



Hab ich das geschrieben?



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben doch beim DAFV auch eine kompetente Nichtanglerin an der  Spitze, deren Arbeit doch auch sehr positiv bemessen werden konnte!



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr Euch über die Art und Weise des Abganges und der nunmehrigen Erklärung des Inhabers aufregt! Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!

Diese Statments und Vorgehensweisen sind im rechtsgeschäftlichen Verkehr nun einmal so üblich! Auch wenn es hinter den Kulissen weh tut oder Wehmut herrscht!
Interna spielen für die außenstehenden Dritten und das sind nunmal die user aus verschiedentlichen Gründen aber tatsächlich keine Rolle! Und da mag man noch so neugierig sein!

Klar sollte Euch aber auch sein, dass unsere Anwesenheit hier ein wirtschaftlicher Faktor ist! Aus diesem Grund gibt es den Laden hier ja auch, weil damit welche ihre Mahlzeit und ein Dach überm Kopp finanzieren!


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard war Thomas/Franz, wenn du mich fragst.


So ist das.

Und dazu die User. Ob die/wir bleiben, wenn das hier so "läuft" wie in all den anderen Foren? 
Wohl kaum.

Und spätestens dann schlagen die Werbekunden die Sargnägel ein.

Wenn man ein super Rennpferd hat, sollte man es nicht erschießen um sich stattdessen einen Windhund anzuschaffen, wenn man weiter an Pferderennen teilnehmen will.


----------



## Lorddoki (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Das hat doch bisher Franz gemacht, gelle?
> 
> Wie gedenkst du denn seine anglerische Fachkompetenz zu ersetzen?|kopfkrat



Fachkompetenz hat doch hier die Community auch
und wie gesagt, ich schaue hier nicht nur zu ich werde hier was schon bewegen.

Sie haben zum 31.1.18 gekündigt und jetzt müssen wir umstrukturieren.


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard war Thomas/Franz, wenn du mich fragst.


Word! 
Und vor den Beiden ziehe ich meinen Hut, chapeau!!!
Auch wenn es mitunter etwas "harscher" zuging. Ein Forum mit recht hohem, breitgefächerten Informationsgehalt. 
Ich wünsche euch, Thomas & Franz alles Gute für die Zukunft! (und wer weiß, vielleicht sieht man sich virtuell schneller als man denkt!) #h


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Gut formuliert!


----------



## Ørret (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@Lorddoki.....wenn ihr es in nächster Zeit nicht schafft mal ne vernünftige Erklärung abzugeben warum es zu dieser plötzlichen Trennung kam dann wird's das für mich wohl gewesen sein mit dem AB.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Sie haben zum 31.1.18 gekündigt und jetzt müssen wir umstrukturieren.




Beide gleichzeitig?
Spontan oder ist das schon länger klar?


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Denkt doch bitte alle mal etwas positiver !!!
> Klar kommt das für Euch alle sehr unerwartet, aber es geht ja weiter es werden Infos kommen
> 
> Ich übernehme hier den technische Part Forum, Erweiterungen, soziale Dienste etc…
> ...


 
 Gut, das klingt schon mal anders#h
 Nur versuch mal was zu verstehen
 für viele MB hier ist Thomas Admin seit sie hier sind und ja er hat einen guten Job gemacht und im Rahmen Angelpolitik Dinge angestoßen / bewegt, die mögen nicht jedem gefallen, aber sind zwingend notwendig. Manches kann man diskutieren, ändert aber
 nix an der Notwendigkeit
 Gruß A.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ich komme mir gerade wie damals vor, als myspace zusammengebrochen ist. allerdings erstreckte sich das über mehrere wochen und war nicht von jetzt auf gleich vorbei. dieses board ist ohne thomas und franz tot und wie trollwut anmerkte, ist es vor allem schade um den informationsgehalt. ich möchte mich daher anschließen und thomas und franz für die zukunft alles gute wünschen. ebenso hoffe ich, dass wir an anderer stelle mithelfen können etwas ähnliches aufzubauen.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Auch einmal bitte.



ich auch, danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So ist das.
> 
> Und dazu die User. Ob die/wir bleiben, wenn das hier so "läuft" wie in all den anderen Foren?
> Wohl kaum.
> ...



Und das ist eben ein Problem, wenn du ungeklärte Befugnisse/Verhältnisse ohne klare Struktur nach Außen und Innen hast. Aber mal ehrlich, jenen Werbekunden werden das Budget dann auf anderen Plattformen einsetzen.

Es ist auch als Chance zu begreifen. Es liegt in den Händen aller Beteiligten. Wenn Franz und Thomas jetzt ein neues Projekt, kann daraus ein neues Bäumchen wachsen, obgleich das nicht sehr einfach wird.....


----------



## hanzz (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hätte die PN auch gerne


----------



## markus_82 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Kann mir bitte auch jemand die PN senden...vielen Dank!


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Vor allem droht mit dem Weggang von Thomas und Franz der Abstieg in ein belangloses und auswechselbares Forum ohne Geist und Seele!

Wer sagte es schon, wenn es nur noch um die 7.Rolle geht.....gähn! Da braucht es jemanden, der nicht nur moderiert, sondern auch anstößt, Interesse weckt und führt!
Allein den Usern hier etwas zu überlassen nach dem Motto, die werden es schon richten,  ist ebenso schädlich, als wenn man sich als Elternteil sagt, ich schau nur zu, meine Kinder erziehen sich schon gegenseitig! Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die Kinder plötzlich wo anders aufhältig sind Ohoho!


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hätte die PN auch gerne



Auch ich wäre sehr dankbar für die Weiterleitung


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Vor allem droht mit dem Weggang von Thomas und Franz der Abstieg in ein belangloses und auswechselbares Forum ohne Geist und Seele!
> 
> Wer sagte es schon, wenn es nur noch um die 7.Rolle geht.....gähn! Da braucht es jemanden, der nicht nur moderiert, sondern auch anstößt, Interesse weckt und führt!
> Allein den Usern hier etwas zu überlassen nach dem Motto, die werden es schon richten,  ist ebenso schädlich, als wenn man sich als Elternteil sagt, ich schau nur zu, meine Kinder erziehen sich schon gegenseitig! Ohoho!



Sehe ich anders. So haben die User ihren Einfluss in den einzelnen Unterforen und auch deren Inhalt schon sehr erfolgreich mitgestaltet. Die kleinen Gruppen funktionieren ohne Administration schon recht gut oder willst du sagen, wir brauchen jemanden der uns die Löffel reicht?

Die Frage für mich wird vielmehr sein, ob das AB ein neues Gesicht, das zu den Usern passt, installieren kann. Andere User merkten es schon an, das Leben geht weiter, oft ist mehr Drama als Inhalt in solchen ersten Bekanntmachungen nieder geschrieben.

Wo gehen genannte Leute hin, wenn sie woanders nicht ihren Content finden? Ins Blinker Forum? Ich habe hier zur genüge Leute schreiben sehen ( in diesem Thread) die mehrmals im Jahr sich löschen wollten, weil ihnen etwas nicht passte. Jeder von ihnen ist noch aktiv und wird es auch morgen noch sein.

Nichtmal 10% des Boards wird den Thread hier lesen.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Allein den Usern hier etwas zu überlassen nach dem Motto, die werden es schon richten,  ist ebenso schädlich, als wenn man sich als Elternteil sagt, ich schau nur zu, meine Kinder erziehen sich schon gegenseitig! Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die Kinder plötzlich wo anders aufhältig sind Ohoho!



Richtig und ich lasse mich nicht von einem fremden Admin, der es nicht einmal nötig hat sich vorzustellen, editieren, löschen oder ins offtopic schieben.
Das habe ich Thomas schon geschrieben, so schnell wird der mich nicht los :vik:


----------



## the Gamefisher (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.
Sprachlosigkeit, Entsetzen und eine Leere im Kopf.

Danke an Thomas und Franz für die geleistete Arbeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Richtig und ich lasse mich nicht von einem fremden Admin, der es nicht einmal nötig hat sich vorzustellen, editieren, löschen oder ins offtopic schieben.
> Das habe ich Thomas schon geschrieben, so schnell wird der mich nicht los :vik:



Hast du denn schon eine PN:q


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Sie haben zum 31.1.18 gekündigt und jetzt müssen wir umstrukturieren.



Haben gekündigt????



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Beide gleichzeitig?



Die Frage stellt sich mir auch gerade.

Zum 31.01.2018 hat ein Arbeitskollege auch gekündigt, seine Abschiedsmail sah aber deutlich anders aus, als der Abschiedspost von Thomas.
Meistens steht da sowas wie: "Nach x Jahren möchte ich mich beruflich verändern und nehme eine neue Herausforderung an", auch möglich: Habe im Lotto gewonnen und möchte mir diese Arbeit (Schxx) nicht länger antuen.

Der Abschied von Thomas und Franz sieht für mich an Trennung im Streit mit gleichzeitigen Verbot/Maulkorb aus. Das Ganze hat ein "Geschmäkle".


----------



## wilhelm (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Haben gekündigt????
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So wird es gewesen sein.#q


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Haben gekündigt????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche Thomas & Franz alles Gute für die Zukunft! Und wer weiß, vielleicht sieht man sich virtuell schneller als man denkt!|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Richtig und ich lasse mich nicht von einem fremden Admin, der es nicht einmal nötig hat sich vorzustellen, editieren, löschen oder ins offtopic schieben.
> Das habe ich Thomas schon geschrieben, so schnell wird der mich nicht los :vik:



Was willst du damit erreichen? Dem AB den Gnadenschuss geben? Dich solidarisieren? Deinen Rebellenstatus offiziell Kundtun? Dich nach erstmaligem Löschen, löschen zu lassen, um sich dann erneut anzumelden?

Was ist deine Mission? Dem neuen "Projektleiter" Steine in den Weg werfen? Warum? Was hat er dir getan? Warum glaubst du, das dein Stellenwert in diesem Forum so groß ist, sich so benehmen zu können?

Sorry, aber deine Denkweise stösst an ungeahnte Grenzen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte auch jemand die PN senden...vielen Dank!


an mich bitte auch, danke!

Angekommen, Danke Euch!


----------



## Lorddoki (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was willst du damit erreichen? Dem AB den Gnadenschuss geben? Dich solidarisieren? Deinen Rebellenstatus offiziell Kundtun? Dich nach erstmaligem Löschen, löschen zu lassen, um sich dann erneut anzumelden?
> 
> Was ist deine Mission? Dem neuen "Projektleiter" Steine in den Weg werfen? Warum? Was hat er dir getan? Warum glaubst du, das dein Stellenwert in diesem Forum so groß ist, sich so benehmen zu können?
> 
> Sorry, aber deine Denkweise stösst an ungeahnte Grenzen.



Ich habe aber nix gelöscht oder verschoben,weil ich wieder gemeint bin


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. So haben die User ihren Einfluss in den einzelnen Unterforen und auch deren Inhalt schon sehr erfolgreich mitgestaltet. Die kleinen Gruppen funktionieren ohne Administration schon recht gut oder willst du sagen, wir brauchen jemanden der uns die Löffel reicht?



Das bleibt Dir unbenommen! Als Admin und Moderator in anderen Foren und gesegnet mit reichlich beruflicher Lebenserfahrung im gegenseitigen menschlichen Mit- und Gegeneinander  kann ich Dir diese Frage umgehend mit "Ja" beantworten! Die Kunst liegt darin dies so zu gestalten, dass Du es gar nicht bemerkst!  Ohne Spielfeldbanden geht es nicht oder warum meinst Du "laufen diese kleinen Gruppen "schon recht gut"?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nix gelöscht oder verschoben,weil ich wieder gemeint bin



Alles gut, mir geht es nur um die Fairness gegenüber dir und anderen. Wir beobachten nur das Geschehen, während andere scheinbar eine weitergehende Mission haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Ich habe aber nix gelöscht oder verschoben,weil ich wieder gemeint bin



Warst doch nicht gemeint ...


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. So haben die User ihren Einfluss in den einzelnen Unterforen und auch deren Inhalt schon sehr erfolgreich mitgestaltet. Die kleinen Gruppen funktionieren ohne Administration schon recht gut oder willst du sagen, wir brauchen jemanden der uns die Löffel reicht?


Nein.
Aber einen, der dir deinen (wirklich schönen!) Ükel-Stammtisch finanziert.
Wer holt denn die Werbekunden rein und bürstet diese regelmässig?
Der Gamer?
Denk doch mal etwas über den Tellerrand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das bleibt Dir unbenommen! Als Admin und Moderator in anderen Foren und gesegnet mit reichlich beruflicher Lebenserfahrung im gegenseitigen menschlichen Mit- und Gegeneinander  kann ich Dir diese Frage umgehend mit "Ja" beantworten! Die Kunst liegt darin dies so zu gestalten, dass Du es gar nicht bemerkst!  Ohne Spielfeldbanden geht es nicht oder warum meinst Du "laufen diese kleinen Gruppen "schon recht gut"?



Natürlich brauchst du einen Rahmen, aber generell möchte ich nur damit sagen, das sich die Ansichten einzelner Akteure hier beißen:

Ich liebe das AB, brennt es ab. So kommen mir manche Teilnehmer vor, es widerspricht meiner einfachen Logik. Genauso wie ich Franz/Thomas alles Gute wünsche und auch Unterstützung im nächsten Projekt zusichere, so würde ich mir gleiche Fairness gegenüber den Veränderungen wünschen.

Mich erinnert das an den Mob, der Abends mit Forken vor dem Schloss steht, aus Angst vor dem Unbekannten. Nur sitzen dort keine Monster drinnen, sondern Menschen.


----------



## Kanaleristo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aber einen, der dir deinen (wirklich schönen!) Ükel-Stammtisch finanziert.
> Wer holt denn die Werbekunden rein und bürstet diese regelmässig?
> Der Gamer?
> Denk doch mal etwas über den Tellerrand.



Verlang doch nicht so viel auf einmal


----------



## Ukel (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich hätte auch gern die entsprechende PN, Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aber einen, der dir deinen (wirklich schönen!) Ükel-Stammtisch finanziert.
> Wer holt denn die Werbekunden rein und bürstet diese regelmässig?
> Der Gamer?
> Denk doch mal etwas über den Tellerrand.



Äpfel mit Birnen.

Es geht nicht um die technische Umsetzung (das AB ist verdammt alt), sondern um die Struktur, die auch User schaffen. Ohne UNS, keine Werbekunden.

Das Ding läuft nur mit uns Usern. Wenn dann steht und fällt alles mit der kreativen Umsetzung der Leute hier, die den Content überhaupt schaffen, die Fragen beantworten, die Diskussionen lebendig machen. Diverse Foren fallen ja deswegen auch weg, weil FB und CO. diesen Part übernehmen.

Was hat der Gamer damit wieder zu tun? Die Entscheidung wurde doch vom Doktor getroffen oder nicht?


----------



## geomujo (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich hätte gern keine PN.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aber einen, der dir deinen (wirklich schönen!) Ükel-Stammtisch finanziert.
> Wer holt denn die Werbekunden rein und bürstet diese regelmässig?
> Der Gamer?
> Denk doch mal etwas über den Tellerrand.



Der Blick über den Tellerrand offenbart auch dass es nicht bei "dem Gamer" bleiben wird. Also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Blick über den Tellerrand offenbart auch dass es nicht bei "dem Gamer" bleiben wird. Also abwarten und Tee trinken



Mit Rum?:q


----------



## smithie (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Kommt man irgendwie auch an „die“ ominöse PN - ich hätte sie auch gerne, bitte danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Zur Arbeitslosigkeit ein Ständchen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukFVqRsQjdA


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mit Rum?:q



mit viel Rum. Macht das Leben etwas erträglicher.


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

0.00Uhr...Der letzte macht das Knicklicht aus........|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an Thomas & Franz für ihre jahrelange Betreuung dieses Forums.

Die einzige wirkliche Lücke, die sich zur Zeit auf zu tun scheint ist, dass der Widerstand gegen den angelpolitischen Verbandswahnsinn jetzt heimatlos geworden ist.

Aber wir werden sehen ....

VG
Wegberger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Es geht nicht um die technische Umsetzung (das AB ist verdammt alt), sondern um die Struktur, die auch User schaffen. Ohne UNS, keine Werbekunden.
> 
> ...



 Naja hier haben sich ja nun schon einige Mods geäußert, die anscheinend von nix wissen. Geordnet sieht halt irgendwie anders aus und ein gewisser Dilettantismus lässt sich schon jetzt nicht mehr verbergen. Zum 31. haben die beiden auch nicht gestern gekündigt und Rede und Antwort, wenn man das so nennen will, steht der Lorddoki welcher seinem Kumpel hilft.
 Ich finde das zumindest mal höchst erstaunlich, denn irgendwie will man ja hier auch zukünftig Geld verdienen.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mit Rum?:q



Das steht schon so im Grundgesetz :m


----------



## Kanaleristo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Lass doch den Fantastic Fishing in Ruhe. Der will doch nur sich ein wenig bei den neuen Machthabern einschleimen und sich ein paar Vorschuß-Fleißvögelchen verdienen.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Ich denke, entweder der Betreiber oder der neue Admin werden irgendwann irgendwas dazu sagen/schreiben.
> 
> Auch mich als Mod würde das nämlich sehr interessieren, wie man sich vorstellt, dass es weitergeht :m





Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Wenn als Mod schon nichts weißt... das lässt tief blicken. Stil sieht anders aus.



und er ist nicht der einzige unwissend gehaltene Mod, 
sag ich als Mod.

jetzt ist ein "Projektleiter" gefragt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Lass doch den Fantastic Fishing in Ruhe. Der will doch nur sich ein wenig bei den neuen Machthabern einschleimen und sich ein paar Vorschuß-Fleißvögelchen verdienen.



Richtig. Ich werde Ruhm und Ehre, vor allem aber endlose Macht ergattern, weil ich mich schon immer an der Spitze eines Forums sehen wollte, was aus Leuten wie dir besteht. 

Mal ganz ehrlich, dir ist der Kanal zu hart durch die Ohren gerauscht.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Der will doch nur sich ein wenig bei den neuen Machthabern einschleimen


das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. anhand seiner kommentare halte ich ihn manchmal für etwas überidealisiert aber moralisch fest.


----------



## Rannebert (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank an Thomas & Franz für ihre jahrelange Betreuung dieses Forums.
> 
> ...




Das besorgt mich auch am meisten. 

Ich bezweifel, dass es einen Nachfolger für Thomas gibt, der in der Thematik gut genug vernetzt ist und solche Themen knallhart weiter verfolgen wird.


Daran alleine hat das AB massiv an Wert verloren....andererseits würde es mich auch nicht im geringsten wundern, wenn da der Hund begraben liegt. Wenn dieser ominöse Betreiber ein wenig Gegenwind für den Kritiker Thomas im Board bekommt, und dass dann als Ansage es etwas oder ganz runter zu fahren weiter gibt, dann kann ich die beiden schon sehr gut verstehen zu gehen.


Aber vllt. klärt sich ja noch auf, was die wirklichen Gründe sind, ich denke nur, dass wir das hier im Board nicht erfahren werden. Da muss man sich wohl auf externe Quellen verlassen. 



Schade drum, die Verbanditen und Sojasalafisten haben heute ein Stück weit ihren Siegeszug ins Elend voran gebracht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> Naja hier haben sich ja nun schon einige Mods geäußert, die anscheinend von nix wissen. Geordnet sieht halt irgendwie anders aus und ein gewisser Dilettantismus lässt sich schon jetzt nicht mehr verbergen. Zum 31. haben die beiden auch nicht gestern gekündigt und Rede und Antwort, wenn man das so nennen will, steht der Lorddoki welcher seinem Kumpel hilft.
> Ich finde das zumindest mal höchst erstaunlich, denn irgendwie will man ja hier auch zukünftig Geld verdienen.



Ich finde den Übergang auch sehr unglücklich, ziemlich fraglich sogar, aber wenn der "Projektleiter" schrieb, das beide gekündigt haben, dann ist es auch nicht so leicht, von heute auf morgen in die Fußstapfen der alten "Macher" zu treten.

So ein Cut muss behutsam und sehr geplant kommen, sonst wird das ein Glattschuss. Ich bin sehr, sehr gespannt. Ich gebe dir da uneingeschränkt recht, aber weiter gehen wird alles, ob nun hier oder im nächsten Forum.


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Das besorgt mich auch am meisten.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir sagen das es so *nicht* ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. anhand seiner kommentare halte ich ihn manchmal für etwas überidealisiert aber moralisch fest.



Und dabei reflektiert.
Passende Beschreibung


----------



## geomujo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Was nutzt der beste Admin, wenn es keine User gibt, die die Plattform mit Inhalten füttern oder Präsenz in bestimmten Bereichen zeigen? 

Als jemand, der hier öfters aus eigener Motivation heraus Userberichte geschrieben hat frag ich mich natürlich schon wie das nun weitergehen soll. Die aktuelle Situation ist sicherlich auch keine in der man gerne kostbare Reviewzeit steckt.


----------



## Kanaleristo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Schade drum, die Verbanditen und Sojasalafisten haben heute ein Stück weit ihren Siegeszug ins Elend voran gebracht.



Ich glaube, die sollten sich nicht zu früh freuen 

Auf dieser Plattform hier haben sie sicherlich nichts mehr zu befürchten, aber es scheint ja von Thomas und Franz ein neues Projekt in den Startlöchern zu stehen.

Was diese Plattform angeht: Wer User, ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter und vor allem die Mods, die jahrelang ehrenamtlich hier Zeit und Herzblut investiert haben, derart vor den Kopf stößt und sie völlig ahnungslos in der Luft hängen lässt, scheint weder Kompetenz noch Persönlichkeit zu haben, das Ganze im Guten weiterführen zu können.


----------



## phirania (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte auch jemand die PN senden...vielen Dank!




Mir auch bitte eine PN....


----------



## Welpi (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hab auch kein Fratzenbuchaccount.... könnte mir jemand "die" PN schicken? Mörci.


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Für alle Pn Liebhaber ^^

Thomas heißt bei Fb Thomas Finken....

Und ansonsten 

http://netzwerk-angeln.de/


#h


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und dabei reflektiert.
> Passende Beschreibung


es gibt nicht viele hier, die ihren standpunkt derart diplomatisch vertreten. er sticht heraus.


----------



## Rannebert (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> Für alle Pn Liebhaber ^^
> 
> Thomas heißt bei Fb Thomas Finken....
> 
> ...




Direkt in die Favoriten gewandert. Ich werde es mit Spanung beobachten. #6


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hast eine PN.


sei so gut und hilf mir auch auf #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> es gibt nicht viele hier, die ihren standpunkt derart diplomatisch vertreten. er sticht heraus.



Von Berufswegen so erlernt.

Mir ist es halt unbegreiflich, weshalb die User der Annahme verfallen sofort auf einen einzelnen hineinzudreschen, ohne im Bilde zu sein. So haben Thomas und Franz gekündigt, der "Projektleiter" wird gehängt und jede andere Meinung wird sofort im Sturm zerberstet. 

Ich habe mir Kommentare eingefangen, die mich stutzig machten, Dinge gelesen, welche ich erwachsenen Menschen nicht zutrauen würde, mich macht es einfach verrückt.

Das Anglerboard zerlegt sich vielmehr von Selbst. DIE USER haben es doch in der Hand. Mich ärgert es so sehr, weil genau diese Herangehensweise, wie jetzt im Forum im Moment, genau das Problem ist, sei es nun Baglimit, Hegeangeln, andere Dinge, die wir sofort Beeinflussen könnten. Nein, der Fokus liegt auf dem Gamer und anderen Animositäten.

Die Lücke die Thomas/Franz hinterlassen, können wir gemeinsam füllen, auch wenn es ein großer Schatten ist, stattdessen tun Menschen, was sie immer tun, mit Wut im Bauch auch den letzten Rest kaputt machen. Es geht mir nicht den Kopf.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Die ominöse PN bitte auch an mich!


Das Forum wird ohne die beiden sicher nicht das gleiche sein.
Aber das ist jetzt nun mal so.

Auch wenn sich "der Neue" denkbar schlecht eingeführt hat,
ich weiß nicht, was hinter den Kulissen gelaufen ist und wer alles plötzlich vor einer, so überhaupt nicht geplanten, neuen Situation steht...

Wer auch immer jetzt das Steuer übernimmt, wird sich jedenfalls, ganz besonders nach diesem Beginn, gewaltig reinhängen müssen, um das Boot auf Kurs zu halten.

In unser aller Interesse sollten wir ihnen dabei aber keine Eisberge vor den Bug werfen!

So wichtig die beiden für´s AB auch waren, sie sind/waren nie
"Das Anglerboard".
Das was hier über fast zwei Jahrzehnte gewachsen ist, ist ein Gemeinschaftwerk von zigtausenden Usern und derem geballten Wissen!

Wenn die beiden auf dem Weg zu einem Videodreh einem Unfall zum Opfer gefallen wäre, was wäre dann hier los?
:mALLE würden hier schreiben, daß wir das Board nicht untergehen lassen und es weitergehen wird!

Zum Glück ist ihnen aber nichts schlimmes passiert und sie werden, ja woanders weitermachen!

Also einfach mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt!

Und die neue Leitung muss sich jetzt mal ganz gewaltig ins Zeug legen, um den bereits heute Abend, verspielten Vertrauensvorschuss wieder reinzuholen, um dann wenigstens bei Null anzufangen zu können...


----------



## Trollhorn (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Erstmal ein großes DANKE and Thomas und Franz! 

Besagte PN soll doch auch bitte meine Neugier stillen. Danke!


----------



## zokker (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hast eine PN.



Kannst mir auch mal schicken?


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Leute zum xten.... die besagte Pn beinhaltet folgendes

http://netzwerk-angeln.de/


Und Thomas heißt bei FB wie er heißt.....

Danke!

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Tom und Jerry Song........

Vielen Dank für euer Arrangement
vielen Dank, wie lieb von euch
manchmal spielt das Leben mit einem gern Katz und Maus
immer wirds das geben
einer, der trickst den Anderen aus

Vielen Dank für euer Arrangement
vielen Dank, wie lieb von euch

es blühen rote Rosen und sind nur Souvenir,
es blühen die Mimosen
es blühen Herbstzeitlosen, sagen tröstend zu uns
was macht es schon , wenn man sich einmal entscheiden muss??

Vielen Dank für euer Arrangement
vielen Dank, wie lieb von euuuch

Andern etwas helfen wenn es auch keiner sieht
seinen Freunden beisteh'n was auch immer geschieht
das ist eine Blume, die nur sehr selten blüht
darum freut mich dieses Souvenir

Vielen Dank Thomas und Franz


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Testudo schrieb:


> Thomas Finkbeiner




ich krieg immer nur "seite nicht gefunden"
hab aber noch keine fratze: obs daran liegt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ich krieg immer nur "seite nicht gefunden"
> hab aber noch keine fratze: obs daran liegt?



Probiere mal den Link

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006816947642

Kann natürlich sein, das es nicht klappt, weil du kein FB hast, normalerweise müsste es aber gehen. War in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls möglich!


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Fantastic Fishing 
Nee du funzt auch nicht aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Probiere mal den Link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006816947642
> 
> Kann natürlich sein, das es nicht klappt, weil du kein FB hast, normalerweise müsste es aber gehen. War in der Vergangenheit jedenfalls möglich!



*Diese Seite ist nicht verfügbar*

*Entweder funktioniert der von dir angeklickte Link nicht oder die Seite wurde entfernt.*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> *Diese Seite ist nicht verfügbar*
> 
> *Entweder funktioniert der von dir angeklickte Link nicht oder die Seite wurde entfernt.*



Er funktioniert schon.

Hast du kein FB? (ich denke Facebook blockt das einfach, warum auch immer)


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Von Berufswegen so erlernt.


darf ich fragen, welcher das ist?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bei mir kommt folgendes Bild, geht also.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, welcher das ist?



Kaufmann im Einzelhändler + Ausbilder für einige Zeit. ( Ada-Schein)

Egal von welcher Seite es drückt, bewahre die Fassung. :g:q


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bei mir geht der Link,ihr müsst bei Fb angemeldet sein um auf sein Profil zu kommen.

#h


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er funktioniert schon.
> 
> Hast du kein FB? (ich denke Facebook blockt das einfach, warum auch immer)



Stimmt, habe kein FB.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Stimmt, habe kein FB.



Wenn deine Nachricht nicht Topsecret ist, dann schick sie mir per PN, ich leite sie an Thomas weiter.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn deine Nachricht nicht Topsecret ist, dann schick sie mir per PN, ich leite sie an Thomas weiter.



Danke für das Angebot, werde bei Bedarf darauf zurück kommen.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Egal von welcher Seite es drückt, bewahre die Fassung. :g:q


ich war einige zeit in der benachteiligtenausbildung beschäftigt. da hieß es konsequent zu sein, auch wenn man holzwege beschritt.

egal, ich geh jetzt in die kiste.
gute nacht allen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, werde bei Bedarf darauf zurück kommen.



Er wird, so denke ich, mit massig Mails bombardiert. Passt also. Der arme Thomas, gebeutelt vom schönsten Hobby der Welt.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

So Jungs und Mädels, macht mal für heute auch(wie ich) Feierabend. Hab keine Lust morgen  mir zig neue Seiten durch zu lesen.


----------



## ayron (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

(6)        Ein Anspruch auf Löschung der erstellten Beiträge und Themen besteht nicht.

Oh man das wird Anstrengend XD


----------



## rippi (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und wenn soll ich jetzt blöde Ideen und sonstige Dummbatzfantastereien per PN schicken? 

 Verdammt.

 Dann ist es jetzt wohl an der Zeit zu gestehen: 
 Meine Beiträge sehen zwar immer sehr ernsthaft und inhaltvoll aus, aber manchmal.... habe ich auch einfach nur Blödsinn geschrieben.
 Unvorstellbar ich weiß.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels, macht mal für heute auch(wie ich) Feierabend. Hab keine Lust morgen  mir zig neue Seiten durch zu lesen.



Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bruder im Geiste!



Du Vogel? |supergri|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Jesas, man kommt mit dem Lesen kaum hinter der Flut an neuen Kommentaren hinterher !

Nun haltet doch mal den Ball flach, es geht "nur" um ein Forum.

Zwar konnte ich nicht immer alles abnicken, aber zum überwiegenden Teil haben Thomas und Franz das hier super gemacht. Dafür herzlichen Dank und alles Gute für die Zukunft, privat wie auch beruflich :m !

Wie das hier nun weitergeht wird man sehen. Wenns um geht, geht es eben um. Bleibt schön gelassen, Aufregung macht nur hohen Blutdruck .


----------



## Nuesse (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wo soll ich denn jetzt mein Angelzeugs kaufen?  bevor jetzt alle verschwunden sind möchte ich mich einmal bei Thomas und Franz bedanken  und natürlich auch bei Andal ,Taxidermist,Stenhagelvoll,Trollwut,Kathi(ich dachte jahrelang daß Du ne Frau bist sorry),Fantastic Fishing (Deine Moralpredigten werden mir nicht fehlen Deine Beiträge übers Friedfischen dagegen sehr#6) Ich hab Euch alle gern gelesen Danke dafür jungs .


----------



## lute (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Thomas war die Seele von dem Anglerboard. Ein gutes Board braucht eine Seele, sonst ist es nichts weiter als ein belangloser Friedhof für die kurzen Fragen zwischendurch, fast alle anderen Angelforen sind ein Paradebeispiel.

Man kann viel spekulieren, warum die beiden gekündigt haben, vielleicht haben sie das (finanzielle) Potenzial eines guten Boardes erkannt und wollten sich schlicht selbstständig machen? Vielleicht waren sie nicht mehr mit den Vertragsbedingungen einverstanden? 

Ist eigentlich auch vollkommen Wumpe, Fakt ist, das Board wird nicht mehr das selbe sein. 
Das etwas neues läuft freut mich sehr und ich werde sie dabei nach wie vor gerne durch meine Anteilnahme unterstützen.

Danke für alles, was ihr hier geleistet habt, ein Großteil wird euch sicher treu bleiben.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

waren die beiden hier fest angestellt, oder wie? Dachte immer, Thomas ist der Chef hier.


----------



## lute (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> waren die beiden hier fest angestellt, oder wie? Dachte immer, Thomas ist der Chef hier.



Dieser Eindruck wurde durch sein weit über den Durchschnitt, herausragendes Engagement vermittelt.


----------



## Shura (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



horst&monika schrieb:


> an mich bitte auch, danke!



Ich wäre auch dankbar für paar mehr Infos x,x 5 Uhr Morgens vor der Maloche sowas zu lesen ist echt nicht nice : (


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich habe die Nachricht gestern schon gelesen und dachte schlaf mal ne nacht drüber und dann wird das schon. Was soll ich sagen? Das hätte Ich auch sein lassen können, brachte nix. Das Gefühl im Magen bleibt unverändert .. xxx..
Die letzten Tage ohne jegliche Regung von Thomas, zeigten mir schon das etwas nicht stimmt. Das Board kam mir sehr "tot".
Ich werde das ganze weiter beobachten und sollte ich für mich feststellen das es ohne Franz und Thomas bei weitem nicht das selbe ist, werde ich mich umdrehen und nach vorne schauen.
Gerade Thomas war es, der das Board für mich so lebhaft gemacht hat.  

Das wird mir sehr fehlen.
DU wirst sehr fehlen. 

Die "neuen" Betreiber sollen ihr Chance bekommen aber sich darüber im klaren sein das sie keine Lücke, sondern ein ganzes Tal füllen müssen.

Danke Thomas
Danke Franz

          DANKE DANKE DANKE

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und immer noch James Last- Biscaya....:q


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wurde auch zeit das diese beiden Herren abtreten..


















....wird sich so mancher im DAFV und anderen LFV gedacht haben.  

Schock...ohne die beiden kann man dieses Board zu machen.
Die Arbeit der beiden muss erstmal getoppt werden.


Was mach ich nun? |kopfkrat


----------



## iGude (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich finde, egal wieso und warum.....
> 
> Aber ich habe es in dem Thread schon geschrieben, den ich eröffnet hatte....
> Wir User sind ja unwichtig....wurde mir vor gar nicht langer Zeit mal mitgeteilt
> ...



Als recht neuer User hier bin ich über solche sinnbefreiten Beiträge inhaltlich sehr verwundert. Mich hat keiner gezwungen das Forum zu besuchen. Auch zur Anmeldung hat mich keiner gezwungen. Geldbeiträge wurden auch nicht erhoben.

Alles in allem lag es alleine an mir, hier Teil einer Gemeinschaft zu werden/sein. 

Wenn dann Inhaber einen solchen Forums Wege finden Einkommen zu erzeugen, durch Werbung etc. finde ich das vollkommen legitim. 

Bleibt inhaltlich von soclhen Postings nur eines übrig, ein nicht ganz so tolles Bild der Userin in Bezug auf den Charakter, denn nachtreten mag ich nicht!

Ich wünsche den beiden Moderatoren viele große gefangene Fische. Weiterhin viel Spass am Hobby und immer Schbegg aufm Brot!

Machts gut ...


----------



## -iguana (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Shura schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dankbar für paar mehr Infos x,x 5 Uhr Morgens vor der Maloche sowas zu lesen ist echt nicht nice : (



 kann mir bitte auch jemand die PN senden?


----------



## elranchero (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



-iguana schrieb:


> kann mir bitte auch jemand die PN senden?





Kann derjenige mich bitte auch in Kopie setzen vielen Dank...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



iGude schrieb:


> Als recht neuer User hier bin ich über solche sinnbefreiten Beiträge inhaltlich sehr verwundert. Mich hat keiner gezwungen das Forum zu besuchen. Auch zur Anmeldung hat mich keiner gezwungen. Geldbeiträge wurden auch nicht erhoben.
> 
> Alles in allem lag es alleine an mir, hier Teil einer Gemeinschaft zu werden/sein.
> 
> ...



|good:

Ach komm, die beiden hätten ihr diese Plattform ja wohl privat finanziert zur Verfügung stellen müssen. Da hat sie doch Anspruch drauf- oder nicht? Ein Forum darf nur jemand unterhalten, wenn er über ausreichend privates Vermögen verfügt, um dieses ohne Werbung zu finanzieren....

Danke für Deinen Beitrag- der zeigt mir, dass ich nicht alleine mit Verwunderung das Posting wahrgenommen habe!


----------



## Gast (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Die PN´s kann man sich doch sparen.
Wenn jemand belegbare Fakten hat wäre es doch angebracht sie hier zu posten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

In der PN geht es nur um Kontaktdaten!


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Die beiden werden schon ihre Gründe haben denke ich - möglicherweise hört man dann in den nächsten Tagen auf anderem Wege von Thomas und Franz. 
Wär schade sonst.
Natürlich wirkt der Abgang hier weniger elegant - besonders wenn man sich vorher immer so für Transparenz bei anderen Institutionen stark gemacht hat - aber solang man die Hintergründe nicht kennt ...
Den neuen Leitern wünsch ich viel Erfolg - ich bin gespannt was da so kommt!
Le roi est mort, vive le roi.


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Lieber iGude und auch Fischerbandit,

das hast Du/habt ihr etwas falsch verstanden.
Da war nix nachtreteten, sondern das ging in die Richtung des Inhabers.

Mir kommt es nämlich so vor, frei nach dem Sprichwort
"der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan, der Mohr kann gehen"

Wie aber schon weiter vorne sicherlich angemerkt wurde: Spekulationen, nix genaues wissen wir nicht, sollen wir vielleicht auch nicht wissen. Andere wissen vielleicht mehr, auch gut.

Fader Beigeschmack bleibt bestehen, denn das AB war eben DAS Forum. 

Surprise Surprise....mal sehen was passiert


@Barschangler
Was denn für Fakten? Die Adresse des evtl. neuen Forums? Kannste haben.....


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Moin .

Ohne genaue Hintergrund Infos hat diese Nachricht für mich ein 

Geschmäckle und kein  gutes .

Sei es drum,.......Danke Thomas .......  Danke Franz.

Für eure Arbeit über die  Jahre die ihr hier im Board geleistet habt.


----------



## Snâsh (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Anglerboard aufgemacht, reingeschaut, Browser geschlossen, erneut geöffnet, die Arbeitskollegen angeschaut, fast geweint. 

Sehr sehr Schade. Sobald irgendwo ein Lebenszeichen erscheint, bitte publik machen. 

Beste Grüße
Rooooooooooobert


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hier gibt es ja jetzt erneut die Spekulation, ob das Anglerboard ohne die Beiden weiterhin funktionieren kann. Einerseits heißt es nein, andererseits soll man den neuen die Chance geben.

Ich bin da grundsätzlich erst einmal neutral den neuen(alten?) Leuten hier gegenübergestellt, ich kenne sie nämlich nicht und auch die Situation nicht. Aber ich bin sehr negativ gegenüber den Abgang der beiden eingestellt, denn ein derartige Engagement ist unersetzbar für ein Forum.

Ich kenne mich ebenfalls sehr gut mit Communitys, Foren und Online Projekten aus und habe selbst über die Jahre/Jahrzehnte Foren (Gaming, Musik, Szene) geleitet, erstellt, begraben und so weiter und dabei sämtliche Szenarien (mit)erlebt. Momentan leite ich ein Forum mit fast 100.000 Mitgliedern, wo ein abrupter Admin-Wechsel stattgefunden hat, was dem Forum gut getan hat. In dem Forum waren es die Moderatoren, die das Forum getragen haben und der Admin war seit Jahren weg. Es stand auf der Stelle aber das Potential der User und Moderatoren war da. Es gab eben die Mods, die die Leute bei Laune gehalten und mit Informationen gefüttert haben. Und es gab die User, die Bock darauf hatten. Der Admin war einfach nicht da und nach dem Wechsel konnte es mit frischen Wind weiter gehen. Ein positives Szenario aber ein anderes Setting.

Der Unterschied zum Anglerboard ist aber eben jener, dass nun die treibende Kraft fehlt. Was Thomas hier geschaffen hat und die Masse und Klasse an Informationen, die wir täglich erhalten haben... diese Arbeit war Beispiellos. Man spricht in einem Forum nicht umsonst von dem Begriff "Moderator". Wie auch Thomas Gottschalk bei Wetten Das?, muss es jemanden geben der die Leute unterhält, ihnen Themen auf den Tisch legt und darüber spricht. Da kann man sonst noch so gut im technischen oder moderativen Bereich sein, wenn man sich mit der Materie Angeln und das drumherum (Politik, Rechte, Tackle und so weiter) nicht auskennt und die Leidenschaft(!!!!) dafür fehlt, dann kann man die Leute nicht bei Laune halten. Das funktioniert nicht.

Hier wurde oft gesagt, dass das Anglerboard von den Usern getragen wird. Das ist richtig, ohne diese geht es nicht. Da stimme ich überein. Ohne User kein Forum. Aber ohne Leute, die diese User bei Laune halten und das Forum in der Form mit Informationen füllen, werden diese User auf kurz oder lang fern bleiben.

Die Arbeit vom Thomas ist, so leid es mir tut... nicht zu ersetzen.
Jeder aktive User kann sich jetzt einmal ausmalen, wie viele neue "interessante" Themen kommen werden, wenn ein Thomas und ein Franz nicht mehr hier sind? Das funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Die paar Selbstläufer, wie der Raubfisch Foto Thread, können ein Forum nicht aktiv behalten.

Ich will hier niemandem etwas böses wünschen und auch nicht dem neuen Projektleiter. Aber hier wird leider etwas sehr stark unterschätzt/falsch eingeschätzt. Und ohne die beiden oder passenden Ersatz (den es meines Wissens nach nicht gibt), wird es stark einbrechen. SEO ist ein wichtiger Punkt, aber nicht alles.


----------



## Case (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Danke Thomas, Danke Franz.

Ihr habt das Board auf einen Level der Vernunft und des vernünftigen Miteinanders gebracht. Das rechne ich Euch 
hoch an.

Bye
Case


----------



## Purist (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Alles hat ein Ende... aber warum auf diese Art?

Wahrlich nicht oft habe ich deine Meinung geteilt, Thomas, trotzdem finde ich euren Abgang recht schade. Das geht so weit, dass ich durchaus auch überlege hier nie mehr aufzutauchen und zu schreiben, es gibt schließlich auch noch andere Foren.

Euch beiden, Thomas und Franz, trotzdem alles Gute und Danke für die vielen Jahre, von denen ich einige hier mit euch verbringen durfte. Eure Arbeit wusste ich immer zu schätzen und die Filme werden mir in amüsanter Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## bacalo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Case schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, Danke Franz.
> 
> Ihr habt das Board auf einen Level der Vernunft und des vernünftigen Miteinanders gebracht. Das rechne ich Euch
> hoch an.
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen#6

 Beste Grüße
 Peter


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Arbeit vom Thomas ist, so leid es mir tut... nicht zu ersetzen.



Sehe ich genauso. Allein sein Netzwerk in Verbände, Initiativen etc. hinein ist unersetzbar.

Ich sage es mal drastisch: Erst wenn ein neuer Moderator sich den selben Hass bei diversen Institutionen erarbeitet hat, was nämlich entsprechenden Respekt aufgrund des Einflusses als Basis hat, wie das bei Thomas der Fall war, wird das Forum weiterhin Bedeutung haben. Der Wert dieses Forums liegt nicht bei der Diskussion des dreiundzwanzigsten Rigs zum Karpfenangeln, sondern in seiner Kombination zwischen Angeln, Angelpolitik und Kochen (allein in diesem Bereich wird ein adäquater Ersatz schwierig).


----------



## Rheinangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Also auch von mir erstmal vielen Dank für das persönliche Engagement für unsere Sache. Das sowas nicht ehrenamtlich funktionieren kann ist völlig klar - von daher ist es auch nicht weiter verwerflich, wenn man sich beruflich mal verändert. Alles gut!! :vik:


.....vielleicht gibt / gab es einfach nur Differenzen zwischen der Inhaber - Firma und den aktiven Köpfen (Thomas und Franz) im Forum. 

Die beiden werden Ihr (Insider-)Wissen im Bereich Angelsport, Politik, Verbandsmachenschaften garantiert nicht verschleudern und mühevoll in einem völlig anderen Bereich einsteigen - zumindest würde mich das wundern.... 
....und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie an anderer Stelle mit sehr ähnlicher Thematik wieder auftauchen. 
Im Endeffekt sind es die handelnden Personen, die den Erfolg einer Firma ausmachen. Und solange diese Bock auf die Sache haben.... also mal abwarten. 

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die beiden aktiven Streiter für die deutsche Anglerschaft Ihre Energie und Ihr Wissen an den richtigen Stellhebeln (Verbandsarbeit!!!) einsetzen. Denn was nutzt das ganze Geschreibe, wenn wir so gut wie keinen damit erreichen. 

Öffentlichkeitswirksame Außendarstellung wäre da viel wichtiger und notwendiger als Mütchen kühlen in einem Forum...

viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Arbeit vom Thomas ist, so leid es mir tut... nicht zu ersetzen.


So ist es. 



daci7 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt was da so kommt!


Der erste Aufschlag ist kläglich misslungen.

- Ein Gamer, der als 'Projektleiter' als Erstes einen erbarmungswürdigen Auftritt hinlegt.
- Ein 'Board-Moderator', dessen Namen noch nie jemand gehört hat, der offensichtlich auch über Admin-Rechte verfügt, sich Anglerboard-Team nennt, aber nicht verstanden hat, was 'Team' bedeutet, denn sonst wäre ein anderer Auftritt erfolgt.
- Am Gravierendsten: Ein Gründer/Inhaber, den manche hier noch kennen, der kein einziges Wort zu Allem verliert, stattdessen die beiden zuerst genannten in den Ring schmeisst.

Dok, was hast du uns und dir da angetan? #d


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die beiden aktiven Streiter für die deutsche Anglerschaft Ihre Energie und Ihr Wissen an den richtigen Stellhebeln (Verbandsarbeit!!!) einsetzen. Denn was nutzt das ganze Geschreibe, wenn wir so gut wie keinen damit erreichen.



Das sehe ich völlig anders. Die Verbände sind durchdrungen von Betonschädeln und Opas, die man nur von außen vor sich hertreiben kann (das sage ich als jemand, der im bayerischen Verbandsumfeld unterwegs ist). Hier ist journalistische Arbeit von außen gefragt. Und Thomas hat hier viel bewirkt. Sonst wäre er bei den Verbandlern nicht Persona Non Grata.


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ach Lars.....aber recht haste.... ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gl6UilAa5M


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> 
> Der erste Aufschlag ist kläglich misslungen.
> ...


Jo - aber wie gesagt: die Hintergründe kenn ich nicht. Solang ich da nichts plausibles höre will ich auch nicht groß spekulieren. 
Der Übergang scheint für mich erstmal weniger durchdacht oder geplant ... von allen Seiten.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> Solang ich da nichts plausibles höre will ich auch nicht groß spekulieren.


yap...  
hatte ich ähnlich auch schon gestern geschrieben,
erstmal abwarten.

ich glaube, das board kann auch so weiterleben,
wenn auch in einer anderen art...


im übrigen finde ich ,
entgegen einigen aussagen in dem thread, 
das wir user hier selbst auch das board mit einigen themen am leben halten, 
bzw. weiterhin interessant gestalten können...
(zb. angeln im mittel meer, norwegen trööt oder  auch die koch/räucher ecke
meerforellen trööt usw.../als beispiel)

sicherlich werden wir nicht mehr mit so guten hintergrund informationen
und neuigkeiten im angelpolitischen bereich versorgt werden, 
was sehr schade ist... 
aber erstmal nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hans albers schrieb:


> im übrigen finde ich ,
> entgegen einigen aussagen in dem thread,
> das wir user hier selbst auch das board mit einigen themen am leben halten,
> bzw. weiterhin interessant gestalten können...


Können und machen!
Da liegt eben der Unterschied und auch der Grund, warum dieses Forum erfolgreicher als alle ist.

Das kann momentan keiner ersetzen.


----------



## Ørret (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hans albers schrieb:


> sicherlich werden wir nicht mehr mit so guten hintergrund informationen
> und neuigkeiten im angelpolitischen bereich versorgt werden,
> was sehr schade ist...
> aber erstmal nicht zu ändern.




Grade das war's aber was das AB von anderen Foren abgehoben hat. Ohne die angelpolitischen Infos von Thomas wird das Board für mich nicht mal halb so interessant....


----------



## donak (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Grade das war's aber was das AB von anderen Foren abgehoben hat. Ohne die angelpolitischen Infos von Thomas wird das Board für mich nicht mal halb so interessant....



Das sehe ich auch so, auch wenn die Art von Thomas mir nicht immer geschmeckt hat. Thomas und Franz haben hier schon sehr gute Arbeit geleistet, ohne sie wird dieses Forum wie jedes andere und ich denke, es wird dem Forum so ergehen wie der Fisch-Hitparade, da lief es ähnlich ab und es ist dort jetzt auch tote Hose.

Mal gucken was Thomas und Franz demnächst machen.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

naja... man kann auch immer alles schwarz sehen...|rolleyes

sicher sind die beiden nicht zu ersetzen, 
das heisst aber nicht, das das board
in anderer art weiterlebt... 
dazu  gehören eben auch die user hier.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und sobald Thomas & Franz anderswo Forumstechn. aufschlagen ist hier tote Hose.

Mit Garantie


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

nö.. glaube ich nicht...


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

komisch finde ich nur,
das sich bis jetzt kein neues (altes) team vorgestellt hat,
(bis auf die lächerlichen 3 sätze gestern)

das lässt nichts gutes vermuten.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hans albers schrieb:


> komisch finde ich nur,
> das sich bis jetzt kein neues (altes) team vorgestellt hat,
> (bis auf die lächerlichen 3 sätze gestern)
> 
> das lässt nichts gutes vermuten.



So isses pobisses


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hans albers schrieb:


> naja... man kann auch immer alles schwarz sehen...|rolleyes
> 
> sicher sind die beiden nicht zu ersetzen,
> das heisst aber nicht, das das board
> ...


zumindest nicht in gewohnter intensität. user sind auch nur gewohnheitstiere.


----------



## UMueller (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Grade das war's aber was das AB von anderen Foren abgehoben hat. Ohne die angelpolitischen Infos von Thomas wird das Board für mich nicht mal halb so interessant....


Genauso seh ich das auch. Diese Themen waren das Salz in der Suppe (für mich). Ich hoffe die beiden geben hier noch ein Statement ab warum sie aufgehört haben.


----------



## Leech (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> 
> Der erste Aufschlag ist kläglich misslungen.
> ...



Ja. Ich lese jetzt hier auch grade zum ersten Mal mit (bin ja auch eher neuer hier im Forum) und das Ganze kam schon überraschend. Und zwar auch nicht sonderlich gut vorbereitet.
Ich habe in einigen anderen Foren Mod-Positionen durch und habe und hätte mich dort nie so mir nichts dir nichts aus dem Staub gemacht, sondern habe mich förmlich immer vorher einmal ordentlich verabschiedet (allerdings mit geschlossenem Thread).
Und die Sache mit dem "Gamer" macht mir auch zu denken.
Ich bin auch Gamer...aber auf diesem Forum sind alle meine Posts größtenteils inhaltlich mit dem Angeln besetzt und nicht anders. Was mich schockiert ist die Tatsache, dass ich ja erstmal geschaut habe was dieser Herr "Gamer" so gepostet hat (in der Hoffnung, er wäre selbst mal Angler gewesen usw.), aber alle seine Posts haben mit Computerspielen, Handy-Flats usw zu tun.
Wenn diese Person jetzt rein im 'technischen Bereich' administrieren soll, ist das durchaus ok, aber dann vermisse ich tatsächlich den ordentlichen Übergang an ein Nachfolgeteam.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und sobald Thomas & Franz anderswo Forumstechn. aufschlagen ist hier tote Hose.
> 
> Mit Garantie



Ich denke, man sollte zumindest immer mal wieder einen Blick auf http://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ werfen. |wavey:


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Mögen die beiden Glück mit ihren neuen Unternehmungen haben.
|wavey:

Was hier im Board auffiel, war die kontinuierliche Abnahme von Beiträgen.
Zu sehen an der Liste der letzten Beiträge auf der Forum-Startseite.
Der eigene Beitrag stand dort früher nie länger als eine Minute.
Das ist gefühlt schon lange vorbei.

Sind wohl zu viele Verbanditen geflüchtet.....
:q


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, man sollte zumindest immer mal wieder einen Blick auf http://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ werfen. |wavey:


Und hoffen, dass es da schnell losgeht und sich die meisten da wieder treffen.


----------



## Vanner (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Auf jeden Fall. Man will ja auch angelpolitisch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden.
Thomas und Franz, danke auch vom mir für eure geleistete Arbeit. #6#6#6


----------



## racoon (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Vielleicht gab es auch einen einzigen Tropfen, (z.B. Userbeschwerden gegen Sperrung) der das Fass überlaufen lies und das AB wollte keine Bühne mehr bieten für 'angelpolitische' Alleinherrschaft, welche keine weitere Meinung gelten lässt als der eigenen, festgefahrenen ?


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Macht einfach das Licht aus und die Tür zu. Briefkasten abmontieren und in Kürze ist das Board nur noch Erinnerung.

Das gilt für die Community. Wegbleiben und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Purist (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Was hier im Board auffiel, war die kontinuierliche Abnahme von Beiträgen.
> Zu sehen an der Liste der letzten Beiträge auf der Forum-Startseite.
> Der eigene Beitrag stand dort früher nie länger als eine Minute.
> Das ist gefühlt schon lange vorbei.



Das kann auch an etwas liegen, dass nichts mit dem Board oder T&F zu tun hat, schließlich tummelt sich wohl fast jeder hier zunehmend auch noch in deutlich spezialisierteren Foren. Diese Fachforen haben deutlich mehr Tiefgang im jeweiligen Bereich, wenn auch deutlich weniger Mitglieder.


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Egal....

Es geht einiges drunter und drüber im Background.
Gestern noch Mod (User mp72 - anscheinend dieser ominöse Markus Pfeil aus diesem 0815 Schreiben) heute nur noch Mitglied.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Grade das war's aber was das AB von anderen Foren abgehoben hat. Ohne die angelpolitischen Infos von Thomas wird das Board für mich nicht mal halb so interessant....


Ganz genau. 

Es war in diesen Themen durch Leidenschaft, Überzeugung und Biss geprägt. 

Hatte sicherlich ab und an einen zu rustikalen Wortgebrauch, gerne auch mal BILD Charakter, aber besagtes Blatt liest angeblich ja auch kaum jemand

Und zu vielen Themen gab es hier einfach die besseren bzw überhaupt Infos.

Zum Leidwesen der Pfuscher und Hinterzimmermauschler 

Das der AB Weg sooo falsch nicht war, bewiesen nicht wenige aus den o.g. Kategorien mit ihren Reaktionen.

Wer weichgespülte oder schöngefärbte Infos bevorzugt, kann ja weiterhin auf den DAFV Seiten lesen..oder gleich zur Inhaltsvolleren Apothekenumschau greifen.

HIER wurde zumindest etwas versucht und in nicht wenigen Fällen dank der Zusammenarbeit zwischen Boardies und  Thomas/Franz auch einiges ins positive rollen gebracht..Ferienangeln vs. Peta, 
Anglerdemo und und..in welchem Forum gab es so ein Engagement? 

Die Hobby typischen Tackle Diskussionen über die nächste Generation einer Stella mögen ja unterhaltsam sein. 

Nutzt uns nur nix, wenn man mangels hier nicht mehr vorhandener Infos, hartnäckiger Pro Angeln Wadenbeisserei ala Thomas samt seinen guten Verbindungen,( Franz' fachlich höchst kompetente und sachliche Art als ergänzenden Gegenpol) die Haspel irgendwann nur noch-überspitzt formuliert-fürs werfen auf der grünen Wiese nehmen kann.

Das Gespür für drohende und leider immer wieder auch eingetretene Schweinereien , war beinahe schon Programm im Forum,wenn nicht DAS Markenzeichen..

Woanders waren die Risiken von einäugiger Politik,Tierrechtsphantasten, Verbotspredigern,Verbanditenetc. ja kaum bis 0 Thema.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ganz genau.
> 
> Es war in diesen Themen durch Leidenschaft, Überzeugung und Biss geprägt.
> 
> ...




Manche Leute lassen sich aber auch nicht ständig auf die Füsse treten, eingewiefter Anwalt und zack liegt die einstweilige Verfügung auf den Tisch.
und dann macht man sich als Betreiber gedanken wie weit man gehen kann oder willl bzw. die geldbörse es zu lässt.
dann heisst es drei gänge zurück nehmen...beiträge löschen...

Und da Thomas sich nicht verbiegen lässt..

Es gibt nur wenig was solch einen Abgang erklärt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manche Leute lassen sich aber auch nicht ständig auf die Füsse treten, eingewiefter Anwalt und zack liegt die einstweilige Verfügung auf den Tisch.
> und dann macht man sich als Betreiber gedanken wie weit man gehen kann oder willl bzw. die geldbörse es zu lässt.
> dann heisst es drei gänge zurück nehmen...beiträge löschen...
> 
> Und da Thomas sich nicht verbiegen lässt..



Mich würde interessieren, inwiefern hier Politik und/oder Verbände die Finger im Spiel haben. Bevor solche "Gerüchte" aufkommen, wäre es doch super, wenn der Eigentümer hier mal in Erscheinung tritt und entsprechende Klarstellungen abgibt.

Nicht dass wir hier am Ende den Eindruck bekommen, dass jemand eine Gehirnwäsche bekommen hat und das Board in Zukunft das Sprachrohr ganz anderer Interessenvertreter ist. |wavey:


----------



## Leech (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manche Leute lassen sich aber auch nicht ständig auf die Füsse treten, eingewiefter Anwalt und zack liegt die einstweilige Verfügung auf den Tisch.
> und dann macht man sich als Betreiber gedanken wie weit man gehen kann oder willl bzw. die geldbörse es zu lässt.
> dann heisst es drei gänge zurück nehmen...beiträge löschen...
> 
> ...



Ich halte solche Vermutungen erstmal für wild.
Kann sein, muss aber nicht...usw. usw.
Es kann alles mögliche an Gründen geben. Leider.
Ich denke wir sollten einfach auf vernünftige Worte der Betreiber warten. alles andere ist wilde Schwarzschießerei.
Grade das in dem Zusammenhang Mr. Sachlich vom Dienst, Franz, den Hut genommen hat, scheint mir äußerst bedenklich zu sein.


----------



## Heilbutt (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...
> Was hier im Board auffiel, war die kontinuierliche Abnahme von Beiträgen.
> Zu sehen an der Liste der letzten Beiträge auf der Forum-Startseite.
> Der eigene Beitrag stand dort früher nie länger als eine Minute.
> ...



DAS ist mir in der Tat auch schon länger aufgefallen!?
Die Liste der "ungelesenen Beiträge seit letztem Besuch" wurde in letzter Zeit deutlich kürzer.

Umso mehr stieg - für mein Empfinden - die Anzahl neuer, von Thomas selbst "initiierter" Themen & Beiträge aller Art, wodurch ich schön länger den Eindruck hatte das sich hier irgendwas negativ entwickelt...!?!
(Allerdings dachte ich nicht im Traum an solch einen Paukenschlag!);+

Dennoch,  eins möchte auch ich hier mal loswerden:

Ich war zwar ausdrücklich oft kein Freund von Thomas` Ansichten bzw. Äußerungen, doch sein Herzblut und Engagement rechne ich ihm dennoch hoch an.

Und Franz schätze ich sowieso für seine sachliche tolle Arbeit!#6

Aber wie hier schon angedeutet wurde:
Ich bin auch zuversichtlich das man bald wieder was von den Beiden hört...:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## bbfishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hätte die PN auch gerne


dem schließe ich mich an
Vielen Dank Klaus


----------



## UMueller (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Soeben Antwort von Thomas bekommen. Sie haben gekündigt weil die Voraussetzungen für sie nicht mehr gegeben waren. Eine angel(politische) Seite mit Kommentarmöglichkeit wird es wieder geben, allerdings kein klassisches  Forum. Wird aber noch dauern.
Welche Voraussetzungen das waren schrieb er nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Leech (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



UMueller schrieb:


> Soeben Antwort von Thomas bekommen. Sie haben gekündigt weil die Voraussetzungen für sie nicht mehr gegeben waren. Eine angel(politische) Seite mit Kommentarmöglichkeit wird es wieder geben, allerdings kein klassisches  Forum. Wird aber noch dauern.
> Welche Voraussetzungen das waren schrieb er nicht.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Danke fürs Update.
Dann wird diese Seite also zu einer reinen Angeldiskussion verkommen ohne politischen Input. Schade.
Damit ist es wieder nur ein Forum unter vielen.

Ich werde mich dann wohl auch zurückziehen, was die Nutzung der Webseite angeht....


----------



## Kanaleristo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



UMueller schrieb:


> Soeben Antwort von Thomas bekommen. Sie haben gekündigt weil die Voraussetzungen für sie nicht mehr gegeben waren. Eine angel(politische) Seite mit Kommentarmöglichkeit wird es wieder geben, allerdings kein klassisches  Forum. Wird aber noch dauern.
> Welche Voraussetzungen das waren schrieb er nicht.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Und das finde ich übrigens auch ein ziemlich schlechtes Geschmäckle. Über viele Jahre hat Thomas hier seine Arbeit gemacht, vor allem auch deshalb, weil es es finanziell konnte, sprich: Dafür bezahlt wurde - und zwar durch die Aktivität von uns Usern.
Er geht, mit 3 warmen Sätzen und wird sich laut eigener Aussage auf facebook hier auch nicht mehr äußern. 

Manche mögen in ihm die strahlende Heldengestalt im Kampf gegen die bösen Verbände sehen, ich möchte ihm da auch weder Engagement, gute Absicht oder Wirkung absprechen - letztendlich wurde er aber dafür bezahlt - von uns.

Jetzt einfach still und leise gehen, 3 Sätze und fertig ist in meinen Augen ein ebenso schlechter Stil, wie das Schweigen der alten und neuen Verantwortlichen. Wenn man nichts sagen darf, kann man wenigstens das sagen und ich finde ein anständiger Abschied geht auch mit einem möglicherweise vorhandenen Maulkorb.

Ich werde das im Hinterkopf behalten, sowohl was sein Abgang als auch der Neuanfang hier angeht. Als User bist du Zahlvieh, mehr nicht - dieser Eindruck verstärkt sich immer mehr bei mir.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Und das finde ich übrigens auch ein ziemlich schlechtes Geschmäckle. Über viele Jahre hat Thomas hier seine Arbeit gemacht, vor allem auch deshalb, weil es es finanziell konnte, sprich: Dafür bezahlt wurde - und zwar durch die Aktivität von uns Usern.
> Er geht, mit 3 warmen Sätzen und wird sich laut eigener Aussage auf facebook hier auch nicht mehr äußern.
> 
> Manche mögen in ihm die strahlende Heldengestalt im Kampf gegen die bösen Verbände sehen, ich möchte ihm da auch weder Engagement, gute Absicht oder Wirkung absprechen - letztendlich wurde er aber dafür bezahlt - von uns.
> ...



Du hast für das Forum bzw. für das Schreiben hier bezahlt?  |bigeyes


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Und das finde ich übrigens auch ein ziemlich schlechtes Geschmäckle. Über viele Jahre hat Thomas hier seine Arbeit gemacht, vor allem auch deshalb, weil es es finanziell konnte, sprich: Dafür bezahlt wurde - und zwar durch die Aktivität von uns Usern.
> Er geht, mit 3 warmen Sätzen und wird sich laut eigener Aussage auf facebook hier auch nicht mehr äußern.
> 
> Manche mögen in ihm die strahlende Heldengestalt im Kampf gegen die bösen Verbände sehen, ich möchte ihm da auch weder Engagement, gute Absicht oder Wirkung absprechen - letztendlich wurde er aber dafür bezahlt - von uns.
> ...



Also, ich habe nichts gezahlt.


----------



## Kanaleristo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast für das Forum bzw. für das Schreiben hier bezahlt?  |bigeyes



Guck mal oben und rechts die Werbebanner...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Guck mal oben und rechts die Werbebanner...



Die habe ich auch nicht bezahlt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



UMueller schrieb:


> Soeben Antwort von Thomas bekommen. Sie haben gekündigt weil die Voraussetzungen für sie nicht mehr gegeben waren. Eine angel(politische) Seite mit Kommentarmöglichkeit wird es wieder geben, allerdings kein klassisches  Forum. Wird aber noch dauern.
> Welche Voraussetzungen das waren schrieb er nicht.
> 
> Gruß Uwe





Testudo schrieb:


> Thomas du hättest wohl besser einen Blog gemacht, da würden anderseits Meinung nicht immer so stören.




Wo bleiben da die Reibereien? Reibung erzeugt Wärme und Wärme macht´s gemütlich.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch nicht bezahlt.|kopfkrat




ich auch nicht. 
Und mit Ad... sehe ich die nicht mal.

:q|uhoh:


----------



## Leech (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch nicht bezahlt.|kopfkrat



Lass ihn einfach, Kolja.
Das liest sich ähnlich wie die Einstellung der YouTube-Nutzer, sie würden YouTuber bezahlen, weil sie sich Werbung anklicken...
Während das Ganze ja nur die Gegenfinanzierung ist, um die Kosten zu tragen ist...und zwar über Werbefirmen, und nicht den User selbst.



> ich auch nicht.
> Und mit Ad... sehe ich die nicht mal.



Oha. Ein Werbungsunterdrückungsfaschist! :O


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Jetzt einfach still und leise gehen, 3 Sätze und fertig ist in meinen Augen ein ebenso schlechter Stil, wie das Schweigen der alten und neuen Verantwortlichen. Wenn man nichts sagen darf, kann man wenigstens das sagen und ich finde ein anständiger Abschied geht auch mit einem möglicherweise vorhandenen Maulkorb.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke eben.


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Leech schrieb:


> ....
> Oha. Ein Werbungsunterdrückungsfaschist! :O



Die gibt es auch nicht mehr lange.
Webseiten können beliebig komplex aufgebaut werden.

Oh, ein Offtopic und niemand schreitet ein!


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch nicht mehr lange.
> Webseiten können beliebig komplex aufgebaut werden.
> 
> Oh, ein Offtopic und niemand schreitet ein!




So lange sich Viren und anderer Kram darüber verbreiten lassen.....bin ich gerne Unterdrückungsfasch.

..irgendwas wird es immer geben um dieses Zeug zu unterdrücken..


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Sharpo und einige andere könnten nicht weit weg liegen,ein Brief von einer Orga mit viel Geld und Macht lässt jeden Betreiber zweimal denken....

Seit einigen Wochen tot im Politikforum von heute auf morgen.....


So liegt das nicht weit her das da Druck von aussen hinter steht...

Und wundern würde ich  mich nicht...ist nicht das erste mal.....

Aber wissen tun es zur Zeit nur die ""Götter""....
|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Nur mal noch kurz zum Verständnis zu dem was ich oben geschrieben habe......

Im Jahr 2011 hat so ein Beitrag in den aktuellen Angeboten zwischen 500 und 1000 Klicks bekommen.....

Schaut man jetzt, muss der Werbepartner froh sein, wenn er 100 bekommt.
Könnt Ihr selber nachschauen und hat auch nix mit Nachtreten zu tun.

Was daraus folgt ist ja wohl logisch.....das ist für den Werbepartner nicht wirtschaftlich.
Ich wäre z.B. nicht bereit, eine dreistellige Summe zu zahlen und das 12 Monate lang für so wenig Zugriff.

Da ist FB, Instagram etc wesentlich lukrativer wenn man es gescheit anstellt. 
Für 5,-€ Einsatz bekommt man weit über 3000 Seitenzugriffe und ist an keine Veträge gebunden.


----------



## TurusUkko (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Servus an alle, Mein Name ist Rene und ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich mich in so einem Thema vorstelle.
Allerdings lese ich hier schon sehr, sehr lange mit und bin der Meinung das Viele Meinungen festgefahren waren und vom Admin dominiert wurden! 
Wie dem auch sei, ich wünsche den Betreibern viel Erfolg und denke das der Tapetenwechsel fischen Wind in des Forum bringt und auch andere Meinungen zulässt! #6


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nur mal noch kurz zum Verständnis zu dem was ich oben geschrieben habe......
> 
> Im Jahr 2011 hat so ein Beitrag in den aktuellen Angeboten zwischen 500 und 1000 Klicks bekommen.....
> 
> ...



Erklärt aber nicht solch einen Abgang und das Schweigen der "Neuen"
Unter den Foren ist das AB immer noch das führende welches existiert...auch mit "Klicks".
Die Traffic und Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist immer noch hoch.


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Na Rene, dann ist doch Ersatz für Thomas gefunden :m
Gibt's jetzt wieder Themen die etwas mit Angeln zu tun haben?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hast eine PN.



ich will auch PN


----------



## Gast (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, man sollte zumindest immer mal wieder einen Blick auf http://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ werfen. |wavey:


Ich habe die Seite jetzt schon in meinen Favoriten :vik:


----------



## sprogoe (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich hatte das große Glück, mit Thomas und Franz im August 2014 das Räuchervideo drehen zu dürfen, daran erinnere ich mich gerne zurück.
Die Räucherforen waren hier im AB für mich fast ausschließlich die interessantesten Foren, welche aber nach Erscheinen des Videos ständig weniger frequentiert wurden. Somit hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mich ebenfalls zurück zu halten, dieses werde ich auch zukünftig so halten. 
In vielen Foren ist es doch so, daß irgendwann das Interesse nachläßt und sich alles allmählich gegen Null entwickelt. Hoffentlich passiert hier nicht das Gleiche.
Vor einigen Jahren ist doch schon mal ein Mod (mir persönlich gut bekannt) sang- und klanglos gegangen, auch damals hat keiner die wahren Gründe erfahren. 
Würde für mehr Aufklärung gesorgt, könnte manch einer sicher gewisse Entscheidungen besser verstehen und auch akzeptieren.
Thomas und Franz wünsche ich für die Zukunft nur das Beste.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Franz, Thomas,

alles Gute für die Zukunft.
Habe Euch vor langer Zeit hier kennen und schätzen gelernt.
So manche PN Debatte mit Thomas ausgefochten, mal einen Rüffel kassiert, aber alles immer im Rahmen.
Macht's gut Jungs

#h#h


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> Sharpo und einige andere könnten nicht weit weg liegen,ein Brief von einer Orga mit viel Geld und Macht lässt jeden Betreiber zweimal denken....
> ...



Was benötigt wird, wäre eine Art pi-news.net für Angler.
Server irgendwo in Amerika und so ein Moderator wie Thomas könnte dann (anonym) komplett die Sau rauslassen.
Gibt viele Klicks und viel Werbung....


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

http://www.gerati.de/ueber-uns/


Er schreibt das nicht umsonst...

Ob es so ist (AB) weiß ich nicht,aber vorstellen kann ich es mir...weiß nur zu gut wie die ticken...


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.gerati.de/ueber-uns/
> 
> 
> Er schreibt das nicht umsonst...
> ...



Oder: 
http://www.charitywatch.de/

Das geht komplett durch die gesamte Szene


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



hans albers schrieb:


> komisch finde ich nur,
> das sich bis jetzt kein neues (altes) team vorgestellt hat,
> (bis auf die lächerlichen 3 sätze gestern)
> 
> das lässt nichts gutes vermuten.



Ich gehe noch weiter: Wer oder was ist das AB überhaupt?
Ich sag nur Impressumspflicht. Hierzu http://www.linksandlaw.info/Impressumspflicht-Notwendige-Angaben.html

Die im aktuellen Impressum angegebene MLIT Netzwerktruppe wird wohl kaum der (für den Inhalt verantwortliche) Anbieter sein. Der Laden war bisher lediglich für den technischen Support verantwortlich.

Wenn sich hier jetzt eine bisher mehr oder weniger unbekannte Person als Herrscher aller Reusen präsentiert, ist das maximal nettjes. Es könnte aber ebenso der Schah von Persien sein oder der von den Toten auferstandene Elvis.

Zusammenfassend: Klartext, und zwar ganz schnell!!


----------



## hecht99 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo Thomas, Hallo Franz,

ihr habt die Website mit reichlich Informationen gefüttert und einen roten Faden durch das ganze Board gelegt. Auch die Beantwortung von privaten Nachrichten ging immer schnell von statten.
Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass ihr nicht zumindest ein etwas längeres Statement abgebt, warum und wieso... Es lassen sich ja viele Punkte auch allgemein ausdrücken, ohne zu viel zu sagen...

Zu den neuen Mods etc.:
Zumindest eine Vorstellung ihrerseits wäre angebracht gewesen; wenn man will kann man ja den Personalwechsel mit einer Umstrukturierung des Personalwesen etc. begründen. Einfach in Threads nen blöden Kommentar dalassen ohne das man weiß wer es ist, hat überhaupt gar nichts mit Niveau zu tun. Das finde ich geradezu erbärmlich.

Fazit: Einen Personalwechsel kann man in jeder Branche jederzeit verstehen, aber sämtliche Außendienstler etc. bedanken sich bei Ihren Kunden für die Zusammenarbeit und das nicht in 2 Sätzen. Den neuen Mods könnte man ja gerne eine Chance geben, wenn die sich zuerst mal vorstellen würden und nicht wie der Analphabet von nebenan einfach einen Satz in ein Thema werfen!
Stellt euch selber und evtl. euer neues Konzept vor, dann kann man weiter schauen!


----------



## MS aus G (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Auch ich wünsche Thomas und Franz alles Gute für Ihre Zukunft!!!

Das ganze "Wechseltheater" kommt mir auch alles etwas seltsam vor!!!

Was wirklich Vorgefallen ist werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht erfahren, aber dies ganze Spekulieren (mehr Kohle, weniger Kohle, Eingriff von Außen,...) bringt doch keinem etwas!!!

Genauso, das die (noch) Mods es selbst "nur" aus dem Forum heraus erfahren haben, gibt, mir zumindest, sehr zu Denken!!!

Jetzt sollte der (alte) Besitzer, schnellstmöglich, entweder ein eigenes Statement oder "neue" Leute präsentieren!!!

Allerdings wird es für den/die "Neuen" nicht gerade einfach, da Thomas und Franz ein sehr großes Loch hinterlassen!!! 

Natürlich sind "anglerische" Themen irgendwann auch mal "durch"!!! Allerdings habe, ich zumindest, auch mal einen Einblick, in aktuelle, angelpolitische Themen erhalten, die man als "Normalsterblicher" Angler in diesem Maße nicht hätte mitbekommen!!!

Nochmals Danke an die Beiden, aber auch viel Glück den "Neuen"!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch weiter: Wer oder was ist das AB überhaupt?
> Ich sag nur Impressumspflicht. Hierzu http://www.linksandlaw.info/Impressumspflicht-Notwendige-Angaben.html
> 
> Die im aktuellen Impressum angegebene MLIT Netzwerktruppe wird wohl kaum der (für den Inhalt verantwortliche) Anbieter sein. Der Laden war bisher lediglich für den technischen Support verantwortlich.
> ...



Müssen wir vielleicht mal abmahnen. :m


----------



## Leech (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.gerati.de/ueber-uns/
> 
> 
> Er schreibt das nicht umsonst...
> ...



Erzähl mir mehr. Habe mal an Peta Deutschland ein Bild von einem Burger bei Burger King geschickt und die haben mich blockiert...obwohl es der vegetarische Country Burger war.

In den sozialen Medien sieht man jedes Mal diese Auseinandersetzungen, die dann hin und wieder tatsächlich in rechtlichen Drohungen enden. Vor allem von der Schützerkolonne. Insofern könnte der Grund durchaus darin zu finden sein. Aber wer weiß das schon...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ich bin fassungslos,
Danke an Thomas und Franz für die jahrelange, aufreibende Arbeit.
Wer legt jetzt die Finger in offene Wunden ?

was zum Teufel ist passiert, dass ihre euch genötigt saht zu kündigen?


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was zum Teufel ist passiert, dass ihre euch genötigt saht zu kündigen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4787089&postcount=320


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Also ist staune gerade nur und frage mich ... |kopfkrat

Haben Sie Besuch bekommen und ein Angebot, was sie nicht ablehnen konnten (können) ? :g |kopfkrat

Kenne Franz und Thomas auch persönlich vom großen Anglerboard-Meeting 2005.
Das geht gar nicht so, das ist bzw. war das Anglerboard.

D.h. ich verabschiede mich auch gleich mal vorsorglich und schaue nach neuen Gebieten, Foren etc. #h

Irgendwas werden die beiden schon wieder anstellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Interessant bleibt für mich nur, das nach gestrigem Sturmlauf die Sachlage nun doch eine andere ist, als jene erwartete. Umso schöner, so zeigten sich gestern einige Herrschaften von einer Seite, die so gar nicht zu einem Forum passt.

Das AB sollte sich von Altlasten und ewig Gestrigen einfach trennen, neue Besen kehren ja bekanntlich gut, aus dieser Energie heraus etwas schaffen. Alles andere hilft nicht weiter.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, die Hälfte jener, die Heute meinen zu gehen, sind morgen doch wieder da. Show must go on.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich bin fassungslos,
> Danke an Thomas und Franz für die jahrelange, aufreibende Arbeit.
> Wer legt jetzt die Finger in offene Wunden ?
> 
> was zum Teufel ist passiert, dass ihre euch genötigt saht zu kündigen?



Da zitiere ich mich mal selbst:


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, inwiefern hier Politik und/oder Verbände die Finger im Spiel haben. Bevor solche "Gerüchte" aufkommen, wäre es doch super, wenn der Eigentümer hier mal in Erscheinung tritt und entsprechende Klarstellungen abgibt.
> 
> Nicht dass wir hier am Ende den Eindruck bekommen, dass jemand eine Gehirnwäsche bekommen hat und das Board in Zukunft das Sprachrohr ganz anderer Interessenvertreter ist. |wavey:


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Müssen wir vielleicht mal abmahnen. :m



Kolja,
ich bin dabei. Schnell verdiente Kohle. Das jetzige Impressum hat jedenfalls mit § 5 TMG nur ganz ansatzweise zu tun....

Was Thomas betrifft: Wir haben uns auf Forumsebene mehr als gelegentlich massiv in der Wolle gehabt. Aber: Auf persönlicher Ebene haben wir einen Zugang gefunden, der in der Tat zwischen Sache und Person unterscheidet.
Mach's gut, alter Junge!!
Leute mit Ecken und Kanten sind mir allemal lieber als Fähnchen im Wind, die so beliebig formbar sind, dass sie durch jedes Schlüsselloch passen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Na, morddrohungen sehe ich mal gelassen entgegen.
Sollen sie mal kommen. Eiche 80 x 5 cm. Schön hart.
Gegen Internet Drohungen habe ich allerdings nichts entgegen zu setzen.


----------



## Hechtbär (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Auch von mir euch beiden alles Gute in eurer Zukunft!!!!

 Aber könnte es sein?????

 Thomas und Franz machen den neuen Bundesverband auf!!!!! Als Gegenpol zum DAFV! 

 *reine Mutmaßung*

 ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Interessant bleibt für mich nur, das nach gestrigem Sturmlauf die Sachlage nun doch eine andere ist, als jene erwartete.


 
Ach du weißt genaueres?
Wo willst Du deine "geänderte Sachlage" denn rausgelesen haben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ach du weißt genaueres?
> Wo willst Du deine "geänderte Sachlage" denn rausgelesen haben?



Wurde im Thread jetzt schon mehrfach gepostet.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4787089&postcount=320

Ich gehe davon aus, das sich die Wege einfach getrennt haben, weil sowohl Möglichkeiten, als auch Finanzielles nicht mehr gepasst haben. Weder Mord, noch Totschlag, noch Szenarien, wie einige User sie gestern gesehen haben wollten. Thomas zieht sein eigenes Ding auf, will Angelpolitisch bloggen, das AB muss ein Vakuum füllen.

Sieht für mich nach einem klaren Schnitt aus und sind wir mal ehrlich, Thomas stand hier morgens 07.00 Uhr auf der Matte bis Abends 23.00 Uhr, der Mann brauchte auch einfach mal eine wohl verdiente Pause.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> Thomas und Franz machen den neuen Bundesverband auf!!!!! Als Gegenpol zum DAFV!



...:q


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> der Mann brauchte auch einfach mal eine wohl verdiente Pause.



yap.. das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

was mich besonders ärgert ist, 
ich hab das Gefühl, dass anderenorts die Sektkorken knallen. Da sind welche, die legen genüsslich die Füße auf den Tisch und reiben sich die Hände


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wurde im Thread jetzt schon mehrfach gepostet.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4787089&postcount=320


 
Aus diesem nichtssagenden Post willst du also eine geänderte Sachlage erkennen? Na Hut ab! |kopfkrat

Die Aussage da kann von der morddrohenden Schützermafia bis zum Lottojackpottgewinn alles beinhalten.
Allgemeiner geht's nun wirklich nicht..... |uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Aus diesem nichtssagenden Post willst du also eine geänderte Sachlage erkennen? Na Hut ab! |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Aussage da kann von der morddrohenden Schützermafia bis zum Lottojackpottgewinn alles beinhalten.
> Allgemeiner geht's nun wirklich nicht..... |uhoh:



Hast du seine befreienden Posts auf FB gelesen? Der Mann macht Frei, er nimmt sich Urlaub! Und in meinen Augen, rein subjektiv:

Er will sich dem Kampf gegen die Verbände, auch "Feinde" des Angelns widmen, das kann er aber nicht voll und ganz, wenn er hier andere Aufgaben ebenfalls zu lösen hatte. Sein Interesse und seine Leidenschaft kollidierten mit der Aufgabe im AB.

Er hat gekündigt. Er wurde nicht gegangen, daraus schildere ich eigene Motive, ganz gleich ob jetzt hier irgendeine Verschwörung gesucht wird.

Ich habe eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und glaube, das Thomas seine Energie jetzt zu 100% in sein Ding investieren will, sich auch vom AB lösen musste, weil er logischerweise nicht die Ideen umsetzen kann, die dieser Rahmen hier hergibt.

Warum sollte es immer auf eine Schlammschlacht hinauslaufen? Ist das eher das Entertainment, was sich gewünscht wird?


----------



## Gast (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Im Hintergrung werden sich die Nachfolger schon kräftig am bewerben sein.
Kennt man alles aus anderen Foren.
Da wird hier noch geschrieben was Thomas und Franz doch für tolle Kerle sind, welch klasse Job sie gemacht haben und hintenrum bewirbt man sich auf die freie Stelle.
Aber so ist das im Internet, es gibt kaum ein anderer Ort wo noch mehr gelogen wird.
Ok, bei der Schwanzgröße :q


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du seine befreienden Posts auf FB gelesen? Der Mann macht Frei, er nimmt sich Urlaub! Und in meinen Augen, rein subjektiv:
> 
> Er will sich dem Kampf gegen die Verbände, auch "Feinde" des Angelns widmen, das kann er aber nicht voll und ganz, wenn er hier andere Aufgaben ebenfalls zu lösen hatte. Sein Interesse und seine Leidenschaft kollidierten mit der Aufgabe im AB.
> 
> ...




Naja, alles spekulatius.

Ob man dann aber solch einen Abgang hinlegen musste?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, alles spekulatius.
> 
> Ob man dann aber solch einen Abgang hinlegen musste?



Sicher Spekulatius.

Mir kommt das alles auch nicht so geordnet vor. Ich weiß auch nicht, weshalb das nun alles so ist, wie es gerade ist. Mir scheint aber, das jener Betreiber vom AB gar nicht von der Entwicklung im Bilde war, sonst hätte er doch Vorbereitungen getroffen.

Es wirkt, als wären alle Beteiligten ein wenig Überfordert, weil es plötzlicher kam, als erwartet. In sich geschlossen ergibt das alles keinen Sinn.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicher Spekulatius.
> 
> Mir kommt das alles auch nicht so geordnet vor. Ich weiß auch nicht, weshalb das nun alles so ist, wie es gerade ist. Mir scheint aber, das jener Betreiber vom AB gar nicht von der Entwicklung im Bilde war, sonst hätte er doch Vorbereitungen getroffen.
> 
> Es wirkt, als wären alle Beteiligten ein wenig Überfordert, weil es plötzlicher kam, als erwartet. In sich geschlossen ergibt das alles keinen Sinn.


 
Da sind wir uns auf jeden Fall alle einig. 
Seh ich nämlich genau so...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was mich besonders ärgert ist,
> ich hab das Gefühl, dass anderenorts die Sektkorken knallen. Da sind welche, die legen genüsslich die Füße auf den Tisch und reiben sich die Hände



Lass sie ruhig einen heben 

In solchen Situationen übersieht man nämlich gerne, dass das zurückweichen in Wirklichkeit die Vorstufe zu einem Anlauf darstellen könnte


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es wirkt, als wären alle Beteiligten ein wenig Überfordert, weil es plötzlicher kam, als erwartet. In sich geschlossen ergibt das alles keinen Sinn.


lieber ein ende mit schrecken, als schrecken ohne ende. stell dir mal vor was hier losgewesen wäre, wenn thomas und franz innerhalb einer gesetzlichen kündigungsfrist von ihrem vorhaben erzählt hätten. das einzig positive was ich daran sähe wäre, dass man sich anständig verabschieden hätte können.
jetzt liegt es am betreiber, die räder am laufen zu halten. eine offizielle stellungnahme würde ich daher sehr begrüßen.


----------



## geomas (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Vermute auch eine Holterdiepolter-Aktion.

Vielleicht wär es ganz gut, dem Betreiber ein wenig Zeit zu geben, um sich zu sammeln und sich zur Zukunft des AB zu äußern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



UMueller schrieb:


> Eine angel(politische) Seite mit Kommentarmöglichkeit wird es wieder geben, allerdings *kein klassisches  Forum*.


Und genau darauf hatte ich gehofft :/
Ich bin einfach ein Community Mensch und liebe es, Erfahrungen zu teilen oder von anderen zu lesen. Daher treibe ich mich auch kaum als Konsument auf YouTube, Webseiten und anderen Publikationen herum. Da fehlt mir das "miteinander".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> lieber ein ende mit schrecken, als schrecken ohne ende. stell dir mal vor was hier losgewesen wäre, wenn thomas und franz innerhalb einer gesetzlichen kündigungsfrist von ihrem vorhaben erzählt hätten. das einzig positive was ich daran sähe wäre, dass man sich anständig verabschieden hätte können.
> jetzt liegt es am betreiber, die räder am laufen zu halten. eine offizielle stellungnahme würde ich daher sehr begrüßen.



Denen brennt mit Sicherheit der Helm. Du brauchst jemanden, der Thomas seine Arbeit kannte, sich zumindest im Bereich Traffic, Moderation, Pflegen und erstellen von Content auskennt und willst auch Größe bewahren. Die User wollen Antworten, die du jetzt ad hoc gar nicht geben kannst. Alle suchen nach der Begründungen, wollen Aufstände proben, viel Schlimmer noch:

Der/die Nachfolge muss sich an Thomas messen lassen, da fliegen noch so viele Knüppel zwischen die Beine. Ich bin aber überzeugt, das jenes AB, was wir kennen, Bestand haben wird.

Es gibt sonst keine Foren mehr, weil weder die Zielgruppe dafür reell Nachwächst (Foren sind Oldschool, Social Media ist der neue Bummelplatz), noch ist die Konkurrenz in dem Maße so groß, wie das AB.

Egal wie es läuft. Kommt jener Neuer, nimmt er die Community mit, kann er etwas bewegen. Geht er in den Verwaltungsmodus, mit 1 Post am Tag und den MOD spielen, dann wird das definitiv nichts.



> Vermute auch eine Holterdiepolter-Aktion.
> 
> Vielleicht wär es ganz gut, dem Betreiber ein wenig Zeit zu geben, um sich zu sammeln und sich zur Zukunft des AB zu äußern.



Fühlt sich für mich auch so an. Die Frage bleibt, ob es richtig war? Ich meine, so schlecht war die Zeit im AB definitiv nicht. Und Bloggen über Angelpolitik? Damit verdienst du kein Geld.


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Grüße aus Nordhessen und von der Arbeit  
Ist schon eine Hammer Community Respekt 
Ich wie schon mal erwähnt bin hier ein tech Admin und versuche hier was zu ändern 
auf bitte hin vom Inhaber.
Das Infos kommen müssen für euch ist mir auch bewusst ich warte ja auf Infos 
Ich bin halt gerade der einzige hier im Forum der den Kopf zurzeit hinhalten muss 
Gibt mir einfach eine Chance 
Danke 

PS: Mit Handy hier schreiben muss sich auch verbessern ( Handy Template )


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er will sich dem Kampf gegen die Verbände, auch "Feinde" des Angelns widmen, das kann er aber nicht voll und ganz, wenn er hier andere Aufgaben ebenfalls zu lösen hatte. Sein Interesse und seine Leidenschaft kollidierten mit der Aufgabe im AB.


Du könntest mit deiner Fantasie- & auch wohl Wunsch-Legende, denn mehr ist das nich, auch mal etwas leiser treten.
Beschämend! 
Um nicht ein anders Wort zu verwenden, welches gegen die noch immer geltenden Boardregeln verstossen würde. :r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du könntest mit deiner Fantasie- & auch wohl Wunsch-Legende, denn mehr ist das nich, auch mal etwas leiser treten.
> Beschämend!
> Um nicht ein anders Wort zu verwenden, welches gegen die noch immer geltenden Boardregeln verstossen würde. :r



Was willst du Ausdrücken? Außer sich zu Echauffieren und den Teufel an die Wand malen sah ich nicht viel von dir die letzten beiden Tage. Mich interessierte es nie, was du zu schreiben hattest, das wird es auch in Zukunft nicht.

Und ich trete auch nicht leiser, ich diskutiere, frei nach meinem Gusto. Um den Boardregeln güte zu tun, werde ich auch nicht jenes Wort verwenden, was mir zu dir einfällt.


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Fantastic Fishing, dann tue doch nicht so als ob du über Insiderwissen verfügst was mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall ist.
Die Leute die was wissen dürfen nichts schreiben und machen es auch nicht.
Und Kati  ist und war näher dran als du es jemals sein kannst.

Und der Boardbetreiber hat nun mal leider bei der Übergabe voll verkackt
und das ist nur schwer auszubügeln.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was willst du Ausdrücken? Außer sich zu Echauffieren und den Teufel an die Wand malen sah ich nicht viel von dir die letzten beiden Tage. Mich interessierte es nie, was du zu schreiben hattest, das wird es auch in Zukunft nicht.
> 
> Und ich trete auch nicht leiser, ich diskutiere, frei nach meinem Gusto. Um den Boardregeln güte zu tun, werde ich auch nicht jenes Wort verwenden, was mir zu dir einfällt.




Alta...gehts nocht?

Was Kati Dir sagen will: Du laberst und laberst und laberst...und laberst und laberst

ohne irgendwas zu Wissen.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich denke, die unmittelbar beteiligten Leute müssen zunächst einmal ne ganze Menge miteinander klären und einen ziemlichen Berg abwickeln. Das braucht seine Zeit. In der Hoffnung, dass dies halbwegs reibungslos funktioniert, harre ich zunächst einmal der Dinge, die da kommen (werden), ohne auch nur einen Gedanken über Spekulationen zum Wieso, weshalb, warum zu verschwenden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

man könnte fast meinen, fantastic fishing möchte sich mit seinen aktuellen "Moderationen" auf den frei geworden Posten bewerben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er hat gekündigt. Er wurde nicht gegangen, daraus schildere ich eigene Motive, ganz gleich ob jetzt hier irgendeine Verschwörung gesucht wird.



Wenn ich irgendwo gekündigt habe, dann hat man jedem Pfötchen gegeben, Tschüß gesagt und eine Runde Brötchen spendiert.

Wenn man mich raugeschmissen hat, auch das ist einmal passiert, hat man mir ein Schriftstück hingelegt, mit ein paar "Verpflichtungen", damit ich die Einhalte gab es etwas mehr Taler aber kein Tschüß sagen, keine Brötchen und kein Pfötchen geben.

Wenn ich meine Erfahrungen zu Grunde lege, war es keine einvernehmliche Trennung. 

Aber auch das ist spekulativ.

Thomas und Franz hinterlassen eine große Lücke.

Bei so manchem Disput mit Thomas bin ich mir sicher, das er hier sehr fehlen wird.

Als ich wahrnahm, es wird was neues geben, war ich erst begeistert, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher war, ob er sich diese Laus nochmal freiwillig in den Pelz setzen würde.

Wenn ich nun höre, es soll kein klassisches Forum sein, finde ich es um so wichtiger, das wir dieses aufrecht erhalten.

Und ich hoffe, das ich richtig liege, das die Nutzer eines Boards  im Grunde das wesentliche beisteuern.


----------



## Sharpo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

FF rockt das schon.  :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Spekulationen helfen auch nicht weiter, Anschuldigungen und Stress untereinander noch weniger!

Manchmal trennen sich die Wege, ein ganz normaler Vorgang im Berufsleben. 

Was würde es eigentlich ändern, wenn man die Hintergründe kennen würde? Die Zukunft ist für das Forum entscheidend, nicht die Vergangenheit.

Man hat sich anscheinend darauf geeinigt, keine Details zu veröffentlichen. Für mich völlig akzeptabel. Manchmal gibt es einfach Gründe, die ein Unternehmen nicht öffentlich machen will oder kann. Selbst wenn eine Begründung kommen wird, gehen doch die Spekulationen los, ob es die Wahrheit ist. Also als gegeben annehmen und fertig! Gemeinsam auf in die Zukunft! Wer diesen Weg mitgehen will, muss das für sich entscheiden. So werde ich das auch für mich entscheiden, wenn ich die Entwicklung in diesem Forum absehen kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



horst&monika schrieb:


> man könnte fast meinen, fantastic fishing möchte sich mit seinen aktuellen "Moderationen" auf den frei geworden Posten bewerben. |kopfkrat



Weil ich nicht der Annahme des Herdentriebs verfalle? Ich kann dir jetzt schon versichern, das ich nicht im Ansatz ein Interesse daran hätte. Aber schön, wenn solche Theorien gestreut werden, anstelle sich auf die Argumentation zu beziehen, greift man die Person auf. Ein Klassiker! :m

Ich setze mich einfach für das Anglerboard ein, weil es ein toller Ort ist und ich versuche auch Objektiv zu sein und nicht Pro Argumentativ gegenüber irgendjemandem Aufzutreten. Das fängt damit an, das teils Personen hier den neuen "Projektleiter" schon Angreifen, bevor dieser überhaupt die Chance hatte etwas zu bewegen und hörte damit auf, das mehr Stänkern als sinnvolle Debatte geführt werden.

Ich halte einfach dagegen und muss nicht irgendeinem Meinungsbild folgen. Es spielt keine Rolle ob das irgendjemandem passt, Foren und Meinungen sind dafür da, sie auszutauschen. Der Rest ist halt das Internet, wo Lebenmänner über ihre Schuhgrößen hinaus wachsen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das fängt damit an, das teils Personen hier den neuen "Projektleiter" schon Angreifen, bevor dieser überhaupt die Chance hatte etwas zu bewegen und hörte damit auf, das mehr Stänkern als sinnvolle Debatte geführt werden.



Der erste Auftritt war aber auch ein Griff ins Klo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo gekündigt habe, dann hat man jedem Pfötchen gegeben, Tschüß gesagt und eine Runde Brötchen spendiert.
> 
> Wenn man mich raugeschmissen hat, auch das ist einmal passiert, hat man mir ein Schriftstück hingelegt, mit ein paar "Verpflichtungen", damit ich die Einhalte gab es etwas mehr Taler aber kein Tschüß sagen, keine Brötchen und kein Pfötchen geben.
> 
> ...



Ich kann es auch nicht beurteilen, vielmehr kann ich es aber auch nicht verurteilen. Ich deute nur, was ich vor mir habe. Von Pns über neue Projekte, bis hin zu dem Austausch mit mehr Hintergrundwissen.

Der Rest der Banalitäten ist halt diskutieren, mehr nicht. Ich möchte das dieses Forum so bleibt, wie es ist. Und wenn alte Akteure gehen und neue kommen, dann ist das in der Regel der Werdegang eines jeden Unternehmens, Vereins, Organisation, worin besteht der Unterschied? Trennungen müssen nach Außen nicht immer so kommuniziert werden, das jeder es nachvollziehen kann, weshalb denn auch?

Die Weichen werden auf Zukunft gestellt, die ewig Gestrigen überholt die Zeit, so auch im AB, es war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit. Strukturen werden sich ändern, vielleicht wird das Forum erneuert (Layout, Desing, mobile Nutzung)? Hier wird bisher nichts weiter betrieben, als Personen anzugreifen und zu Heulen. Ich glaube einen Reiter "Taschentücher" im Menü würde auch gut passen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der erste Auftritt war aber auch ein Griff ins Klo



Nicht nur der. Wenn ich mir seine Vorstellung im Blog ansehe, seine bisherigen Kommunikationsversuche, dann ist das alles andere als professionell und ich bestreite auch nicht, das es definitiv einer Änderung bedarf.

Er ist eben der Techniker. Der Maurer mit eingenisteter Fluppe, Stufenbart und 10 Feierabendbier eignet sich bekanntlich auch nicht als Repräsentant der Kinderstiftung. Aber das wird jener Betreiber entweder schon wissen oder es werden kapitale Fehler gemacht.


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich hol mir mal neues Popcorn....


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und Bier.
Endlich mal modfrei....


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Nach 40 Seiten hast du dir das Bier auch redlich verdient :m


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

das hättest du schon vor einer stunde haben können: kein bier vor vier!


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Würde ja ein paar Kisten geben zum Einstand


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Tja, auch als Werbekunde haben wir nicht mehr bekommen als ihr, wenn man von einer persönlichen Mail von den beiden absieht.

Ich werde jetzt mal mit meinen Chefs beraten wie das weiter geht und ob wir überhaupt als Werbekunde bleiben wollen oder die nächste Möglichkeit zum kündigen nutzen.

Ich persönlich als "asphaltmonster" bin jetzt froh, das ich mein eigenes Forum doch nicht abgemeldet habe, denn da tummeln sich ein paar alte AB-User die hier auch mal sehr aktiv waren - ob es jetzt ein grösserer Schmelztiegel für "ehemalige" wird?


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...Endlich mal modfrei....



das siehst du nicht ganz richtig.
ich kann hier zwar nicht editieren - verwarnen und sperren aber schon. tät ich ungern, aber solange das "vakuum" anhält werde ich das auch machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> das siehst du nicht ganz richtig.
> ich kann hier zwar nicht editieren - verwarnen und sperren aber schon. tät ich ungern, aber solange das "vakuum" anhält werde ich das auch machen.



#6#6#6

Du kannst nicht editieren?  

Da bin ich erstaunt. Sollte das nicht eigentlich jeder Mod können?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Testudo schrieb:


> Da bin ich erstaunt. Sollte das nicht eigentlich jeder Mod können?




Editieren kann jeder nur in seinem Bereich.
Boardmods und Admins überall.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@Jose: da hättest du aber bereits schon einige Verwarnen können, ja müssen


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ist so:
Mods haben ihre bereiche,
Board-Moderatoren können übergreifen
Admins haben alle rechte

@kochtopf, seh ich auch so. ich bin aber nicht der eigentlich zuständige, eher offensichtlich nothelfer...


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Jose: da hättest du aber bereits schon einige Verwarnen können, ja müssen



Waren doch noch keine ahndungswürdigen "Übertretungen".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Editieren kann jeder nur in seinem Bereich.
> Boardmods und Admins überall.




Danke, ja ist eigentlich klar, ich hatte mir nur noch nie Gedanken gemacht, warum hier eine Zuordnung besteht, die man ja auf der Startseite sieht.

Edit  danke auch dir, Jose


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ach es ging stellenweise schon so weit in Richtung persönliche Anmache und OT dass Thomas vermutlich Puls 180 gehabt hätte


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Er könnte aber auch Board Mod bekommen no Problem 
Anglerboard Treffen müssen wieder stattfinden mehr für die Community halt 
Ich bin streamer auf twitch und habe auch große Foren betrieben die es immer noch gibt 
Eine starke Community ist das A und O im Netz 
Ich will auch eine andere Forensoft einsetzen was aber noch nicht ganz entschieden ist 
Arbeite seit 2002 mit wbb und ist eine sehr gute Foren Software 

https://www.woltlab.com/de/
Aber alles mal seh'n bin seit 4 Tagen Admin im Forum


----------



## ayron (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bin mal gespannt ob noch wer im Raubfischtrööt gewinnt, da ist ja heute auch noch nix passiert.
Ich hoffe mal für alle, die hier ordentlich Kohle reinbuttern, dass sie auch noch was dafür bekommen#t

Nachher kommt beim Bode noch ne Anglerboardsteuer auf Ruten und Rollen:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ayron schrieb:


> Nachher kommt beim Bode noch ne Anglerboardsteuer auf Ruten und Rollen:q



Brauchst du keine angst vor haben, kommt nicht.



honeybee schrieb:


> Personalkosten z.B. auch
> Ich war selber vor einigen Jahren Werbepartner und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sich die Kosten für die Werbepartner verringert haben. Und wenn ich mir die jetzige Liste so ansehe......die Werbepartner sind an Verträge gebunden.


Nein, die sind schon sehr hoch. Ob dieser Betrag noch gerechtfertigt ist wenn die beiden nicht mehr da sind, die Klickraten sinken usw. weiß ich nicht, das müssen die Chefs entscheiden.

Ansonsten: Wir werden sehen.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich persönlich als "asphaltmonster" bin jetzt froh, das ich mein eigenes Forum doch nicht abgemeldet habe, denn da tummeln sich ein paar alte AB-User die hier auch mal sehr aktiv waren - ob es jetzt ein grösserer Schmelztiegel für "ehemalige" wird?



Darf man erfahren, welches Forum das ist?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Würde mich auch i terressieren


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

So jetzt stelle ich mir wirklich eine Frage 
Gibt es hier im Forum mit über 140.000 User keinen der diese Arbeit machen kann oder sogar anders 
Sind diese 2 die einzigen hier im Netz die das schafften 

Bin per Nachricht zu erreichen Danke 

Einen schönen Abend erstmal


----------



## Dude (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Also ehrlich gesagt wird es bei allen Überraschungseffekten - so es welche gab - nun von gar keiner zu einer gruseligen Außendarstellung der Betreiber vom Anglerboard. Eine *vernünftig formulierte* Verlautbarung, wie es weiter gehen soll könnte da schon hilfreich sein. Und wenn noch mehr Zeit benötigt wird, um sich zu sammeln, dann ist das eben auch so. Die bislang getroffenen Aussagen entbehren meiner Meinung nach aber jeder Professionalität, das wird auch Werbekunden nicht verborgen bleiben.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Darf man erfahren, welches Forum das ist?



hier gepostet gibts sperre!


----------



## Lommel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Jetzt wird hier noch für ein „angelgeräte Bode Forum“ Werbung gemacht. |bigeyes

Und der neue Admin überlegt noch welche forensoftware schöner ist..... Jesus Maria


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wenn da jemand Infos hat... für ne PN wäre ich auch dankbar.



Hallo,

bin auch nicht bei Facebook. Ich wäre für eine Info auch dankbar|wavey:.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lommel schrieb:


> Jetzt wird hier noch für ein „angelgeräte Bode Forum“ Werbung gemacht. |bigeyes
> 
> Und der neue Admin überlegt noch welche forensoftware schöner ist..... Jesus Maria




Nicht ganz richtig ich bin mir sicher  aber es ist ja schon eins da was fast fertig ist


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,



> So jetzt stelle ich mir wirklich eine Frage
> Gibt es hier im Forum mit über 140.000 User keinen der diese Arbeit machen kann oder sogar anders
> Sind diese 2 die einzigen hier im Netz die das schafften



Vielleicht hilft hier eine detaillierte Stellenbeschreibung |kopfkrat


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Alles mit der Zeit

Und ich bin Technik nicht Vertrieb


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Dude schrieb:


> Die bislang getroffenen Aussagen entbehren meiner Meinung nach aber jeder Professionalität, das wird auch Werbekunden nicht verborgen bleiben.



In der Danksagung seitens des Forumseigentümers ist sogar der Name des Forums falsch geschrieben. Ich denke das sagt genug über die Professionalität aus. |uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

alter schwede ... mehr comedy geht nicht.ehrlich. #6


----------



## Ndber (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hilft hier eine detaillierte Stellenbeschreibung |kopfkrat



Hab ich mir auch grad gedacht.
Nicht das ich Interesse hätte, aber eine genaue beschreibung des Aufgabenbereiches wär bestimmt nicht das schlechteste.

Alles bischen komisch hier zur Zeit.
Mal schau, ich hoff das wird wieder besser, war eigentlich immer gern hier


----------



## ayron (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

...., wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,

ich denke, als erstest werden sie das Politik & Verbandsunterforum abschaffen ..... dann kehrt Ruhe ein und jeder Freckel kann Admin und Mod machen ......


----------



## ayron (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, als Erstest werden sie das Politik & Verbandsunterforum abschaffen ..... dann kehrt Ruhe ein und jeder Freckel kann Admin und Mod machen ......




Umsonst natürlich!


----------



## sprogoe (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> hier gepostet gibts sperre!



Was ist denn daran so geheimnisvoll, oder schlimm sogar.
Ein User empfiehlt anderen interessante andere Foren und schon gibbet ´nen Maulkorb?


----------



## rustaweli (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich war froh dieses Board gefunden zu haben und nun das.
Von 100 auf 0 in wenigen Stunden.
Was für eine Farce! Das kann ja heiter werden.
Thomas und Franz : alles Gute auf Eurem weiteren Weg!


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran so geheimnisvoll, oder schlimm sogar.
> Ein User empfiehlt anderen interessante andere Foren und schon gibbet ´nen Maulkorb?



es ist und war schon immer so, dass im Forum AB  keine werbung gemacht werden darf für andere angel-foren.

noch gibts eben AB-regeln.
schreib ihm doch ne PN und frag ihn.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hab´s schon selber rausbekommen, einfach gegooglet und schon an 2. Stelle das Gesuchte gefunden.
|sagnix


----------



## Lommel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig ich bin mir sicher  aber es ist ja schon eins da was fast fertig ist



Du ich wollte dich jetzt auch gar nicht anmachen, du bist in meinen Augen jetzt auch die ärmste Sau hier.

Mit anderen Worten, wenn ich zwei Vertriebler verliere dann sorge ich schnellstmöglich für Ersatz oder stelle mich selbst ins Feuer. Einen Techniker dann den Kopf hinhalten zu lassen finde ich eine ganz schwache Nummer von deinen Chef!


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lommel schrieb:


> Und der neue Admin überlegt noch
> welche Forensoftware schöner ist..... Jesus Maria



Moin, wer ist denn der neue Admin?


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich hab es auch gefunden. Einfach Google fragen... Darf ich die Suchworte nennen?

Und wenn ich es schreibe, werd ich gesperrt? Oh weia. Schießt mal noch die letzten halbwegs aktiven User ab. 

Angesichts der Strategie zur Kommunikation kommt es darauf nicht an. 

Ich bin mehr als einmal mit Thomas aneinander geraten, ich teile deine angelpolitischen Tiraden nicht in allen Punkten. Aber trotzdem waren er und Franz die Seele von dem Laden. Das kann ja heiter werden. 

Auf jeden Fall danke an Thomas und Franz.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

suchworte sind kein link.
so einfach :m
sucht #6


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Asphaltmonster + Forum als Suchworte führte bei mir zum mutmaßlichen Ziel.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und wie Thomas zu sagen pflegte: bitte zurück zum Thema, denn darum geht es hier.


daher würde ich dem kommissarischen admin vorschlagen an geeigneter stelle einen eigenen thread zu eröffnen. des weiteren würde ich als erstes die noch aktiven mods kontaktieren um ein geordnetes vorgehen zu organisieren. die haben einen tieferen einblick als die normalen user.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Würde ja ein paar Kisten geben zum Einstand



moin moin Kai,
feierabenbier#g
hab gerade die zweite flasche auf ;-))

was gibbet bei Dir heute zu essen?

gruß Norbert


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> . die haben einen tieferen einblick als die normalen user.



Wenn man sich den kram hier anguckt fällt es schwer das zu glauben


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Tja, auch als Werbekunde haben wir nicht mehr bekommen als ihr, wenn man von einer persönlichen Mail von den beiden absieht.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal mit meinen Chefs beraten wie das weiter geht und ob wir überhaupt als Werbekunde bleiben wollen oder die nächste Möglichkeit zum kündigen nutzen.
> 
> *Ich persönlich als "asphaltmonster" bin jetzt froh, das ich mein eigenes Forum doch nicht abgemeldet habe, denn da tummeln sich ein paar alte AB-User die hier auch mal sehr aktiv waren - ob es jetzt ein grösserer Schmelztiegel für "ehemalige" wird?*



Genauso ist es Jens.#6


----------



## lute (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Mich würde mal interessieren, bleiben die beiden als normale forenmitglieder erhalten? Würde schon sinn machen, wenn das eigene projekt kein forum mehr ist.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Würde ja ein paar Kisten geben zum Einstand



Wann und wo #6


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin moin Kai,
> feierabenbier#g
> hab gerade die zweite flasche auf ;-))
> 
> ...



Denkst du wieder nur an das eine?:q:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin moin Kai,
> feierabenbier#g
> hab gerade die zweite flasche auf ;-))
> 
> ...



Zu geil ich schmeiß mich weg

Wen nobbi jetzt nicht irritiert wird, sollte in dem Menü Speck und oder Spätzle enthalten sein.

Das stärkt das Gefühl "zu Hause" zu sein#6


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den kram hier anguckt fällt es schwer das zu glauben


die mods hätten eigentlich alle schon im boot sitzen müßen, um die notstandsregierung zu gewährleisten. aufgaben und zuständigkeiten müßten schon verteilt sein. das jetzt hier eine einzelne person den kopf hinhalten muß ist eine sehr fragwürdige methode, das board zu organisieren. |motz:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bis gestern dachte ich ja, Thomas wäre der Betreiber.
Deswegen war mir dieser Abgang vollkommen unverständlich.

Inzwischen weiß ich aber, daß beide nur Angestellte waren.
Damit, und einer kleinen, uns inzwischen allen bekannten Zusatzinfo, ist aber eigentlich offensichtlich was da los war:
:mDie beiden haben still und leise im Hintergrund an einer neuen Internetpräsenz gebastelt, die in direkter Konkurrenz zum AB steht.

Der Betreiber (also Brötchengeber) hat´s mitgekriegt.

Dem bleibt in dieser Situation gar keine andere Möglichkeit, als die beiden unverzüglich fristlos rauszuschmeißen!

Das ist in meinen Augen die einzig logische Erklärung für den plötzlichen Abschied mit ein paar Sätzen und warum nicht mal eine klitzekleine Stellungnahme vom Betreiber vorbereitet war.

Und jetzt irgend ein unbeschriebenes Blatt erst mal den Kopf hinhält:
Er war wohl der einzig vertrauenswürdige, der auf die schnelle zur Verfügung stand und gleichzeitig auh noch die technischen Fähigkeiten mitbrachte.

Arme Sau!

Im Hintergrund herrscht beim Betreiber jetzt sicher die nackte Panik, weil ihn die Situation völlig unvorbereitet getroffen hat, er aber genau weiß, was er an den beiden hatte und noch keine Ahnung hat, wie er die Situation retten kann...


----------



## rustaweli (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> die mods hätten eigentlich alle schon im boot sitzen müßen, um die notstandsregierung zu gewährleisten. aufgaben und zuständigkeiten müßten .......
> ist eine sehr fragwürdige methode, das board zu organisieren. |motz:



Ist es denn überhaupt organisiert?


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Testudo schrieb:


> Zu geil ich schmeiß mich weg
> 
> Wen nobbi jetzt nicht irritiert werden sollte in dem Menü Speck und oder Spätzle enthalten sein.
> 
> Das stärkt das Gefühl "zu Hause" zu sein#6



Ja das Gefühl ..........und auch mit Kai.

der war gut ---oder nicht.
vielleicht hat er auch gute Rezepte
;-))


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBEWhL-QTo


:m

|wavey:

#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja das Gefühl ..........und auch mit Kai.
> 
> der war gut ---oder nicht.
> vielleicht hat er auch gute Rezepte
> ;-))



Gibt es Spiele, wo man eine Küche leitet? So von der Pommesbude zum 3 Sterne Lokal?

Oder gar Führe dein eigenes Fachforum beginne mit einem Twitteraccount, und führe es zu einem großen Fachforum mit mehr als 100.000 Usern. 

Halte sie immer mit Vlogs und aktuellen Themen bei der Stange und wenn die Nachfrage mal stagniert triggere sie mit konstruierten Themen......


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist es denn überhaupt organisiert?




wollte denn jemand hier den organsisierten Angler?


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Die beiden haben still und leise im Hintergrund an einer neuen Internetpräsenz gebastelt, ...


Dir sei versichert, dass dies so überhaupt gar nichts mit den Ereignissen zu tun hat, die hier das Thema sind.
Mehr ist dazu heute nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

aus Angestellten wurden also Konkurrenten. |supergri


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBEWhL-QTo
> 
> 
> :m
> ...



Immer noch James Last Biscaya.#6


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Jaa,bin aber gerad dadurch auf was gestolpert was glaubig als Worte besser passen würde.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAgJ8VEtuIA

Sie haben nicht nur einen Weg gelegt sie werden ihren Weg auch immer weiter gehen......


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ist es denn überhaupt organisiert?


natürlich, zumindest bis gestern! das forum unterliegt einer struktur und regeln. diese sind zu überwachen und ggf. korrigierend einzgreifen. das ist aufgabe des/der admins und mods. und diese organisation gilt es wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Du kannst dich ja auch einfach paar Tage zusammenreißen.
Dann brauchen se erst gar nicht einschreiten.:m


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Des ist doch *******.

Thomas ich mochte das immer wenn du meine Berichte gelesen hast. Da hat man gemerkt das Dir das Spass macht.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für die Zukunft:m


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> natürlich, zumindest bis gestern! das forum unterliegt einer struktur und regeln. diese sind zu überwachen und ggf. korrigierend einzgreifen. das ist aufgabe des/der admins und mods. und diese organisation gilt es wieder herzustellen.


Jau und bis dahin machen sich hier aufgrund von Vermutungen viele gegenseitig an.
Katze aus dem Haus und da tanzen die Mäuse ?
Sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dir sei versichert, dass dies so überhaupt gar nichts mit den Ereignissen zu tun hat, die hier das Thema sind.
> Mehr ist dazu heute nicht zu sagen.



ach kati, lass gut sein. jetzt werden messer gewetzt und alte rechnungen beglichen, nebenbei wohl auch als bewerbungsschreiben für vakante posten.

ich als Mod, fühle mich vom betreiber absolut im stich gelassen - weil sogar wir Mods keinerlei erklärung erhalten haben.

die user haben das wort...|motz:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBEWhL-QTo
> 
> 
> :m
> ...



Inzwischen wohl eher:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1Pwfnh5pc

Taugt auch eher als Ohrwurm.


----------



## LexParker2703 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Tja, auch als Werbekunde haben wir nicht mehr bekommen als ihr, wenn man von einer persönlichen Mail von den beiden absieht.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt mal mit meinen Chefs beraten wie das weiter geht und ob wir überhaupt als Werbekunde bleiben wollen oder die nächste Möglichkeit zum kündigen nutzen.
> 
> Ich persönlich als "asphaltmonster" bin jetzt froh, das ich mein eigenes Forum doch nicht abgemeldet habe, denn da tummeln sich ein paar alte AB-User die hier auch mal sehr aktiv waren - ob es jetzt ein grösserer Schmelztiegel für "ehemalige" wird?



wie professionell du doch bist omg


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dir sei versichert, dass dies so überhaupt gar nichts mit den Ereignissen zu tun hat, die hier das Thema sind.
> Mehr ist dazu heute nicht zu sagen.



Und gestern... und überhaupt... sorry Kati aber entwedet Butter bei die Fische und deine infos auspacken oder sich dezent zurück halten. Du wurdest lteA genauso überrascht wie alle anderen, also warum sollte man dann deinen Beteuerungen glauben schenken?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ich als Mod, fühle mich vom betreiber absolut im stich gelassen - weil sogar wir Mods keinerlei erklärung erhalten haben.
> 
> die user haben das wort...|motz:



Ich danke dir, dafür das du versuchst die Sache hier nicht ausufern zu lassen.

Wer sich freiwillig als Moderator bewirbt, ohne zu wissen für / mit wem er moderieren soll, ohne zu erahnen, welche Werte/ Ziele /Änderungen zukünftig angepeilt werden, kann doch als Kandidat gar nicht ernst genommen werden.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man ohnehin masochistischen Neigungen haben, um diese Arbeit auf sich zu nehmen.#r


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich glaube wir wurden alle sehr überrascht und es lässt sich nun mal nicht ändern, irgendwie ist es noch unwirklich.
Warum, weshalb, wie und warum - klar interessiert es uns, aber wollen wir es wirklich wissen?
Es ist ein gravierender Einschnitt in eine anglerische Instution über dessen Folgen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keiner eine Aussage machen kann.

Als User kann man kommen und gehen, als Kunde oder Betreiber gilt: Verträge erfüllen, Geld verdienen um Unkosten zu decken, Kunden zufrieden stellen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: es kann manchmal befreiend sein, alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden und etwas Neues zu beginnen - auf beiden Seiten.

Wo der Weg hinführt wird man sehen, lassen wir uns überraschen und der Sache Ergebnisoffen gegenüber stehen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> aber wollen wir es wirklich wissen?



JA! :m


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du wurdest lteA genauso überrascht wie alle anderen, also warum sollte man dann deinen Beteuerungen glauben schenken?


Weil das Eine eben gar nichts mit dem Anderen zu tun hat, nichts damit zu tun haben kann.
Nimm es einfach so hin; sorry.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> JA! :m


die wenigsten werden hier wohl nicht neugierig sein, mich eingeschlossen. |wavey:


----------



## Mittelhesse (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Guten Abend Anglerboard. 
Ich lese hier sehr viel. 
Beiträge habe ich nicht so viele. 
Aber egal, Thomas und Franz haben eine suuuuper Arbeit hier geleistet. Der Betreiber hat ja die Forumregeln aufgestellt. 
Da ist es verboten politisch zu diskutieren. ( Wenn es nicht um das Angeln geht).
Aber politisch gesehen kann man Fischereipolitik und andere politische Einstellungen / Entscheidungen nicht von einander trennen. Deshalb könnte es Sinn machen ein Netzwerk aufzubauen wo diese Diskusionen möglich sind. Und Einfluss zu haben, auf diese vielen schwachsinnigen Regeln. 
Wie viele Mitglieder / regestrierte User hat das Anglerboard eigentlich? 
Schönen Abend aus Mittelhessen|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> So jetzt stelle ich mir wirklich eine Frage
> Gibt es hier im Forum mit über 140.000 User keinen der diese Arbeit machen kann oder sogar anders
> Sind diese 2 die einzigen hier im Netz die das schafften
> 
> ...





Als die beiden zum letzten Videodreh be mir warn hatten wir nur ca. 3-4 Stunden Zeit, weil da das AB "unbewacht" war. Hat mich und die beiden furchtbar genervt alles schnell schnell abdrehn zu müssen und nicht die Zeit genießen zu können, weil man die Arbeit im Nacken hat. Da hängt ja auch rechtlich was dran als Anbieter, sollte jemand zum Beispiel illegale Webseiten und Inhalte verbreiten hängt man mit drin.

Denkst du das tut sich jemand freiwillig an? Viel Spaß dabei.



Ich hab gestern mit Thomas telefoniert und kenne die Grunde, mich aber zu stillschweigen verpflichtet.
Ich hätte es an deren Stelle genauso gemacht und kann die Entscheidung nachvollziehen.

Ich finds aber ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, dass jetzt jemand eingesetzt wird, der ständig mit der neuen Forensoftware anfängt und sich um Schadensbegrenzung bemüht, was aber so gar nicht gelingt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THr199VxiLY


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ich als Mod, fühle mich vom betreiber absolut im stich gelassen - weil sogar wir Mods keinerlei erklärung erhalten haben.
> 
> die user haben das wort...|motz:



Was soll User sagen..ausser das Du damit schlicht und ergreifend Recht hast und zu diesem, das Moderationsteam betreffende Kommunikationsdesaster hier wohl Mehrheitlich offene Türen einrennen wirst. 

Machts leider nicht schöner, ich weiß..


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

140000 sind eh Schmarren. Man findet unzählige Profile die seit Jahren nicht mehr online waren. Sieht aber bessrr aus als 1000


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ach kati, lass gut sein. jetzt werden messer gewetzt und alte rechnungen beglichen, nebenbei wohl auch als bewerbungsschreiben für vakante posten.
> 
> ich als Mod, fühle mich vom betreiber absolut im stich gelassen - weil sogar wir Mods keinerlei erklärung erhalten haben.
> 
> die user haben das wort...|motz:


Da Du der Post indirekt auf meinen Beitrag verweist:
Sei Dir sicher, daß ich mit keinem der beiden eine Rechnung offen habe und auch ganz sicher kein Messer wetze!
Und als Mod bewerben werde ich mich schon dreimal nicht!!!

Ich seh den Weggang der beiden als schweren Verlust und das AB wird ohne sie nicht mehr das selbe sein.

DIESE Art von Abgang, finde ich jedoch sehr befremdlich.
Auch, oder gerade weil, gestern ja offensichtlich wurde, daß es auch Euch MODs genauso eiskalt erwischt hat.
Wenigsten Ihr hättet m.M. von den beiden eine kurze private Mitteilung, was da los ist verdient gehabt.
Hättet ihr die bekommen, wären einige Äußerungen sich so nicht gefallen.

Nach meiner Lebenserfahrung läßt das halt eigentlich nur den Schluß zu, daß da eben zewi fristlose Kündigungen ausgesprochen wurden.
Von wem auch immer.
Ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht, spielt auch keine Rolle.

Bei einer regularen Kündigung verläuft sowas nicht soooo kopflos...

Das geschilderte Szenario ist halt sehr naheliegend (daß gebastelt wurde, steht ja wohl ausser Frage) und würde dieses Chaos erklären.
War aber natürlich reine Spekulation.

Was wirklich gelaufen ist wird wohl, außer den unmittelbar Beteiligten, niemals jemand erfahren.
Nur die jeweilige subjektive Sicht der einzelnen Personen.


Ich wünsche den beiden jedenfalls viel Erfolg bei dem was sie jetzt vorhaben (und erst mal einen wohlverdienten und ruhigen Urlaub).
Aber auch denen, die das AB jetzt leiten sollen (und dann erstmal eine Suppe auslöffeln dürfen, die sie sich selbst nicht eingebrockt haben).

Egal wer der Betreiber ist und wieviel der verbockt hat.
Wäre einfach schade um das AB als Gesamtheit seiner Mitglieder!


----------



## Megalodon1 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wie kann ich mich auch vom Forum verabschieden, sprich Profil löschen?


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich finds aber ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, dass jetzt jemand eingesetzt wird, der ständig mit der neuen Forensoftware anfängt und sich um Schadensbegrenzung bemüht, was aber so gar nicht gelingt.


das wird noch heiter. lorddoki arbeitet laut seinem aktualisiertem profil im dreischichtsystem und hat nebenbei noch ein gewerbe laufen. lösungsorientierte voraussetzungen sind das beim derzeitigen stand nicht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Mit jeder Minute empfinde ich uns/mich/das Forum mehr im Stich gelassen.
Egal was vorgefallen ist, eine kurze Stellungnahme des Betreibers wäre bis jetzt durchaus drin gewesen. 

Und sorry aber das vorgeschobene Hansel tut mir eigentlich nur leid.
Der Betreiber schweigt sich aus und der arme Tropf, der aber auch nur sporadisch mal da ist, soll es richten. 

Es stinkt alles sehr nach Abschied. 

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mich auch vom Forum verabschieden, sprich Profil löschen?



Das kannst du doch selber, in dem du deine Daten löscht.

OK, ist nicht so spektakulär, aber geht.


----------



## Megalodon1 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

O.k., danke! Suchte nach nem "Profil löschen" Link


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mich auch vom Forum verabschieden, sprich Profil löschen?



Stand hier auf den ersten Seiten irgendwo. 

Email an: Redaktion@anglerboard.de

Anschließend kommt eine Email zurück, ob das auch wirklich gewollt ist, diese bestätigen dann wird durch den Admin gelöscht.

Wer allerdings aktuell hier als Admin fungiert ist mir leider nicht bekannt.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...
> DIESE Art von Abgang, finde ich jedoch sehr befremdlich.
> Auch, oder gerade weil, gestern ja offensichtlich wurde, daß es auch Euch MODs genauso eiskalt erwischt hat.
> Wenigsten Ihr hättet m.M. von den beiden eine kurze private Mitteilung, was da los ist verdient gehabt.
> Hättet ihr die bekommen, wären einige Äußerungen sich so nicht gefallen...



ich gebe dir recht, auch wenn du in einem punkt falsch liegst:

*Franz und Thomas haben mich und wohl auch die anderen mods informiert und um stillschweigen gebeten.
außerdem ist es nicht deren aufgabe, hier statements abzugeben. 

schmerzlichst wird der betreiber vermisst.

dieser mangel an respekt vor den usern und den mods, die jahrelang hier unbezahlte kärrnerarbeit geleistet, ist nicht zu verstehen und nicht hinzunehmen.

*btw: ein gewisses mitgefühl mit Lorddoki will ich nicht verhehlen.


----------



## hans albers (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> *schmerzlichst wird der betreiber vermisst.*




...#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBEWhL-QTo
> 
> 
> :m
> ...



Bald muss ich in psychologische Behandlung :q


----------



## Xianeli (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Soooo dann sag ich auch mal was dazu. 

Erstmal danke an Thomas und Franz, bin zwar nicht so lange dabei aber finde ihr habt das echt super gemacht :m 

Zur Situation: 

Kann das ganze Theater hier nicht ganz verstehen. Ja Thomas und Franz waren die Admins und haben alles geleitet, das auch sehr gut und darüber hinaus noch viel mehr. Ich finde es auch schade ABER: lebt das Forum nicht hauptsächlich vom Austausch von Informationen unter uns Anglern ? Um uns Tipps, Ratschläge, Ideen und anderes von anderen Mitgliedern zu bekommen und im gegenzug anderen zu helfen?  

Natürlich wäre ein klares Statement die höflichere Form. Allerdings kann ich es auch verstehen wenn stillschweigen bewart wird. 

Spekulieren hin oder her... Die Wahrheit kennen nur wenige. Irgendwelche Theorien wie was gelaufen sein könnte oder wieso, weshalb, warum bringen rein garnichts außer noch mehr unmut.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ich gebe dir recht, auch wenn du in einem punkt falsch liegst:
> 
> *Franz und Thomas haben mich und wohl auch die anderen mods informiert und um stillschweigen gebeten.
> außerdem ist es nicht deren aufgabe, hier statements abzugeben.
> ...


Sorry das ich den assoziationsblaster an habe:
Haben deswegen du und andere schon vor Tagen den Userstatus auf "heimatlos" geändert?


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Der Betreiber ist einfach feige, um auch nur ein kurzes Statement abzugeben, was eigentlich los ist. Und zwei arme Mitarbeiter (ob nun haup- oder ehrenamtlich) baden die Scheixxe aus, die andere verzapft haben.


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bald muss ich in psychologische Behandlung :q




Ach wat,stell dir einfach vor Tonne 5 das Lied dudelt und die Rute ist Halbkreis....

:m:vik:


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> schmerzlichst wird der betreiber vermisst.
> 
> dieser mangel an respekt vor den usern und den mods, die jahrelang hier unbezahlte kärrnerarbeit geleistet, ist nicht zu verstehen und nicht hinzunehmen.[/B]


laut impressum ist ein gewisser martin lahme der betreiber. dort ist auch dessen mailadresse aufgeführt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



vermesser schrieb:


> Der Betreiber ist einfach feige, um auch nur ein kurzes Statement abzugeben, was eigentlich los ist. Und zwei arme Mitarbeiter (ob nun haup- oder ehrenamtlich) baden die Scheixxe aus, die andere verzapft haben.



feige? Er soll ja nicht gegen unsere besten fünf boxen, es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn er mal sagt was er nun vorhat.

Selbst wenn er noch keinen Plan hat, wäre es sinnvoll Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> Ach wat,stell dir einfach vor Tonne 5 das Lied dudelt und die Rute ist Halbkreis....
> 
> :m:vik:



Dann bekomme ich Ärger mit der Anti-Angel-Babs


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> laut impressum ist ein gewisser martin lahme der betreiber. dort ist auch dessen mailadresse aufgeführt.




Martin Lahme war schon immer der Betreiber und hat dieses Forum seinerzeit gegründet.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Martin Lahme war schon immer der Betreiber und hat dieses Forum seinerzeit gegründet.


und daher auch der direkte ansprechpartner in der momentanen situation. wenn ich nichts verpasst habe, gibt es derzeit "nur" einen technischen admin, den ich um seine position nicht beneide.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Martin Lahme war schon immer der Betreiber und hat dieses Forum seinerzeit gegründet.




Jajaja....ist bekannt.

Aber wo ist er jetzt und warum schreibt er hier nichts zur Sache?

Lorddoki ???
Du hast doch Kontakt zu ihm ???
Wat isn da los ???


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ich erlaube mir mal nen lehrer von mir zu zitieren:
> 
> "Du hast keine Ahnung und die auch nur unvollkommen"


#6#6#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

hier in der Unterschrift des Briefes, steht doch ganz klar wer hier jetzt der Ansprechpartner ist.
Da steht doch nicht i.A. unterschrieben, da steht ganz klar i.V. unterschrieben.
Somit sollte der Ansprechpartner für alle Markus Pfeil sein.


----------



## TurusUkko (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und wer ist das?


----------



## wilhelm (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

*Achtung, wer Sarkasmus findet....ja ihr wisst schon.*|kopfkrat Das scheint ein Trick zu sein....so gut war das Board lange nicht mehr besucht.Gibt ordentlich Klicks.|kopfkrat

Ich glaube der Lord ist nur das Bauernopfer das|kopfkrat uns ein bisschen was eigentlich???


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Is ja wie in alten Zeiten hier grade....
In Anlehnung an längst vergessene Threads müsste ich jetzt Chips und Bier holen :vik:


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



TurusUkko schrieb:


> Und wer ist das?



die Frage kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten.
Ist für mich auch nicht wichtig. 
Das AB ist noch da, und ich kann das machen, wes wegen ich hier unterwegs bin.
Mich mit Anglern austauschen.


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Is ja wie in alten Zeiten hier grade....
> In Anlehnung an längst vergessene Threads müsste ich jetzt Chips und Bier holen :vik:



:vik::vik::vik:

Stimmt allerdings, sonst wars hier ja leider sehr ruhig hier in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Da steht doch nicht i.A. unterschrieben, da steht ganz klar i.V. unterschrieben.



Können wir denn sicher sein, dass er i.V. von i.A. unterscheiden kann, wenn er den Namen des Unternehmen in dem Schreiben falsch schreibt?|kopfkrat


----------



## TurusUkko (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Einer musste sicher gehen, der andere ist aus Solidarität mit....


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Naja, man weiß es nicht!
Ob sie es selber wissen?

Schön wäre " ppa"
Dann könnte man rechtlich daran....


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Können wir denn sicher sein, dass er i.V. von i.A. unterscheiden kann, wenn er den Namen des Unternehmen in dem Schreiben falsch schreibt?|kopfkrat



ist nicht wichtig für mich.
Was für mich zählt, dass die Moderatoren die Sache hier jetzt wuppen und das AB wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser bringen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Is ja wie in alten Zeiten hier grade....
> In Anlehnung an längst vergessene Threads müsste ich jetzt Chips und Bier holen :vik:



Servus Steffen #g

stimmt, aber keine Chips, wir wollten doch dabei einen Kormoran grillen :m


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich empfehle ja in solchen Situs. immer James Last.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> die Frage kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantworten.
> Ist für mich auch nicht wichtig.
> Das AB ist noch da, und ich kann das machen, wes wegen ich hier unterwegs bin.
> Mich mit Anglern austauschen.



Recht hat er der Knurri #6


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Der Unterschreiber ist mp72 hier im Forum. 
Hatte gestern noch Modstatus....heute nicht mehr.

Hatte ich aber schonmal geschrieben.....


----------



## Wegberger (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,



> Der Unterschreiber ist mp72 hier im Forum.
> Hatte gestern noch Modstatus....heute nicht mehr.



Dat ging ja mal "Pfeil-Schnell" .... aber der Name "Lahme" scheint Programm zu sein ....


----------



## geomujo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Also wenn sich jetzt über Namen lustig gemacht wird, dann hört für mich der Spass auf!
Bitte reißt euch mal zusammen - seinen Namen sucht man sich für gewöhnlich nicht selbst aus.


----------



## Nuesse (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ja in solchen Situs. immer James Last.....



Das hilft wirklich ,läuft seit gestern in Endlosschleife .Danke dafür #6

Herrlich


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> ich gebe dir recht, auch wenn du in einem punkt falsch liegst:
> 
> *Franz und Thomas haben mich und wohl auch die anderen mods informiert und um stillschweigen gebeten.
> außerdem ist es nicht deren aufgabe, hier statements abzugeben.
> ...


OK, wenn das so ist nehm ich natürlich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!

Das mit dem Stillschweigen ist in so einer Situation ja sowieso Ehrensache!
Versteh ich also voll und ganz, wenn ihr dazu nix sagt.

Eine etwas persönlicher Verabschiedung vom "Fußvolk" wär aber trotzdem wünschenswert gewesen...


Wie auch immer:
Das hier noch keinerlei Statement vom Betreiber abgegeben wurde ist mir unbegreiflich!
Das wird er sicher noch schmerzlich bereuen...

Na ja, vielleicht hat er sich angesichts der Lage mit ein, zwei Flaschen Schnaps Mut angetrunken und liegt noch unterm Tisch.

Lorddoki zähle ich inzwischen auch zu den unschuldigen Opfern der Geschichte:
Er wurde sicher nur überredet, 
"das mal kurz für ein paar Tage zu übernehmen. Du kennst Dich ja mit sowas aus!" 
und hatte keine Ahnung auf was er sich da einläßt und nur den Prügelknaben spielen soll.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Was sagen denn die beiden von mir hochgeschätzten Boardis Andal und Franky (hat auch kein Benutzerbild mehr) zu dieser Sache ?
 Die Meinung von euch alten Haudegen würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ist nicht wichtig für mich.
> Was für mich zählt, dass die Moderatoren die Sache hier jetzt wuppen und das AB wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser bringen.



der lotse ist an board..........brauchen wir noch einen käpten.


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Er könnte aber auch Board Mod bekommen no Problem
> Anglerboard Treffen müssen wieder stattfinden mehr für die Community halt
> Ich bin streamer auf twitch und habe auch große Foren betrieben die es immer noch gibt
> Eine starke Community ist das A und O im Netz
> ...


Satzzeichen machen das Leben leichter. Dazu bedarf es keinen magister artium.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die beiden von mir hochgeschätzten Boardis Andal und Franky (hat auch kein Benutzerbild mehr) zu dieser Sache ?
> Die Meinung von euch alten Haudegen würde mich sehr interessieren.



Franky der lecker kocht , war glaube ich 2002 auch mal dabei als Mod???


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Franky der lecker kocht , war glaube ich 2002 auch mal dabei als Mod???



nicht nur das, er ist auch noch Werder-Fan:vik:


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Satzzeichen machen das Leben leichter. Dazu bedarf es keinen magister artium.




Ja dann will ich mal seh'n, wenn man an einer Maschine steht und muss Sachen auf Palette absetzen und nebenbei einen Roman schreiben.

Aber alles klar kein Problem achte ich dann drauf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ja in solchen Situs. immer James Last.....



Du machst mich fertig :vik:


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich mal seh'n, wenn man an einer Maschine steht und muss Sachen auf Palette absetzen und nebenbei einen Roman schreiben.
> 
> Aber alles klar kein Problem achte ich dann drauf.


Nicht böse gemeint, hift aber ungemein, Inhalte/Sachverhalte  besser zu verstehen.


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

James Last?
|bigeyes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7leQB_Oe_k

Das Lied hatten wir zu dritt in Endlosschleife ein halbes Jahr gehört und dabei tatenlos aus dem Fenster geblickt.
Vorher wurde ein IT-Projekt gekillt.
Die Verantwortlichen hatten Muffensausen gekriegt aufgrund der Kosten für uns Drei.
Aber aus dem Fenster gucken war dann OK - das waren ja auch keine Projektkosten.
|uhoh:

Ist schon einige Jahre her, aber immer, wenn etwas nicht klappt, dann höre ich diese Musik....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich mal seh'n, wenn man an einer Maschine steht und muss Sachen auf Palette absetzen und nebenbei einen Roman schreiben.
> 
> Aber alles klar kein Problem achte ich dann drauf.



Dann lass das hier doch einfach sein. 
Ich denke mal du hast dich da nur zu etwas überreden lassen.
Ohne zu wissen was auf dich zukommt. Du bist das kleine Bauernopfer  und der Boardbetreiber lacht sich ins Fäustchen  und erfreut sich an den Klickzahlen.

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ach was Lars...bevor dann evtl. bald wirklich das letzte Knicklicht aus geht,schweife ich noch mal in Erinnerungen..Eimertröööt,Kuhwiesenwallertröööt,C&R,usw usw.

Ein Admin/Terrier Namens Thomas der jeder Sau das fürchten lehren würde und in Deutscheland mehr erreicht hat als andere in 40 Jahren..... und viele User die alle das gleiche wollen .....= Angeln!

Bin jetzt seit 2003 dabei (damals anderer nick) und bereue keine Sekunde dieser Zeit hier im AB.....

Thomas wird fehlen Franz auch aber wie schon gesagt nach Regen kommt Sonne und der harte Kern hat eh Whatse und co. und wird sich ganz sicher nicht aus'n Augen verlieren.

Bis dahin empfehle ich euch hört weiter James Last lest im Eimertröööt und genießt die Zeit am Wasser und wo auch immer....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gl6UilAa5M



|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wird ja immer peinlicher


----------



## Lorddoki (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Dann lass das hier doch einfach sein.
> Ich denke mal du hast dich da nur zu etwas überreden lassen.
> Ohne zu wissen was auf dich zukommt. Du bist das kleine Bauernopfer  und der Boardbetreiber lacht sich ins Fäustchen  und erfreut sich an den Klickzahlen.
> 
> Grüsse aus Berlin




*Ich liebe neue Herausforderungen*


----------



## Ørret (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335842

Oh ha....das Anglerboard Team meldet sich!
Wie nichtssagend ist das denn?
Ne Übergangszeit bis zum.28......zeigt deutlich das die Trennung wohl ziemlich unverhofft kam sonst bräuchte man ja nicht so eine lange Zeitspanne.


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

zu viel forum, zu wenig angeln.
genau der richtige zeitpunkt dies zu ändern.:m


----------



## Kanaleristo (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wie nichtssagend ist das denn?



Das ist sogar weniger als nichts. #d


----------



## sprogoe (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wenn ich so recht überlege, war die ganze Aktion ev. doch nicht plötzlich und unerwartet?
Der Post Nr. 2 gibt mir zu denken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334190


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ALLES WIRD GUT1
Endlich hat sich die Führung gemeldet

:mEs lebt also doch!

Bei soviel Herzlichkeit wird einem gleich ganz warm in der Hose...:l

Jetzt werden wir sogar gesiezt.

Na ja, bis zum 28. können sie sich ja mal über die Gepflogenheiten in Foren einlesen, dann werden sie vielleicht auch wissen, das man das auch als Beleidigung empfinden kann...

ohmannohmannonmannohmannohmannn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#d#d#d#d#d:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Deep Down (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Das richtet sich vorrangig an die Geschäftspartner!


----------



## nostradamus (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Würde ja ein paar Kisten geben zum Einstand



Sag das nicht zu laut |bla:


----------



## lute (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Auf Facebook hat Thomas geäußert, dass er nicht gefeuert wurde, sondern gegangen ist, so wie es auch hier verkündet wurde.
Wirklich wundern tut es mich nicht, hält man sich vor Augen, was er für eine enorme Arbeit auf sich genommen hat. 

Fast rund um die Uhr jedes noch so belanglose Posting lesen, moderieren und administrieren, recherchieren und verfassen, durch halb Deutschland karren um Videos mit den Werbepartnern und Forenmitgliedern abzudrehen, stehts in der Szene up to date bleiben usw.
Ich bezweifel, dass man ihm für diese harte Arbeit ein angemessenes Gehalt gezahlt hat und somit war es nach rund 18 Jahren sicher keine leichte Entscheidung, vielleicht aber die richtige für ihn. 
Vielleicht war das Gehalt auch so gut, dass er sich nun ein bisschen zurück nehmen will um sich so langsam an das Leben als Rentner zu gewöhnen :m

Ein wenig wundert mich, dass die Verabschiedung so herzlos rüber gekommen ist, war man doch irgendwo eine kleine Familie und sich teilweise vertraut, zumindest ein großer Teil der langjährigen und aktiven Mitglieder kennt den jeweils anderen recht gut und weiß ziemlich genau, wie der Gegenüber tickt.
Besonders Thomas kannte alle seine Pappenheimer.
Aber auch hierfür wird er sicher seine Gründe haben und ich sehe keinen Grund, ihm das nachzusehen. 

Freuen wir uns lieber darüber, dass er uns auch in der Zukunft öffentlich erhalten bleibt, wenn auch nicht zwingend auf dieser Plattform.


Das Forum steht nun sicher vor seiner schwersten Aufgabe seit der Gründung und ein kleiner Einbruch ist durch aus zu erwarten. Es wird mit Sicherheit etwas ruhiger werden als es vor kurzem noch war, aber sollte das AB in weiteren 18 Jahren immer noch existieren, wird sich kaum noch jemand dran erinnern, wer dieser Moderator namens Thomas war, geschweige denn ihn vermissen.

Die Betreiber haben den Verlust durch den Abgang der beiden sicherlich stark unterschätzt, sonst hätte man sich besser darauf vorbereitet. Das sieht man an den anderen geführten Foren aus der Szene des Betreibers, die allesamt keine Seele haben und als Selbstläufer nebenbei laufen. Die haben halt keinen Thomas. Das hätte sich vermeiden lassen, wenn man sich mit der Kuh die man täglich milkt  auch mal beschäftigt hätte.

P.S. @ Technik: Ich mag das aktuelle Design sehr.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich mal seh'n, wenn man an einer Maschine steht und muss Sachen auf Palette absetzen und nebenbei einen Roman schreiben.
> 
> Aber alles klar kein Problem achte ich dann drauf.



Wen interessiert es, an welcher Maschine Du stehst, wann und wo und wie oft Du irgendwelche Sachen auf Paletten absetzen musst ?? Schon gar nicht interessiert es , dass Du nebenbei noch einen Roman schreiben willst #d
Das ist Dein Privatkram.
Und ansonsten, 
Du hast im letzen Satz wieder alle Satzzeichen vergessen....
Trotz der Ankündigung auf Besserung |uhoh:

Geh in Dich...................und bleib am Besten drin...........

Sehr nachdenkliche Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Wegberger (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,

es ist doch schnuppe oder auch völlig egal wie es abgelaufen ist.

Fakt (aus meiner Sicht) ist, das es das Forum so wie wir es kennen nicht mehr geben wird. Wie auch ? Die verbands- und angelpolitische Dorn im Fleisch der Verbanditen & Co. ist nicht mehr an Board.

Was kommt ? Keine Ahnung.

Wird es interesanter ? Kaum zu glauben.

Und sich jetzt an technischen Updates aufzuhängen .... braucht kein Angler ... ansonsten wäre die Kiste hier schon vor Jahren Tod gewesen.


----------



## lute (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es ist doch schnuppe oder auch völlig egal wie es abgelaufen ist.


Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob das beste Pferd geschlachtet wurde oder weggelaufen ist. Daraus läßt sich einiges für die Zukunft erahnen.


Wegberger schrieb:


> Fakt (aus meiner Sicht) ist, das es das Forum so wie wir es kennen nicht mehr geben wird. Wie auch ? Die verbands- und angelpolitische Dorn im Fleisch der Verbanditen & Co. ist nicht mehr an Board.


Daran besteht kein Zweifel, nur können wir davon ausgehen, dass uns das AB erhalten bleibt und das größte Board dieser Art in der Szene bleiben wird, da man das Pferd nicht geschlachtet hat. 


Wegberger schrieb:


> Was kommt ? Keine Ahnung.
> Wird es interesanter ? Kaum zu glauben.


Abwarten, zur Zeit ein eher überflüssiges Diskussionsthema


Wegberger schrieb:


> Und sich jetzt an technischen Updates aufzuhängen .... braucht kein Angler ... ansonsten wäre die Kiste hier schon vor Jahren Tod gewesen.


Ich denke sogar, dass ein neues Design nach hinten losgehen kann. Ich finde viele Foren sind durch moderne Designs total unübersichtlich und unnötig kompliziert geworden.
Das aktuelle ist übersichtlich, läßt sich stundenlang ohne Augenkrebs lesen und ist einfach zu bedienen. 
Auch mein Smartphone macht mit dem original Design so gut wie keine Probleme. #c


----------



## Wingsuiter (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Also ich habe aus externen Quellen gehört, das Thomas jetzt Undercover geht und sich bei Peta und Co einschleust, um die Organisationen von Innen zu zerstören #6

 Insofern Danke an Thomas und Franz, ihr habt das Board zu dem gemacht, was es war und insbesondere Thomas, ohne dich hätte ich mich wohl nie mit Angelpolitik beschäftigt.
 Wir haben uns zwar noch nie kennen gelernt, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.

 Und auch wenn ich nicht immer deiner Meinung war und fand, dass es oft die Themen in Politik abrutschten, bleibt uns bitte als das letzte angelpolitische Bollwerk vor Berlin erhalten


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,

 auch von mir einen Herzlichen Dank an Franz und Thomas für die vergangen Jahre und die vielen Streitbaren Denkanstöße der beiden. 

 Gerade diese Beiträge und das dieses Forum eine Bastion der freien Meinungsäußerung in der Forenwelt war hat das Forum zu dem gemacht was es ist. Und waren auch für mich der Grund lange Zeit mitzulesen und irgendwann auch mitzumachen. 

 Ich denke aber nicht das der weggang der beiden der Untergang des Forums seien muss. Habe das jetzt schon mehrfach erlebt das der Weggang von Urgesteinen zum Verkünden vom Untergang führte und 2 Jahre später war vieles Besser und weniges schlechter. War bei uns im Verein beim Vorstandswechsel nach 30 Jahren auch so, und nun stehen wir stärker und besser da als jemals zu vor. 

 Also abwarten, beobachten und in 2-6 Monaten schauen wie es dann aussieht.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## SimonHH (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Habe das jetzt schon mehrfach erlebt das der Weggang von Urgesteinen zum Verkünden vom Untergang führte und 2 Jahre später war vieles Besser und weniges schlechter. War bei uns im Verein beim Vorstandswechsel nach 30 Jahren auch so, und nun stehen wir stärker und besser da als jemals zu vor.



bist du beim HSV ??? :q:q:q


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Seit dem Jahr 2002 (!) bin ich nun hier im AB !
Damals war es noch eine kleine, überschaubare Angelegenheit.

Dann wurde das AB immer größer, unübersichtlicher, und es gab kaum noch Themen die nicht schon hundert mal durchgekaut worden sind.
Das lesen wurde immer uninteressanter und mühseliger !

Einzig der Angelpolitische Teil der von Thomas "befeuert" wurde lies mich immer wieder hier rein schauen.

Und die Angeltechnischen Bereiche wurden immer kleiner (uninteressanter).
Viele der Norwegenangler gingen und gründeten ihr eigenes (Fach)Forum.
Die Meerforellenangler haben ein eigenes Forum !
Ich selbst habe ein Forum für Kayakangler gegründet ...

Wenn ich daran denke wie gut allein diese drei Bereiche früher im AB frequentiert waren, und wie tot sie im Vergleich dazu momentan hier sind , dann denke ich die Zukunft der Angelforen liegt in der Themenspezialisierung !

Das AB hat sich in meinen Augen zu breit aufgestellt und dadurch an Übersichtlichkeit verloren !
Viele der alten Mitglieder haben schon vor langer Zeit das AB verlassen und ich treffe sie in anderen Foren.

Auch wenn ich in der Vergangenheit öfter mal mit Thomas aneinander geraten bin bin ich froh das er sein "Steckenpferd" Angelpolitik wohl weiter verfolgen wird ! 
Ich werde mich dann eben da auf dem laufenden halten und noch weniger Grund haben hier im AB vorbei zu schauen !

*@Franz und Thomas : Alles gute ! Ihr werdet weiterhin Spuren hinterlassen !!!*

.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335842

Verdammt nochmal, wo ist der F*** You!!!! Button?

Geht es bitte noch ein wenig unpersönlicher und dafür noch ein wenig mehr geschäftlich?

Aber nicht schlecht, in so kurzer Zeit solch ein ausuferndes Schriftstück aufzusetzen. 

Verärgerte Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## hecht99 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin erinnert mich die Diskussion mittlerweile an den Thread über die Profiligapartie Hänel / Wilde! 

 Ich finde es komisch, dass weder Franz noch Thomas auch nur ein paar Wörter mehr verlauten lassen. Ebenso finde ich es seltsam, was der Betreiber hier abzieht!

 Auf der anderen Seite könnte sich auch eine Riesenchance ergeben, wieder mehr Struktur ins Board zu bringen und zu alte Themen einfach zu löschen! Dann kann auch wieder diskutiert werden ohne das jemand auf ein Thema von 2006 verweißt, obwohl die dort empfohlenen Gerätschaften o. Ä. gar nicht mehr existieren!

 Es sollte halt im Moment dann mehr gemacht werden als das ganze nur zu verwalten!


----------



## oberfranke (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@TrimmiBerlin und hecht99 
 Da gebe ich euch beiden absolut recht. 

 @ die Neuen Mods, Betreiber, Admins, Federführenden oder wie ihr euch seht oder für was ihr euch haltet. Ihr habt den Start so was von völlig vers...t. 
 Der Letzte schaltet bitte das Licht aus.


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ich möchte jetzt endlich Klarheit statt Wahrheit... was ist passiert?


----------



## racoon (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

In dem 'Brief' sind doch drei zusätzliche Emailadressen genannt, an die man sich wenden kann, sofern denn Klarheit und Wahrheit gewünscht wird. Allerdings ist davon auszugehen, dass keinerlei Interna bekannt gegeben werden (wieso auch). Und das Thomas und Franz hier sich nicht äußern, das wird wohl seine Gründe haben. Hätten sie sich freiwillig und im Guten getrennt, dann wären sie hier wohl als normale User im Thread und würden Stellung nehmen.
Und da sie das nicht machen, sollte sich jeder der hier schreiben kann ein Bild machen können und eins und eins zusammen zählen.


----------



## TurusUkko (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Warum ruft ihn keiner an?


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



TurusUkko schrieb:


> Warum ruft ihn keiner an?



Probiers doch


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Was ist eigentlich mit der Seite angeltreff.org?
Das steht der Thomas noch im Impressum drin?

Gehört aber auch dem M.Lahme

Registrant Name: MLIT Netzwerktechnik
Registrant Organization:
Registrant Street: Am Vockeroth 27
Registrant City: Jesberg
Registrant State/Province:
Registrant Postal Code: 34632
Registrant Country: DE
Registrant Phone: +49.66959129340
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax: +49.66959129343
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: h3233144@domains.namespace4you.com
Registry Admin ID: C169962785-LROR
Admin Name: Martin Lahme
Admin Organization: MLIT Netzwerktechnik
Admin Street: Am Vockeroth 27
Admin City: Jesberg
Admin State/Province:
Admin Postal Code: 34632
Admin Country: DE
Admin Phone: +49.66959129340
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax: +49.66959129343
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: martin.lahme@mlit-online.de

Norwegen-Portal.de - genau das gleiche


----------



## Wegberger (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Hallo,

auf der andere Seite könnte man auch Thomas & Franz verstehen .... bei so einem Delittantenladen, wie sich das jetzt darstellt ..... da würde ich auch den Hut nehmen. :q


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht.
Zwei Admins sind gegangen...na und?
Das diese sehr wahrscheinlich mit netzwerk-angeln.de weiter machen werden, ist doch erfreulich.
Dieses Forum (und zig andere) ist doch nicht abhängig von irgendwelchen Admins!
Ein Forum lebt doch nur von den Beiträgen der User. 
Ein Admin ist doch nur dazu da, dass die ganzen Beiträge sich im rechtlichen Rahmen bewegen. 
Wie oft wurde gegen Thomas & Co gemeckert und gepöbelt?
Wie oft wurden seine Beiträge seziert, diskutiert,  geliket/ gedisst und was weiß ich?
Niemand, wirklich niemand ist unersetzlich. 
Es ist immer ein schmerzlicher Verlust, wenn eine bekannte, geliebte und verhasste Person "von uns " geht. Aber es geht weiter! 
Vor knapp 4 Jahren starb Auwa Thiemann. Das war ein Aufschrei hier im Forum.....und heute? 
Andere Menschen haben seinen Platz eingenommen.
Auch so wird es mit dem AB kommen. Erhaltet dieses Forum!
Wandert nicht ab zur oberflächlichen Community Names Facebook. 
Heute geschriebene Beiträge sind morgen schon wieder weg. Nehmt ein wenig von Thoma's Gedanken mit ans Wasser. 
Löchert und piekt Eure Vereine und Verbände ! Hinterfragt Entscheidungen und nehmt Einschränkungen nicht hin.
Noch was zu seinem Abschied: was habt ihr denn erwartet? Dass er jedem die Hand drückt oder ne Runde Kaffee ausgibt?
Er hat geschrieben dass er aufhört- reicht doch. Gründe -egal ob private oder Geschäftliche- gehen keinen etwas an.
Man sieht sich immer zwei mal im Leben. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass wir noch was von Thomas & Franz hören werden.


----------



## DUSpinner (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht.
> Zwei Admins sind gegangen...na und?
> Das diese sehr wahrscheinlich mit netzwerk-angeln.de weiter machen werden, ist doch erfreulich.
> Dieses Forum (und zig andere) ist doch nicht abhängig von irgendwelchen Admins!
> ...


 
 #6 Vollste Zustimmung.
 Ich dachte auch, dass Thomas Eigentümer dieses kommerziellen Forums wäre und von daher je mehr Klicks um so mehr Kohle in Form von Werbeeinnahmen. |kopfkrat
 Mir gingen und gehen die vielen Nichtangelthemen sehr auf den Nerv, zumal einige auch noch sinnfrei sind. Klar man braucht sie nicht zu lesen aber im Kontext zum v.g. Absatz aus Sicht dieser Plattform verständlich...


----------



## SFVNOR (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht.
> Zwei Admins sind gegangen...na und?
> Das diese sehr wahrscheinlich mit netzwerk-angeln.de weiter machen werden, ist doch erfreulich.
> Dieses Forum (und zig andere) ist doch nicht abhängig von irgendwelchen Admins!
> ...



Moin Moin,

|good:

und ganz ehrlich gesagt kann ich auf die Oberlehrerhafte und überhebliche Art und Weise von Thomas F. gerne verzichten. 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Gast (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> |good:
> und ganz ehrlich gesagt kann ich auf die Oberlehrerhafte und überhebliche Art und Weise von Thomas F. gerne verzichten.
> Gruß,
> Stefan




Ja, so schreibt man Bewerbungen |supergri
Musst nur noch hinzufügen was du besser machen würdest und deine Gehaltsvorstellung offenlegen


----------



## Kanaleristo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> und ganz ehrlich gesagt kann ich auf die [...] Art und Weise von Thomas F. gerne verzichten.



An diese Art und Weise und auch an seinem Abgang störe ich mich auch - die Frage ist nur, ob die Werbepartner des AB, mit denen Thomas und Franz gut vernetzt waren, am Ball bleiben werden? Da habe ich, auch aufgrund des bisherigen, kommunikativ völlig dilettantischen Verhalten so meine Zweifel, ob es gelingt, diese zu halten, zumal sich seit Monaten ein Trend zu weniger aktiven Usern und Beiträgen zeigt. Keine gute Basis für eine geschäftlich interessante Weiterführung der Beziehungen.

Wenn die Werbepartner abspringen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Betreiber, der bisher null Interesse an den Usern und das Board zeigt, irgendwann den Stecker zieht. Und zwar genauso kalt und desinteressiert wie er bisher i.V. hier aufgetreten ist


----------



## Thorsten-74 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

[Edit Mod: gelöscht. Nur Verleumdungen]


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Für nen 1. Beitrag -- Hut ab.


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Bezüglich der Vorgeschichte zwischen Thomas, Franz und dem Betreiber/ den Betreibern habe ich mich gegenüber den Beiden zum Stillschweigen verpflichtet und daran werde ich mich so lange halten, bis Thomas und Franz etwas anderes möchten.

Zum Umgang des Betreibers mit Euch als _normalen_ AB-User wurde hier von Euch schon alles gesagt. Dem ist aus meiner Sicht nichts hinzuzufügen.
Immerhin gab es für Euch eine "Stellungnahme" (nichtssagend aber immerhin schriftlich).
Für uns Mods und Boardmods gab es, bis auf ein paar wirre Ansagen und leere Versprechungen bezüglich einer Stellungnahme bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts, aber wirklich gar nichts. Hätten Thomas und Franz nicht den Anstand gehabt die alten Weggefährten im Vorfeld zu informieren, wäre ich vorgestern Abend wahrscheinlich mit einem Herzkasper ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert worden. 
Der vom Betreiber eingesetzte Ex-Projektleiter/ jetzt TechAdmin wusste ja augenscheinlich auch nicht, was ihm hier mit seinem Engagement blüht. Der Vertriebsleiter Herr Pfeil wabert bis jetzt ja auch nur als graue Eminenz im Hintergrund. Angesprochen und informiert hat uns (Board-)Mods bisher keiner.
Glaubt mir, wenn es Informationen zum weiteren Fortgang gäben, wären wir Mods damit um die Ecke gekommen. Allerdings gibt es bis Dato nichts, was an uns herangetragen wurde. Meinen Mod-Kollegen und mir jetzt hier Mitwisserschaft und Verdunklungs-Absichten zu unterstellen ist absolut unter der Gürtellinie und in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt. 
Ich werde mir dieses traurige Schauspiel von Seiten des Betreibers jetzt noch eine Weile angucken und für den Fall, dass es hier ein neues Konzept geben soll, entscheiden ob ich das in irgendeiner Form mittragen kann/ werde.

Und jetzt möchte ich hier als Privatperson mal was loswerden

An alle, die hier sofort nach der Erklärung von Thomas die "_*Franz und Thomas haben das AB verhökert und sich klammheimlich verdrückt*_"-Transparente ausgerollt haben: 
IHR solltet Euch was schämen!


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> Für nen 1. Beitrag -- Hut ab.


 
War auch mein Gedanke.
Max. 2 Tage hier angemeldet, aber erstmal die übelsten Gerüchte unter's Volk bringen....#d


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Thorsten-74 schrieb:


> [Edit Mod: gelöscht. Nur Verleumdungen]



Das hört sich doch sehr nach gezielt gestreuter Verleumdung mit einem neuen Account an. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Kanaleristo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch sehr nach gezielt gestreuter Verleumdung mit einem neuen Account an. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.



Genau, "gestern wurde bei uns im Angelladen erzählt" |bla:
Da wäre jedes Ei zu schade um es darauf zu kloppen...


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.




....


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Thorsten-74 schrieb:


> [Edit Mod: gelöscht. Nur Verleumdungen]



Dünnes Eis, wenn du mich fragst...


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> War auch mein Gedanke.
> Max. 2 Tage hier angemeldet, aber erstmal die übelsten Gerüchte unter's Volk bringen....#d



Mit der Anmeldung liegst du falsch


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Dünnes Eis, wenn du mich fragst...


Eher üble Nachrede bis Rufmord.
Erbärmlich, widerlich und zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !


----------



## Gast (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Das die/der Betreiber hier ihre "Leute" als Maulwurf im Forum haben sollte verständlich sein.
Da wird dann schnell mal ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt das Thomas und Franz wie Deppen aussehen lässt.
Schließlich wird in Zukunft ja alles viel besser und wir können froh sein das sie weg sind  

Was viel schlimmer ist, nächstes Jahr um die Zeit wird das alles niemanden mehr interessieren.


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> Mit der Anmeldung liegst du falsch


 
Kannst Du mir sagen warum?
Da steht: Angemeldet seit 02/18 und der Februar hat erst 2 Tage auf dem Buckel.....


----------



## TurusUkko (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Was viel schlimmer ist, nächstes Jahr um die Zeit wird das alles niemanden mehr interessieren.




Und genau dass ist auch gut so!!!


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir sagen warum?
> Da steht: Angemeldet seit 02/18 und der Februar hat erst 2 Tage auf dem Buckel.....



Ich wollte nur sagen - frischer wie 2 Tage !


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen - frischer wie 2 Tage !


 
Hehe...ja das war mir schon fast klar. 
Darum schrieb ich ja auch, max. 2 Tage. :m


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



TurusUkko schrieb:


> Und genau dass ist auch gut so!!!



Noch einer...  #6


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

leider kommt der zuständige Admin seiner Aufgabe nicht nach, strafrechtlich relevante Verleumdungen sofort zu löschen.
Um weiteren Schaden vom AB abzuwenden habe ich Thorsten-74 auf die Bank geschickt. leider kann ich den beitrag nicht editieren/löschen.


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Zum Glück gibt es im Zweifel Alternativen. 

Aus meiner Sicht war (ist?) das Anglerboard relativ einmalig, weil es zu fast allen anglerischen Themen einen ersten Überblick bietet und dazu als Bonus die angelpolitischen Neuigkeiten. Wenn zweiteres wegfällt, gibt es nahezu für jedes anglerische Spezialgebiet bessere, tiefergehende Foren...

Von daher ahne ich bezüglich der Zukunft hier nichts gutes...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Schon interessant wer nun so alles aus dem Keller gekrochen kommt und meint nachtreten zu müssen oder meint wie altbacken dieses Forum ist.

:q


----------



## Gast (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> leider kommt der zuständige Admin seiner Aufgabe nicht nach, strafrechtlich relevante Verleumdungen sofort zu löschen.
> Um weiteren Schaden vom AB abzuwenden habe ich Thorsten-74 auf die Bank geschickt. leider kann ich den beitrag nicht editieren/löschen.



Da werden in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr von denen aus ihren Löchern kriechen, sei dir sicher.


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> kommt der zuständige Admin




wer sollte das sein ???


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eher üble Nachrede bis Rufmord.
> Erbärmlich, widerlich und zum
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp...


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> leider kommt der zuständige Admin seiner Aufgabe nicht nach, strafrechtlich relevante Verleumdungen sofort zu löschen.
> Um weiteren Schaden vom AB abzuwenden habe ich Thorsten-74 auf die Bank geschickt. leider kann ich den beitrag nicht editieren/löschen.



Laß doch - so ist der Zusammenhang sichtbar und wird nicht immer nachgefragt !

Falls es doch sein soll - ich könnte (noch)


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Thorsten-74 schrieb:


> [Edit Mod: gelöscht. Nur Verleumdungen]





OMG Schnorrer und Besserwisser ....


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von TurusUkko  Beitrag anzeigen
> Und genau dass ist auch gut so!!!
> Noch einer...
> ...



Stimmt, aber er hat sich wenigstens Vorgestellt...


----------



## Fattony (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Thomas, Franz! Recht an scheen Donk und Pfiat eich! Mochtsas guad!

Eich ondan - gehts amoi owa vam Gas. Wia scho ois wieda weadn!

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



ralle schrieb:


> Laß doch - so ist der Zusammenhang sichtbar und wird nicht immer nachgefragt !
> 
> Falls es doch sein soll - ich könnte (noch)



Wenn du noch löschen kannst, würde ich das tun. Das bringt nur weiteren unfrieden und den können wir wirklich nicht gebrauchen.

Und die darauf bezogenen Postings eben auch, da es keinen Bezug mehr gibt. 

Dann kehrt in Zusammenhang mit diesem Posting erst mal Ruhe ein.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> leider kommt der zuständige Admin seiner Aufgabe nicht nach, strafrechtlich relevante Verleumdungen sofort zu löschen.
> Um weiteren Schaden vom AB abzuwenden habe ich Thorsten-74 auf die Bank geschickt. leider kann ich den beitrag nicht editieren/löschen.



Ich glaube eh nicht dass weitere Beiträge gekommen wären. Und wenn es im angelladen diskutiert wird ist es natürlich wahr, Angler sind ja schon sprichwörtlich sehr ehrliche Menschen die nicht zum flunkern neigen geschweige denn übertreiben. Ob das Strafrechtlich relevant ist wäre ich mir unsicher aber es ist sehr unappetitlich und macht wütend. Die Unfähigkeit mit der der Betreiber momentan "agiert" macht mich Fassungslos, es ist ein Wunder dass wir davon bisher nichts mitbekamen  (außer veralteter Technik vielleicht) - da haben unsere beiden Abgänge wohl das schlimmste von uns fern gehalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Bezüglich der Vorgeschichte zwischen Thomas, Franz und dem Betreiber/ den Betreibern habe ich mich gegenüber den Beiden zum Stillschweigen verpflichtet und daran werde ich mich so lange halten, bis Thomas und Franz etwas anderes möchten.
> 
> Zum Umgang des Betreibers mit Euch als _normalen_ AB-User wurde hier von Euch schon alles gesagt. Dem ist aus meiner Sicht nichts hinzuzufügen.
> Immerhin gab es für Euch eine "Stellungnahme" (nichtssagend aber immerhin schriftlich).
> ...



#6#6#6

 Welch jämmerliches Schauspiel, bis 28.02. hat sich das hier erledigt. Ganz ehrlich an Eurer (Mods) Stelle würde ich hier in nix mehr eingreifen. Null Handlungsanweisungen des Betreibers, dann soll er sich auch mit den rechtlichen Konsequenzen auseinandersetzen. Soviel Dilettantismus habe ich selten erlebt. Der Betreiber will (vielleicht aber auch gerade nicht) ein Produkt am Markt halten mit dem er Geld verdient und tut genau nichts.
 Wenn ich mir vorstelle, in meinem 400 Angestellten Unternehmen fallen zwei Schlüsselstellen weg und ich lasse das einen Monat einfach laufen, dann kann ich automatisch zuschließen.


----------



## bombe20 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Jose schrieb:


> leider kommt der zuständige Admin seiner Aufgabe nicht nach, strafrechtlich relevante Verleumdungen sofort zu löschen.
> Um weiteren Schaden vom AB abzuwenden habe ich Thorsten-74 auf die Bank geschickt. leider kann ich den beitrag nicht editieren/löschen.


danke jose! #6

in meiner wahrnehmung nimmt die ganze sache gerade ganz, ganz üble formen an. daher möchte ich mich vorsorglich von allen hier verabschieden und ein herzliches dankeschön hinterlassen, bevor der betreiber hier den stecker zieht. denn das würde ich an seiner stelle aus rechtlichen gründen tun.
ansonsten werde ich die sache weiter verfolgen und hoffe, dass sich das blatt noch zum guten wendet, das forum bestehen bleibt und neu organisiert wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Welch jämmerliches Schauspiel, bis 28.02. hat sich das hier erledigt. Ganz ehrlich an Eurer (Mods) Stelle würde ich hier in nix mehr eingreifen. Null Handlungsanweisungen des Betreibers, dann soll er sich auch mit den rechtlichen Konsequenzen auseinandersetzen. Soviel Dilettantismus habe ich selten erlebt. Der Betreiber will (vielleicht aber auch gerade nicht) ein Produkt am Markt halten mit dem er Geld verdient und tut genau nichts.
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, in meinem 400 Angestellten Unternehmen fallen zwei Schlüsselstellen weg und ich lasse das einen Monat einfach laufen, dann kann ich automatisch zuschließen.



Was ist dir wichtiger? 

Das Forum für die User aufrecht erhalten, oder dem Betreiber eine Lehre erteilen?

Mir ist der Betreiber wurscht, aber ich mag den Austausch hier.

Daher dürfte meine Meinung deutlich sein.


----------



## yukonjack (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> danke jose! #6
> 
> in meiner wahrnehmung nimmt die ganze sache gerade ganz, ganz üble formen an. daher möchte ich mich vorsorglich von allen hier verabschieden und ein herzliches dankeschön hinterlassen, bevor der betreiber hier den stecker zieht. denn das würde ich an seiner stelle aus rechtlichen gründen tun.
> ansonsten werde ich die sache weiter verfolgen und hoffe, dass sich das blatt noch zum guten wendet, das forum bestehen bleibt und neu organisiert wird.



du meinst also hier könnte plötzlich "hängen im Schacht" sein


----------



## Lommel (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Welch jämmerliches Schauspiel, bis 28.02. hat sich das hier erledigt. Ganz ehrlich an Eurer (Mods) Stelle würde ich hier in nix mehr eingreifen. Null Handlungsanweisungen des Betreibers, dann soll er sich auch mit den rechtlichen Konsequenzen auseinandersetzen. Soviel Dilettantismus habe ich selten erlebt. Der Betreiber will (vielleicht aber auch gerade nicht) ein Produkt am Markt halten mit dem er Geld verdient und tut genau nichts.
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, in meinem 400 Angestellten Unternehmen fallen zwei Schlüsselstellen weg und ich lasse das einen Monat einfach laufen, dann kann ich automatisch zuschließen.



Ich habe zwar kein 400 mann Unternehmen aber dafür arbeite ich lange genug im Vertrieb. Das wichtigste ist doch jetzt ein schlüssiges Konzept für die Werbepartner (beispielsweise Promotionartikel für Produkte, Reisen und ähnliches) und die User (die sind schliesslich mein Kapital was ich biete). Damit und bestenfalls mit einen neuen Redakteur, muss ich doch sofort an die Front. Wir reden ja über ein kommerzielles Forum. 

Stattdessen wird öffentlich überlegt welche Forensoftware die geilste ist. 

Da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier etwas mega-oberfaul ist.
Das Verhalten oder Nichtverhalten des Betreibers ist unerklärlich.
Gutes unternehmerisches Handeln sieht anders aus.

So wie es jetzt ist, ist es das Paradies für Verschwörungstheoretiker


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

eine frage ,die ich mir stelle ist auch, warum sich kein ersatz findet
(jaja, is mir schon klar, thomas war ein arbeitstier)...

es kann doch nicht sein, das ein solch grosses forum danach zusammenfällt,
weil zwei redakteure/mods gehen...??


im übrigen stimme ich testudo  zu, das AB lebt auch von seinen usern, 
und das nicht zu knapp...

alles schwarzsehen hilft da nicht weiter.


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> Ganz ehrlich an Eurer (Mods) Stelle würde ich hier in nix mehr eingreifen. Null Handlungsanweisungen des Betreibers, dann soll er sich auch mit den rechtlichen Konsequenzen auseinandersetzen



DAS ist eben ein Punkt, den ich nicht verstehe. 

Ich kann doch für niemanden die Arbeit machen, der sich bei mir noch nicht einmal vorgestellt hat? Da müsste man mich ja schlagen.....


----------



## racoon (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wieso fällt das Forum zusammen, weil zwei Personen gegangen sind ? Im Moment gibt es hier gerade Hits wie seit Wochen nicht mehr..........


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



racoon schrieb:


> Wieso fällt das Forum zusammen, weil zwei Personen gegangen sind ? Im Moment gibt es hier gerade Hits wie seit Wochen nicht mehr..........



Ja genau, auf diesen Thread.


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> Wieso fällt das Forum zusammen, weil zwei Personen gegangen sind ? Im  Moment gibt es hier gerade Hits wie seit Wochen nicht mehr..........


...




meinte damit den allgemeinen tenor hier.

kann man ja auch positiv sehen
(veränderung)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Kundenbetreuung, Vertrieb und Leitung müsse selbstredend sofort an die Front. Aufklärung über Strategien und Zukunft. 
Irgendjemanden eine Lehre erteilen liegt mir fern aber anscheinend ist man sich über Folgen dieses Informationsdesasters überhaupt nicht im klaren und benötigt ein paar Denkanstöße. Ansonsten entscheiden Kunden, Geschäftspartner und auch das übrige Personal über das eigene Überleben. Man kann natürlich nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber momentan hat man nicht das Gefühl, dass man überhaupt überleben möchte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja genau, auf diesen Thread.



und das legt sich bald.

*Und dann ?*


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

gehen wir alle mal wieder angeln..

(ist nämlich schon sommer, dann)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> Kundenbetreuung, Vertrieb und Leitung müsse selbstredend sofort an die Front. Aufklärung über Strategien und Zukunft.
> Irgendjemanden eine Lehre erteilen liegt mir fern aber anscheinend ist man sich über Folgen dieses Informationsdesasters überhaupt nicht im klaren und benötigt ein paar Denkanstöße. Ansonsten entscheiden Kunden, Geschäftspartner und auch das übrige Personal über das eigene Überleben. Man kann natürlich nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber momentan hat man nicht das Gefühl, dass man überhaupt überleben möchte.



Vielleicht will man auch gar nicht mehr und lässt das Ganze sich selbst erledigen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bastido, ich hab da auch so ein komisches Gefühl, dass das Board gar nicht überleben soll.
ich hoffe, dass ich mich täusche


----------



## yukonjack (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die beiden von mir hochgeschätzten Boardis Andal und Franky (hat auch kein Benutzerbild mehr) zu dieser Sache ?
> Die Meinung von euch alten Haudegen würde mich sehr interessieren.



#c#c#c


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ist auch nur spekulativ..

aber nach der (nicht)vorstellung hab ich auch kein gutes gefühl..


----------



## bombe20 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> du meinst also hier könnte plötzlich "hängen im Schacht" sein


aus meiner sicht, ja. wäre ich an der stelle des betreibers und könnte meinen pflichten, aus welchen gründen auch immer, nicht nachkommen gäbe es einen erklärenden text für die user und ich würde das forum für alle aktivitäten vorerst sperren, bis der weiterbetrieb personell und strukturell abgesichert ist. den ersten störenfried hat jose schon kalt gestellt. wo soll das hinführen wenn weitere kommen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

na ja, solche Störenfriede gab es schon immer,
 gesperrte User gibt es ne Menge


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Aber jetzt mal aus reinem Interessen:

Was ändert sich für euch jetzt im Tagesablauf eurer Gepflogenheiten? Was ändert sich für euch, wenn der Betreiber oder irgendjemand, dem attestiert wird, hier Verantwortung zu haben, sich kurz vorstellt und dann verlautet: Weitermachen.

Wir User nutzen doch seit je her die Spielwiese und den gebotenen Rahmen. Thomas, angemerkt, ist nicht verstorben. Er existiert noch.

Welche Information erhofft ihr euch und welchen Mehrwert bildet er ab? Oder sind die Unterforen momentan gar geschlossen? |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na ja, solche Störenfriede gab es schon immer,
> gesperrte User gibt es ne Menge



Gesperrt wurde man aber in letzter Zeit auch, wenn man nicht die selbe Meinung vertreten hat und etwas unbequem war. |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Bei der Qualität der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beschleicht mich das Gefühl dass der DAFV den Vertrieb hier übernommen hat *beg*


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Nöö nur wenn man Anweisungen verstoss OffTopic missachtet wurden.

nicht für meinungen welche dem Thema des Threads entsprachen.


----------



## hans albers (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



> Gesperrt wurde man aber in letzter Zeit auch, wenn man nicht die selbe Meinung vertreten hat und etwas unbequem war. |rolleyes



...


----------



## Fattony (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wie man sich wegen so etwas aufregen kann. Wahnsinn #q


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fattony schrieb:


> Wie man sich wegen so etwas aufregen kann. Wahnsinn #q



bester beitrag #6
bruder im geiste.:m


----------



## Lommel (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal aus reinem Interessen:
> 
> Was ändert sich für euch jetzt im Tagesablauf eurer Gepflogenheiten? Was ändert sich für euch, wenn der Betreiber oder irgendjemand, dem attestiert wird, hier Verantwortung zu haben, sich kurz vorstellt und dann verlautet: Weitermachen.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip hast du ja vollkomen Recht.

Ich bin halt nur überrascht wie man 17 Jahre mit dem Konzept "Thomas und Franz mach mal" Geld verdienen konnte.

Naja kann mir auch egal sein.


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gesperrt wurde man aber in letzter Zeit auch, wenn man nicht die selbe Meinung vertreten hat und etwas unbequem war. |rolleyes



[Mod Modus aus]
Mein Gott, dieser Stachel muss ja verdammt tief sitzen... das ständige Mimimi ist nur noch schwerlich zu ertragen. Seit Wochen nix anderes außer Gemecker und Nachtreterei. Wenn es hier doch so schrecklich war/ ist, erlöse dich und uns doch von dieser Tortur...


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fattony schrieb:


> Wie man sich wegen so etwas aufregen kann. Wahnsinn #q



Rührt wohl daher, daß soviele Menschen ihr reales Leben mit dem virtuellen Leben vermischen/verwechseln...


----------



## Syntac (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Moin Zusammen, 

auch wenn ich überwiegend in "Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung" unterwegs bin, bin ich nun doch schon eine Zeitlang dabei und gebe mal meinen Senf dazu, persönliche Aspekte und Meinung aussen vorgelassen:

Die Ganze Aktion ist für das Überleben des Anglerboards gerade echt ne Nummer, bei der ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es mittelfristig nicht der Todesstoß ist. 

- Thomas als Top-Redakteur, der immer wieder für Gesprächsstoff gesorgt hat, obwohl fast alles schon einmal durchgekaut wurde, ist weg.

- Ein Forum, und ich hab selber ein kleines, lebt nun einmal von den Mitgliedern. Die sollten an erster Stelle stehen, gerade in der aktuellen Zeit von FB und Co, in der Foren generell zum Auslaufmodell gehören, und eine Userbindung umso wichtiger ist...
Und der neue Betreiber hat den Fehler gemacht und keinerlei Versuch unternommen, uns User "abzuholen". 
Warum? Vermutung: 

Er interessiert sich einfach nen Sh.ice für das Board, die User wie auch die Angelei / Fischerei an sich!

An Stelle von emotionalen Bindungen haben wohl nur die Zahlen und Umsätze auf dem Papier interessiert. 

- Vermutung: Die Werbekunden wurden genauso wenig abgeholt wie die User, zudem fehlt Franz als Vertriebler, der die Kunden wieder einfängt. 2. Fehler.

Prognose: Auch wenn viele der User, die jetzt hier schreien, nix machen, werden sich doch einige vom Board abwenden. 
Erfahrungsgemäß die, die das Board mit Leben gefüllt haben.
Userzahlen und Hits gehen runter, die ersten Kunden springen ab, das Forum ist nicht mehr lukrativ und im besten Falle lässt es der Betreiber vor sich hin dümpeln...

Kurzum: Die goldenen Jahre sind vorbei. 

Wirklich Schade!


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> [Mod Modus aus]
> Mein Gott, dieser Stachel muss ja verdammt tief sitzen... das ständige Mimimi ist nur noch schwerlich zu ertragen. Seit Wochen nix anderes außer Gemecker und Nachtreterei. Wenn es hier doch so schrecklich war/ ist, erlöse dich und uns doch von dieser Tortur...



auch gut, warst viel zu lange ruhig, bzw. lange nicht mehr so gelassen ein wahres wort ausgesprochen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Lommel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du ja vollkomen Recht.
> 
> Ich bin halt nur überrascht wie man 17 Jahre mit dem Konzept "Thomas und Franz mach mal" Geld verdienen konnte.
> 
> Naja kann mir auch egal sein.



Geht das einen User etwas an? Im Internet ist die Story ganz einfach: "Trafic pays". Das Anglerboard hat durch seine lebendige Community es geschafft attraktiv zu sein, um Werbung zu schalten.

Einen Banner einpflegen, an entsprechender Stelle wahrnehmbar zu machen, ist kein Aufwand. Generell würde das Ding auch so laufen ( mit Antreiber, ehemals Thomas), der Betreiber erntet die Arbeit, die er in *Vorleistung *investiert hatte.

Die Mods tun mir wahrlich leid, aber! sie leiden keinen Hunger, sie werden nicht geschlagen, sie tun das aus der Leidenschaft heraus. Also sollten wir diesen Herrschaften danken, der Betreiber ist doch vollkommen Wurst.

Seit 2008 bin ich hier angemeldet und weiss nur das es DOK ist, das wars. Hat mich das in meinem Nutzerverhalten jemals interessiert? Nein! Waren die Einnahmen und Außendarstellung des AB's wichtig? Nö! Warum denn auch? Ich bin kein Angestellter, ich zahle für nichts, ich kann mich austauschen, dem Sinn eines Forums entsprechend.

Wie Professionell gearbeitet werden kann, siehst du auch beim HSV. :m


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> [Mod Modus aus]
> Mein Gott, dieser Stachel muss ja verdammt tief sitzen... das ständige Mimimi ist nur noch schwerlich zu ertragen. Seit Wochen nix anderes außer Gemecker und Nachtreterei. Wenn es hier doch so schrecklich war/ ist, erlöse dich und uns doch von dieser Tortur...



Gehts noch? Ihr mit eurem Nachtreten. Nehmt mal eure Scheuklappen ab.

Ich war nicht gesperrt, in den ganzen 14 Jahren nicht 1x und die Verwarnungen....mein Gott. Nach 14 Jahren darf man auch mal ne Verwarnung haben. Sack Reis trifft es da wohl.

Der Stachel bei Dir muss auch verdammt Tief sitzen und ich kann nun mal nicht alles nur schön reden....sorry

Aber ist schon gut, auch ohne das AB wirds weiter gehen. ich sehe für mich persönlich keinen Grund mich abzumelden. Wieso?


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> [Mod Modus aus]
> Mein Gott, dieser Stachel muss ja verdammt tief sitzen... das ständige Mimimi ist nur noch schwerlich zu ertragen. Seit Wochen nix anderes außer Gemecker und Nachtreterei. Wenn es hier doch so schrecklich war/ ist, erlöse dich und uns doch von dieser Tortur...



so kenne und mag ich dich................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal aus reinem Interessen:
> 
> Was ändert sich für euch jetzt im Tagesablauf eurer Gepflogenheiten? Was ändert sich für euch, wenn der Betreiber oder irgendjemand, dem attestiert wird, hier Verantwortung zu haben, sich kurz vorstellt und dann verlautet: Weitermachen.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, ein Internetforum ist kein klassisches Produkt, welches an der Kasse bezahlt wird. Es lebt von Informationen, Emotionen der User und dem Personal. Sind die Vibes erst einmal negativ bei einem beachtlichen Teil der user und dann auch noch bei dem übrigen Personal, sinkt die Bereitschaft das Forum zu nutzen enorm, wer holt sich schon gerne schlechte Stimmung ins Haus.
Da die entstandene Lücke, durch den Weggang von zwei Hauptprotagonisten des Forums, wohl unbestritten kaum kurzfristig zu schließen sein wird, muss man eben zumindest erst einmal die anderen skillz bedienen. Das alles interessiert aber momentan kein Schw.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ein Internetforum ist kein klassisches Produkt, welches an der Kasse bezahlt wird. Es lebt von Informationen, Emotionen der User und dem Personal. Sind die Vibes erst einmal negativ bei einem beachtlichen Teil der user und dann auch noch bei dem übrigen Personal, sinkt die Bereitschaft das Forum zu nutzen enorm, wer holt sich schon gerne schlechte Stimmung ins Haus.
> Da die entstandene Lücke, durch den Weggang von zwei Hauptprotagonisten des Forums, wohl unbestritten kaum kurzfristig zu schließen sein wird, muss man eben zumindest erst einmal die anderen skillz bedienen. Das alles interessiert aber momentan kein Schw.....



Darin lag doch schon der kapitale Fehler, die Abhängigkeit des Betreibers gegenüber seinen Angestellten. Deiner Argumentation folgend wäre das AB an sich dann nur in seiner Existenz einiger wenigen Personen geschuldet, ist das aber so?

Beispielsweise Zuckerberg auf FB: Die Reichweite der Seiten wird eingeschränkt, weil die User ihre Inhalte privaten Inhalte wieder mehr im Vordergrund sehen wollen. Ansturm, die Persönlichkeiten hinter den einzelnen Pages kündigen an ihre Arbeit auf andere Plattformen zu verlegen.

Alle sind geblieben, nichts hat sich geändert. Weil die Nummer eben zu groß war. So sehe ich das beim AB auch. Es ist eine Institution, die durch einfache Reichweite sehr schnell sich wandeln kann. Das User kommen und gehen, die unterschiedlichen Persönlichkeiten und ihre Bedürfnisse jetzt mit dem neuen Ära Kollidieren werden, war doch faktisch schon einige Jahre zuvor klar, sollten Flagschiffe gehen.

An den richtigen Stellschrauben gedreht und der Aufschrei verschwindet.


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Gute Nacht Freunde...es wird Zeit für mich zu gehen,was ich noch zu sagen hätte dauert eine Zigarette und ein letztes Glas im stehen........


Da ich nicht der letzte sein möchte......

Ich gucke hier solange es noch leuchtet ab und zu mal rein,aber die Zeiten des schreibens besonders im Rechtlichen sowie Politischen und die Zuarbeiten etc. sind vorbei.

Ich wünsche dem Board das es sich gut entwickelt und viele hier noch etlichen Spass haben dürfen.

Wünsche allen die mich nicht mögen und die mich mögen ein gesundes langes Leben und denkt immer dran wenn nix mehr geht ne runde James geht immer......



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gl6UilAa5M


|wavey:#h|wavey:



lg Gründler


----------



## Kanaleristo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> Es lebt von Informationen, Emotionen der User und dem Personal.



...und Kohle. Das AB steht und fällt mit User-Zahlen und Werbepartner. Wenn aufgrund sinkender Aktiven-Zahlen (was seit Monaten der Fall ist) das Geld nicht mehr stimmt und/oder Werbepartner abspringen, kann sich jeder ausmalen, was passieren wird.
Es war in letzter Zeit zu beobachten, dass Thomas verstärkt kontroverse Themen und damit Diskussionen befeuert hat. Warum wohl?


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich für meinen Teil *"haben fertig"* ! mit dem Thema,
 widme mich wieder den Angelthemen und kann nur der
 verbleibenden Truppe, *Jose, Achim, etc.,* danken für Ihre in turbulenten Zeit gute Arbeit die losen Fäden einigermaßen
 in den Händen zu halten und dabei den bewährten freundlichen AB-Umgangston bei zu behalten.
 Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten-Thomas und Franz alles Gute-man sieht/liest/schreibt sich
 und dem Rest der verbleibenden Mannschaft ein glückliches Händchen.

 Unsere Meinung interessiert nicht :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Darin lag doch schon der kapitale Fehler, die Abhängigkeit des Betreibers gegenüber seinen Angestellten. Deiner Argumentation folgend wäre das AB an sich dann nur in seiner Existenz einiger wenigen Personen geschuldet, ist das aber so?



Nichts davon habe ich geschrieben und habe auch keine Ahnung wie man das so verstehen konnte. 
 Ansonsten halte ich es jetzt wie gründler und schau mal was passiert.

 Macht`s gut und tight lines.


----------



## Case (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> [Mod Modus aus]
> Mein Gott, dieser Stachel muss ja verdammt tief sitzen... das ständige Mimimi ist nur noch schwerlich zu ertragen. Seit Wochen nix anderes außer Gemecker und Nachtreterei. Wenn es hier doch so schrecklich war/ ist, erlöse dich und uns doch von dieser Tortur...



Schön Dich zu lesen.#h

Ich bin nun auch schon eine ganze Zeit im Board und habe allerlei Höhen und Tiefen mitgelesen. Leute sind gekommen, Leute sind gegangen. Ist wie überall. Das Board hat schon wirklich alles mögliche überstanden. Wird auch jetzt wieder werden.

Case


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> ...und Kohle. Das AB steht und fällt mit User-Zahlen und Werbepartner. Wenn aufgrund sinkender Aktiven-Zahlen (was seit Monaten der Fall ist) das Geld nicht mehr stimmt und/oder Werbepartner abspringen, kann sich jeder ausmalen, was passieren wird.



Eben. Und ich glaube, das ist auch der Kasux Knaxtus. Im Prinzip war hier seit Monaten nichts mehr los. 

Ich äußere mal eine wilde Vermutung: Vielleicht hatten Thomas und Franz ja noch die eine oder andere Idee, wie man hier wieder Betrieb rein bekommt, benötigten dafür aber auch Investitionen. Und wie wichtig dem Betreiber das Board hier ist, sieht man unschwer an der Kommunikationsstrategie. 

Kurz und gut...ich sehe auch einen mehr oder weniger schleichenden Tod voraus. Dabei war das Board weitaus besser als die schnellebigen FB-Gruppen der ganzen Team und Selbstdarsteller.

Ich hatte auch das eine oder andere Problem mit Thomas teilweise komischer Moderation...aber gut, geschenkt...unter den Foren und Gruppen übers Angeln ist das Board hier nunmal noch das Beste (gewesen).


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Und dass das Board auf einem absteigenden Ast war und sicherlich noch ist, liegt an vielen Faktoren:
- Themen wurde immer unattraktiver
- weniger Leute mit Ahnung, die sich zu Wort melden
- Gerätetests gab es kaum noch...früher hat man sich die Mühe gemacht und schöne Bewerbungen für Köder und Gerät geschrieben...heute gibts sowas fast nicht mehr
- Leute mit Ahnung wurden mundtot gemacht, weil sie sich deutlich gegen Kritik von Nixblickern wehrten (und DIESER Vorwurf geht leider auch an Thomas)

Der Abgang von zwei Angestellten ist sicherlich zu verschmerzen, aber dann muss man einen Übergang haben und dafür sorgen, dass die Attraktivität wächst...und nicht noch mit einer dermaßen desaströsen Strategie kommunizieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bastido schrieb:


> Nichts davon habe ich geschrieben und habe auch keine Ahnung wie man das so verstehen konnte.
> Ansonsten halte ich es jetzt wie gründler und schau mal was passiert.
> 
> Macht`s gut und tight lines.



Du sprichst die Lücke der Beiden an, deren Präsenz und der User, damit verdeutlichst du doch, das sie die treibende Kraft im Ab waren und ich behaupte, das eben genau dieser Umstand es so schwierig macht, das Ruder danach zu lenken. Sowas hätte man vorher schon richtig beeinflussen müssen.



> Da die entstandene Lücke, durch den Weggang von zwei Hauptprotagonisten des Forums, wohl unbestritten kaum kurzfristig zu schließen sein wird, muss man eben zumindest erst einmal die anderen skillz bedienen.


----------



## Hannes.N (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Tschüß, ade und auf wiedersehen Thomas und Franz.

Ich lese ja meist mehr mit, als dass ich schreibe, aber das Leben geht weiter und die Welt oder das Board geht deswegen nicht gleich unter. 
Wartet doch einfach mal ab, wohin die Reise geht. Veränderungen sind auch immer Chancen...

Petri Heil und TL
Hannes

Gesendet von meinem SM-G870F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yukonjack (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und dass das Board auf einem absteigenden Ast war und sicherlich noch ist, liegt an vielen Faktoren:
> - Themen wurde immer unattraktiver
> - weniger Leute mit Ahnung, die sich zu Wort melden
> - Gerätetests gab es kaum noch...früher hat man sich die Mühe gemacht und schöne Bewerbungen für Köder und Gerät geschrieben...heute gibts sowas fast nicht mehr
> ...



Es waren eben nicht nur 2 Angestellte. Sie waren das Gesicht des Anglerboard`s.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Darin lag doch schon der kapitale Fehler, die Abhängigkeit des Betreibers gegenüber seinen Angestellten. Deiner Argumentation folgend wäre das AB an sich dann nur in seiner Existenz einiger wenigen Personen geschuldet, ist das aber so?
> 
> Beispielsweise Zuckerberg auf FB: Die Reichweite der Seiten wird eingeschränkt, weil die User ihre Inhalte privaten Inhalte wieder mehr im Vordergrund sehen wollen. Ansturm, die Persönlichkeiten hinter den einzelnen Pages kündigen an ihre Arbeit auf andere Plattformen zu verlegen.
> 
> ...




Du laberst einen Blödsinn....
Zitat:"Darin lag doch schon der kapitale Fehler, die Abhängigkeit des Betreibers gegenüber seinen Angestellten."

Jeder Arbeitgeber ist Abhängig von seinen Angestellten.
Wenn alle gehen steht man immer blöd da.

Auch Zuckerberg...wenn alle gehen ist Ende.

Eine Platform wie diese muss auch immer seine Angestellten bezahlen können.
Wenn das AB 10x Thomas hätte finanzieren können wären garantiert auch 10x Thomas angestellt worden.
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



gründler schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Freunde...es wird Zeit für mich zu gehen,was ich noch zu sagen hätte dauert eine Zigarette und ein letztes Glas im stehen........
> 
> 
> Da ich nicht der letzte sein möchte......
> ...




Machs jutt und Danke für die vielen guten Tipps und Anregungen ...auch per PN.

Halt die Ohren steiff. Alles Gute.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du laberst einen Blödsinn....
> Zitat:"Darin lag doch schon der kapitale Fehler, die Abhängigkeit des Betreibers gegenüber seinen Angestellten."
> 
> Jeder Arbeitgeber ist Abhängig von seinen Angestellten.
> ...



Deine Art der Kommunikation ist einmalig und genau der Punkt, wo sich das AB dringend ändern muss.

Wenn ich mich als Chef einer Firma so Abhängig mache, das meine Angestellte mich im Griff haben, dann möchte ich deine Führungsstärke sehen. Du kannst keine Weichen stellen, wenn du nicht der Macher bist, das war eben Thomas und deswegen diese Lücke. Klarer Fehler der Hintermänner.

Den Rest nimmst du immer schön aus dem Kontext heraus. Das war mein letzter Dialog mit dir. |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

... so ganz nebenbei... Andal hat seit über 4 Wochen nichts geschrieben und es geht trotzdem weiter. Davor gab es ebenfalls viel User die extrem Diskutiert haben und weg sind... namentlich bereits vergessen. Trotzdem war es bisher gut gefüllt hier.

Wir die User sind es, die das Board am Leben erhalten. Die sinnvolle oder sinnfreie Beiträge schreiben. Thomas und Franz waren nur die Steuermänner gewesen. (Das haben die beiden er sehr gut gemacht) Jedoch es wird neue geben. Übermorgen spricht keiner mehr über diese Diskussion. Nur noch über den Thomas und Franz und seine Kollegen (die darf man hier nicht vergessen)

Ich bin hier um Informationen zu bekommen, nicht um den ganzen Tag zu diskutieren. Wenn ich helfen kann mache ich das auch. Quid pro Quo oder wie das heißt.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deine Art der Kommunikation ist einmalig und genau der Punkt, wo sich das AB dringend ändern muss.
> 
> Wenn ich mich als Chef einer Firma so Abhängig mache, das meine Angestellte mich im Griff haben, dann möchte ich deine Führungsstärke sehen. Du kannst keine Weichen stellen, wenn du nicht der Macher bist, das war eben Thomas und deswegen diese Lücke. Klarer Fehler der Hintermänner.
> 
> Den Rest nimmst du immer schön aus dem Kontext heraus. Das war mein letzter Dialog mit dir. |wavey:



Das Problem ist Deine art der Laberei, dies hat Dir Katie auch schon mehrmals mitgeteilt.
Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von Foren und Unternehmnsführung etc.
Machst aber ständig einen auf Oberschlau.

Das ist der Punkt.

Wenn man Deinen Blödsinn lesen darf....kann man nur so darauf reagieren wie ich es gerade tue.

Kotzsmily fehlt immer noch.


----------



## Purist (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Es war in letzter Zeit zu beobachten, dass Thomas verstärkt kontroverse Themen und damit Diskussionen befeuert hat. Warum wohl?



Um das Board (wieder) zu beleben. Gebracht hat's nicht viel, dafür braucht's mehr aktive User und auch deren Themen fernab diktierter Angelpolitik, damit kann man nämlich auch Nutzer extrem vergraulen, wenn man es übertreibt. 

Hauptproblem ist aber etwas völlig anderes: Das Board hat's komplett versäumt aktuell zu bleiben (angeltechnisch, optisch und funktional) und sich auch im Detail zu spezialisieren. Angeln ist heute komplizierter denje, wenn man es kostspielig, professionell und im Sinne der Geldgeber betreiben will. Dafür fehlen hier unzählige Unterforen...


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Es waren eben nicht nur 2 Angestellte. Sie waren das Gesicht des Anglerboard`s.



Das hab ich auch nie bestritten!!! 

Und sie haben eine verdammt gute Arbeit gemacht!


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Fakt ist - durch das Statement der neuen/alten Betreiber ist ja keine Klarheit enstanden.
Deswegen auch die verschieden Auslegungen und Mutmaßungen der User - aber macht da keinen Kleinkrieg untereinander drauß. Das wäre das letzte was wir als Mods jetzt gebrauchen könnten.
Diskutieren - auf jeden Fall - aber sachlich  gelle !!


----------



## yukonjack (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ... so ganz nebenbei... Andal hat seit über 4 Wochen nichts geschrieben und es geht trotzdem weiter. Davor gab es ebenfalls viel User die extrem Diskutiert haben und weg sind... namentlich bereits vergessen. Trotzdem war es bisher gut gefüllt hier.
> 
> Mal sehen wann und wo er wieder auftaucht. Ich hoffe er ist bei bester Gesundheit.


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich vermute, dass die beiden gegangen sind, weil dieser eine User, rippi glaube ich heißt der, nicht den Status einen Gold-Premiummitglieds erhalten halt. Und das obwohl dieser Premium-User, nachweislich, der beliebteste User des Boards war.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wann sollte man denn nun mit dem Löschen seiner Galerien und dem Sichern eigener Beiträge beginnen? 

Die Abwicklung und/oder Umstellung wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern!

Also rette sich wer kann, den letzten beißen die Hunde!


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Wenn ich das so lese.....Aufgabe eines Moderators ist es zu moderieren. Und zwar die Beiträge der User...nicht seine eigenen. Ich kenne viele die genau aus dem Grund weg sind vom AB. Es wurde nicht mehr moderiert, es wurde gezielt gesteuert. Und ständiges Wiederholen macht Sachen nicht richtig oder falsch.  Guckt doch was jetzt an Beiträgen drin ist, ein Bruchteil von dem was sonst in Endlosschleife lief. Wenn der größte Anteil der Beiträge in einem Forum vom Moderator selbst kommt, sagt das alles.


----------



## Gast (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese.....Aufgabe eines Moderators ist es zu moderieren.


Und wenn ich sowas von Usern kommt die gerade mal angemeldet sind macht man sich halt Gedanken :q
Ich mag Menschen nicht die keine Eier haben, von Frauen mal abgesehen


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese.....Aufgabe eines Moderators ist es zu moderieren. Und zwar die Beiträge der User...nicht seine eigenen. Ich kenne viele die genau aus dem Grund weg sind vom AB. Es wurde nicht mehr moderiert, es wurde gezielt gesteuert. Und ständiges Wiederholen macht Sachen nicht richtig oder falsch.  Guckt doch was jetzt an Beiträgen drin ist, ein Bruchteil von dem was sonst in Endlosschleife lief. *Wenn der größte Anteil der Beiträge in einem Forum vom Moderator selbst kommt, sagt das alles.*




Ja, die einen kommen, die anderen gehen. Wegen Thomas oder weil die Farbe toll ist oder wegen der tollen Werbung.
Mankann es nicht allen recht machen.
Jeder hat da so seine Gründe.

Zum fett gedruckten:
Genau, es sagt wenn die beiden nicht da sind  wird es hier einen schleichenden Tod geben. 
Wie in den vielen anderen Foren.

Und?

Für diese Weisheiten musstest Du Dich jetzt anmelden?


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese.....Aufgabe eines Moderators ist es zu moderieren. Und zwar die Beiträge der User...nicht seine eigenen. Ich kenne viele die genau aus dem Grund weg sind vom AB. Es wurde nicht mehr moderiert, es wurde gezielt gesteuert. Und ständiges Wiederholen macht Sachen nicht richtig oder falsch. Guckt doch was jetzt an Beiträgen drin ist, ein Bruchteil von dem was sonst in Endlosschleife lief. Wenn der größte Anteil der Beiträge in einem Forum vom Moderator selbst kommt, sagt das alles.



Kenne viele, die aus dem AB geflüchtet sind, weil dieser eine, ganz besondere User, dessen Namen alle kenne und der, der beliebteste User des Boards war, nicht mehr so häufig da war.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



rippi schrieb:


> Kenne viele, die aus dem AB geflüchtet sind, weil dieser eine, ganz besondere User, dessen Namen alle kenne und der, der beliebteste User des Boards war, nicht mehr so häufig da war.




Supi....und andere sind gekommen.

Das Leben ist ein kommen und gehen.

Ihr habt alle Sorgen..


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich war früher schon mal angemeldet und bin aus erwähnten Gründen raus. Wenn es kritisch wurde kam es in off topic oder man wurde gesperrt. Mach Dir mal Gedanken..... Ab welche Anmeldedauer darf man mitreden und eine Meinung haben in einem Forum? Hatte ich wohl übersehen in den AGB,s. ..

 Barschangler .Du bist natürlich mit dabei seid 12.2017 der alte Boardhase schlechthin...


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



rippi schrieb:


> Kenne viele, die aus dem AB geflüchtet sind, weil dieser eine, ganz besondere User, dessen Namen alle kenne und der, der beliebteste User des Boards war, nicht mehr so häufig da war.


Die könn ruhig alle wieder kommen. Ich bin noch hier.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die könn ruhig alle wieder kommen. Ich bin noch hier.



Erleichterung macht sich breit |supergri:l


----------



## Gast (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Barschangler .Du bist natürlich mit dabei seid 12.2017 der alte Boardhase schlechthin...


Vielleicht war ich hier schon mal angemeldet als du noch nicht mal eine Rute in der Hand hattest :q


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Vielleicht ist willmalmitreden willmalwassagens zwillingsbruder


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Barschangler... Ah ja?? dann geht's Dir ja wie mir.....übrigens, die Wette halte ich...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist willmalmitreden willmalwassagens zwillingsbruder



wollenwawaswetten?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

wer weiß, was der noch so alles will ?


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich glaube eher, dass wiilmalmitreden der 2.Account von NuffiNuff ist!


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

ok...mal im Archiv gekramt...muss 2006 oder 2007 gewesen sein...


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich finde man sollte erst mal abwarten wie es weiter geht bevor man sich hier untereinander zerfleischt..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte erst mal abwarten wie es weiter geht bevor man sich hier untereinander zerfleischt..



Dein Accountname suggeriert Zerfleischen doch schon recht passend. :c |rolleyes :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist willmalmitreden willmalwassagens zwillingsbruder



was willst du damit sagen?
Das er etwas will, was der Mod nicht will?|kopfkrat


----------



## Case (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Niemand da der das Ding hier mal zumacht.?

Case


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das wirst Du in jeder Diskussionrunde haben, das Disussionsleiter immer wieder auf das Thema verweisen und Offtopic unterbinden. In Foren wie auch im Fernsehen.



Da gebe ich Dir recht...
Allerdings sollte dann von jedem, auch vom Disskussions"leiter", das Offtopic unterbleiben.

Aber bekommt Euch wegen so einem "Mist" hier nicht in die Haare. Das wahre Leben spielt sich nicht hier im AB ab.....auch wenn es für viele eine 2. Heimat geworden ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Case schrieb:


> Niemand da der das Ding hier mal zumacht.?
> 
> Case


warum?
ist doch der einzige Tröt, der noch Klicks bringt


----------



## raubangler (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> ok...mal im Archiv gekramt...muss 2006 oder 2007 gewesen sein...



Für eine dauerhafte Sperre muss das aber schon ziemlich offtopic gewesen sein.


Meine Sperren waren immer nur befristet....


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich betrachte mich dann von nun an als "Scheidungskind" :c 

Schade dass ihr beide uns verlasst. Ich mochte insbesondere deine Art Thomas, zwar hat mich manches Kopfschüttelnd hier sitzen lassen, aber um so mehr habe ich gegrinst oder aus deinen Artikeln und Beiträgen etwas mitgenommen. 

Ich wünsche euch Beiden alles Gute für die Zukunft und natürlich stehts dicke Fische #h


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht...
> Allerdings sollte dann von jedem, auch vom Disskussions"leiter", das Offtopic unterbleiben.
> 
> Aber bekommt Euch wegen so einem "Mist" hier nicht in die Haare. Das wahre Leben spielt sich nicht hier im AB ab.....auch wenn es für viele eine 2. Heimat geworden ist



Da hat der User aber nicht zu entscheiden.
Ist zwar ein schlechter Stil vom Diskussionsleiter aber ...er ist der Chef.
Akzeptieren oder gehen.


----------



## RonTom (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Case schrieb:


> Niemand da der das Ding hier mal zumacht.?
> 
> Case



Der erste sinnvolle Beitrag hier. #6


----------



## Gast (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> ok...mal im Archiv gekramt...muss 2006 oder 2007 gewesen sein...


Ich hatte zu der Zeit über 4000 Profilaufrufe und 17 Freunde.
Heute mag mich niemand mehr, liegt aber auch daran das ich immer das schreibe was ich denke und nicht das was die Allgemeinheit gerne lesen möchte  :q
So, ich gehe jetzt angeln


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Von der Diktatur zur Anarchie.......auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu der Zeit über 4000 Profilaufrufe und 17 Freunde.



Wow....:q


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Gut, 1:0 für Dich. Damals gab es aber auch noch andere Foren bei denen ich drin bin/war, Stippforum, MA Forum z.B. 
Freunde habe ich draußen im realen Leben und mit der Zeit lernt man den Begriff Freund auch anders zu definieren. Diese ganze Forensache sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen, dass Leben ist wie gesagt draußen. 
Deshalb bin ich hier auch mal selbst raus, wenn mir das so blöd wurde und ich mich bevormundet fühlte. Und ich schreibe auch das was ich denke, unabhängig von Datum der Anmeldung. Womit wir wieder beim Anfang wären.


----------



## geomas (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte erst mal abwarten wie es weiter geht bevor man sich hier untereinander zerfleischt..



^ 100% Zustimmung.

Etwas Zeit (aber nach Möglichkeit nicht bis zum Ende des Monats) sollte man dem Forenbetreiber schon geben, seine Pläne für die Zukunft des AB hier vorzustellen.

Die Verlautbarung hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335842 ist natürlich zu dünn und offenbar eher in Richtung „Partner” geschrieben.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Von der Diktatur zur Anarchie.......auch nicht schlecht.




ja,  jetzt kann man sich mal gegenseitig so richtig die meinung geigen....

nutzt es so lange es geht.  
:q


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Gut, 1:0 für Dich. Damals gab es aber auch noch andere Foren bei denen ich drin bin/war, Stippforum, MA Forum z.B.
> Freunde habe ich draußen im realen Leben und mit der Zeit lernt man den Begriff Freund auch anders zu definieren. Diese ganze Forensache sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen, dass Leben ist wie gesagt draußen.
> Deshalb bin ich hier auch mal selbst raus, wenn mir das so blöd wurde und ich mich bevormundet fühlte. Und ich schreibe auch das was ich denke, unabhängig von Datum der Anmeldung. Womit wir wieder beim Anfang wären.



Auf Dauer wird es auch langweilig.



Themen wiederholen sich...
xter Beitrag zur Feedermontage...welche Rolle...welche Rute...blablabla...


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ja, Wahnsinn.....offener Meinungsaustausch ist plötzlich möglich...


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ja,  jetzt kann man sich mal gegenseitig so richtig die meinung geigen....
> 
> nutzt es so lange es geht.
> :q



Fang doch an :q

Nein nein, man sollte schon etwas Anstand walten lassen.
Was bringt es denn, sich gegenseitig an den Kragen zu gehen?

Schaun wir einfach mal, was passiert.

So schön, wie es hier in den Anfangsjahren mal war, wird es so oder so nicht mehr werden. 

MiMiMiMiMi


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu der Zeit über 4000 Profilaufrufe und 17 Freunde.




Echt ???|bigeyes:q


----------



## TurusUkko (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ja als du noch Prof.Tinca warst oder so


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Genau.:m#6

Er erinnert mich irgendwie an Udo dmals......|kopfkrat


----------



## yukonjack (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



TurusUkko schrieb:


> Ja als du noch Prof.Tinca warst oder so



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Von der Diktatur zur Anarchie.......auch nicht schlecht.



#6



.......wäre dann ja nur noch zu klären, wer denn nun den Längsten hat?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

komisch, was für Leute plötzlich aus dem Nirwana auftauchen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Ja, Wahnsinn.....offener Meinungsaustausch ist plötzlich möglich...



Und wir bekommen grad neue Menschen geschenkt....

Sag mal, war deine Geburt hier ein so freudig erregter Schnellschuss, dass du bei der Namensschöpfung schon beim ersten Vokal keine Kontrolle mehr hattest oder ist das Absicht?

Zurück zum anarcho-topic:

Was meiner Meinung nach hier die ganzen letzten Jahre zu kurz kam, ist ein griffiger Trööt zu Politik im Allgemeinen und Themen wie, sagen wir, Massenmigration/Islamisierung, das Erstarken nationalkonservativer Parteien, Europapolitik, der Blick über den Teich zu Donnie Trump usw. im Speziellen. 

Jose, was hältst du von der Idee??:g


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> .......wäre dann ja nur noch zu klären, wer denn nun den Längsten hat?



Da bin raus... :vik:
Macht das mal unter Euch aus 

Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ja komisch, auf ein mal kommen und reden andere Leute...gespenstisch


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Genau.:m#6
> 
> Er erinnert mich irgendwie an Udo dmals......|kopfkrat



meine Andeutung vorhin...


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

FREIHEIT!! Die Mauer ist gefallen, nieder mit der Zensur! 

So und wer hat jetzt den längsten?

Und wer von euch angelt mit lebigen Köfis?

Und räuchert mindestens 20pfündige Karpfen?

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da bin raus... :vik:
> Macht das mal unter Euch aus
> 
> Wird bestimmt lustig



Nichtmal als Schiedsrichter(in)?


----------



## wiillmalmitreden (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Sten Hagelvoll...ja bei Dir frage ich mich auch ob das r klemmte und du dann alternativ nur das n genommen hast....


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> meine Andeutung vorhin...




Bin ich nicht der Einzige, Robert?#6

Mal sehen ob Barschangler was dazu sagt.:m


----------



## Lommel (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und wir bekommen grad neue Menschen geschenkt....
> 
> Sag mal, war deine Geburt hier ein so freudig erregter Schnellschuss, dass du bei der Namensschöpfung schon beim ersten Vokal keine Kontrolle mehr hattest oder ist das Absicht?
> 
> ...



:q:q:q Lasset die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zurück zum anarcho-topic:
> 
> Was meiner Meinung nach hier die ganzen letzten Jahre zu kurz kam, ist ein griffiger Trööt zu Politik im Allgemeinen und Themen wie, sagen wir, Massenmigration/Islamisierung, das Erstarken nationalkonservativer Parteien, Europapolitik, der Blick über den Teich zu Donnie Trump usw. im Speziellen.
> 
> Jose, was hältst du von der Idee??:g



Vom Threadnamen schon ganz nah dran:

*Rechte im Forum*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4701436

Nur der Inhalt war überraschend dann doch anderweitig gelagert!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



wiillmalmitreden schrieb:


> Sten Hagelvoll...ja bei Dir frage ich mich auch ob das r klemmte und du dann alternativ das n genommen hast....




Bei ihm klemmt nur gelegentlich der Schraubverschluss aber meistens läuft's!


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nichtmal als Schiedsrichter(in)?



Das wäre zu überlegen :q
Könnte durchaus einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert haben (für mich)

Aber nein.....sowas wäre ja oberflächlich.
Und ich will so ein teilweise altes Zeugs nicht sehen. 

Reicht schon hier in unserer Therme.....ausgelutschte Rouladen, oder die Glocken länger wie das Seil. Nein nein.....


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Was für ein beschissener Thread.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

@ Jana

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Achim_68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> .......wäre dann ja nur noch zu klären, wer denn nun den Längsten hat?



Na ganz klar der Board-Moderator! Zu mindestens den längeren Hebel...

Und jetzt kriegt Euch mal wieder ein


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Ich finde echt lustig, dass hier schon gefühlte 1000 mal - sagen wir mal der wahrscheinlichste -Grund für den Ausstieg genannt wurde und keiner so richtig den Ball aufnimmt |rolleyes


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Schon witzig wenn man fast aus den Wolken fällt und man erfährt das der größte Feind aller stumpfsinnigen Verbandler hier nicht mehr zu gange ist.
Offensichtlich haben die beiden wohl doch das Angebot zum arbeiten auf Rügen angenommen


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich haben die beiden wohl doch das Angebot zum arbeiten auf Rügen angenommen



DAS habe ich auch gedacht! 

Bruder im Geischte


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach hier die ganzen letzten Jahre zu kurz kam, ist ein griffiger Trööt zu Politik im Allgemeinen und Themen wie, sagen wir, Massenmigration/Islamisierung, das Erstarken nationalkonservativer Parteien, Europapolitik, der Blick über den Teich zu Donnie Trump usw. im Speziellen.



:q:q:q:q:q:q 

Wer eröffnet das Thema und wie nennen wir es? Endlich ist öffentlicher, ungefilterter Meinungsaustausch möglich.


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde echt lustig, dass hier schon gefühlte 1000 mal - sagen wir mal der wahrscheinlichste -Grund für den Ausstieg genannt wurde und keiner so richtig den Ball aufnimmt |rolleyes



Wirf ihn doch jemanden zu....sei doch mal Spielemacher. 

Man will doch gar nicht, das was gesagt wird.
Ja MiMiMiMiMi....mir auch egal.

Die, die was wissen, gackern nur und leiden an Legenot.
Und den anderen wird Nachtreten vorgeworfen.

Da werde ich dann doch lieber SchiedsrichterIn.

Frei nach dem Motto: kann ich nicht beurteilen, müsste ich Nackt sehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

Thomas kocht zukünftig in der Kantine im Hans Dietrich Genscher Haus in Berlin in der Reinhardstraße 14...

Soll da welche geben, denen der Bissen dann im Halse stecken bleiben könnte...


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas kocht zukünftig in der Kantine im Hans Dietrich Genscher Haus in Berlin in der Reinhardstraße 14...
> 
> Soll da welche geben, denen der Bissen dann im Halse stecken bleiben könnte...


Schön mit Bleizucker lecker dessserts? ^^


----------



## bombe20 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto: kann ich nicht beurteilen, müsste ich Nackt sehen.


reicht es, wenn wir in der badehose von zokker zum wettbewerb erscheinen?


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> .
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: kann ich nicht beurteilen, müsste ich Nackt sehen.



#metoo


----------



## geomujo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu der Zeit über 4000 Profilaufrufe und 17 Freunde.
> Heute mag mich niemand mehr, liegt aber auch daran das ich immer das schreibe was ich denke und nicht das was die Allgemeinheit gerne lesen möchte  :q
> So, ich gehe jetzt angeln



Du hast nicht selten ganz gezielt die persönliche Provokation gesucht. Manch einer kommt damit klar, manch einer nicht. Mir soll's egal sein, solange sich dahinter immernoch jemand befindet, der sich der Diskussion nicht verschließt und rumbockt wie ein kleines Kind kann ich damit leben.

Das ist immernoch ein Angelforum, warum sollten wir uns hier über politische Fragen die mit dem Angeln nun rein garnichts zutun haben (Migration) den Kopf zerbrechen?!

Umnochmal zu rekapitulieren,
War Thomas der vormalige alleinige Inhaber der Domain und der Betreiber des Forums?


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



bombe20 schrieb:


> reicht es, wenn wir in der badehose von zokker zum wettbewerb erscheinen?



Badehose von Zokker? |kopfkrat
Ist die Badehose besonders schön? 

Aber.....gibt ja dann bestimmt welche, die dann schummeln.:q


----------



## bombe20 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*



honeybee schrieb:


> Badehose von Zokker? |kopfkrat
> Ist die Badehose besonders schön?


das war eine typische ddr badehose in orange und hat hier, gemeinsam mit ihm, für einiges schmunzeln gesorgt. mußt mal seine bilder durchstöbern.


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kommentare zu Abschied vom "Anglerboard"*

So - da ja nur noch was kommt, was für dem Laberfred geeignet ist, schließe ich nun.
Im noch Modteam beraten wir, was hiermit wird.


----------

